# Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?



## kati48268 (17. August 2014)

In Anlehnung an den erfolgreichen Trööt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=15916
möcht ich mal wissen, was ihr Saufbolde, Trinkhallenphilosophen & Weinschäuche euch so reinschüttet, während ihr vor dem AB sitzt. 

Bei mir ist es grad Ebulum Black Ale. Verdammt gut!!! #g

Und da man Ale nicht ohne Whisky trinkt, dieses abgerundet durch Ballentines.






_(Wenn jetzt Whisky-Puristen über 'billigen, verschnittenen Supermarktwhisky' meckern möchten: mir egal, ich find das Zeugs saulecker!) |rolleyes_


----------



## siloaffe (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich schlabber auch gerade nen Discounter Burnon/Cola. 

Ich kann da keinen untersched zum Jim Beam feststellen meinen Liebling, Soutern Comfort, krisch ich hier nicht überall:c


----------



## ronny62 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Um 6Uhr Feierabend Bier


----------



## zokker (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee.


----------



## pike-81 (17. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Nach 12h Nachtschicht und 30min. Joggen hat MANN sich doch ein kleines Bierchen oder zwei verdient. 
Standesgemäß für den Großhechtjäger Jägermeister. 
Alternativ zum Beck's gibt es auch gerne Duckstein, Guinness oder Franziskaner. 
Petri, äh Prost


----------



## feederbrassen (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bin gerade beim 2 ten Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schweppes Agrum` aus frankreich bzw. La Mortuacienne Zitronen Limo aus Frankreich


----------



## glavoc (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jedan Smul Bevande...zu deutsch: ein Glas Rotwein mit stillem Wasser gemischt  Prost!


----------



## eledot (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das zweitsicherste Lebensmittel in Deutschland nach Babynahrung und zwar Leitungswasser.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einen portugiesischen Trester. :l


----------



## 42er barsch (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

oettinger weizen, hefe dunkel oder kristall.

auch mal gern ein oetti hell oder urtyp.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

selbst angesetzter Schlehe mit Rum 54 Vol.


----------



## Breamhunter (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Fettarme H-Milch !


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Traubensaft aus den ersten reifen Trauben dieses Jahr.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt gerade mal ein Bierchen |rolleyes


----------



## wobbler68 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hallo


Ich schmeiße gleich das hier in meine Teekanne.:q


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mineralwasser mit Waldmeistersirup, und der ist gar nicht mehr so pornogrün wie früher. :what:

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kati48268 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße gleich das hier in meine Teekanne.:q


Unkraut gejätet auf'm Sonntag?
Was ist das? #c


----------



## Schneidi (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich schmeiße gleich das hier in meine Teekanne.:q



Aha. Warmer kräuteraufguss. Laut definition ist das ja kein tee.


----------



## wobbler68 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hallo

Von links nach rechts.

Zitronenmelisse - Ananassalbei - Orangenminze

Besser als das gekaufte Kram.
Habe unter anderen 2 Mauerkübel mit verschiedenen Minzsorten.
Erdbeer-,Orangen-,Marokanische-,Speermint- und normale Pfefferminze.


----------



## Schneidi (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Besser als das gekaufte Kram.



Keine frage.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hab vorhin einen Liter stilles Wasser getrunken und bin grad mit einem halben Liter Gemüsesaft fertig. -_-


----------



## Jose (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

faxe 10% xtra strong von der tanke, komm noch nicht mal mehr zum kauf von grundnahrungsmitteln, für die sich immer ein grund findet, fang gerade an- wo wird das bloß wieder enden ...?


merke, gesundheitsfreaks in die ernährungstabelle: tagtäglich trunken ist auch regelmäßig gelebt :m


----------



## kati48268 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin einen Liter stilles Wasser getrunken...


Bei Nachdurst ist das völlig ok. Es ist Sonntag, darum vermute ich nur das Beste.
Ansonsten geht es hier um 'Durst' & 'Genuss', nicht darum, dass man in der Badewanne eingeschlafen ist.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... und bin grad mit einem halben Liter Gemüsesaft fertig.


Warum nur???
#c#d|uhoh:


_PS: wenn dies ein versteckter Hinweis war, dass dich eine radikale Veganerin entführt hat & gefangen hält, quält & foltert & auf besonders grausame Art vergiften & entmannen will, ...dann hab ich ihn nicht geschnallt, eile somit nicht zu Hilfe, geh nun noch an meinem Flaschenregal einen Schlaftrunk suchen und dann ins Bett.
Entschuldigung und viel Glück.
Kämpf um dein Leben, Alter.
_


----------



## pike-81 (17. August 2014)

wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo  Von links nach rechts.  Zitronenmelisse - Ananassalbei - Orangenminze  Besser als das gekaufte Kram. Habe unter anderen 2 Mauerkübel mit verschiedenen Minzsorten. Erdbeer-,Orangen-,Marokanische-,Speermint- und normale Pfefferminze.



Pah, der Jägermeister hat 56 Kräuter. Da kommst Du mit Deinem Zeug nicht ran...


----------



## Schneidi (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Jose schrieb:


> faxe 10% xtra strong von der tanke, komm noch nicht mal mehr zum kauf von grundnahrungsmitteln, für die sich immer ein grund findet, fang gerade an- wo wird das bloß wieder enden ...?
> 
> 
> merke, gesundheitsfreaks in die ernährungstabelle: tagtäglich trunken ist auch regelmäßig gelebt :m



Bier hat nicht viele vitamine. Man sollte also viel davon trinken um genügend vitamine zu haben


----------



## siloaffe (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Bier hat nicht viele vitamine. Man sollte also viel davon trinken um genügend vitamine zu haben




:m:m:m 
Der ist echt gut, den kannte ich noch nicht:q:q:q


----------



## wobbler68 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

@pike-81
Pah, der Jägermeister hat 56 Kräuter. Da kommst Du mit Deinem Zeug nicht ran...


Hab nur 11 verschiedene Kräuter,zum Tee machen.|supergri
Aber so etwas schmeckt auch mal.


http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/390491/Pfefferminzlikoer.html


----------



## Jose (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

so, ausgefaxt, bin jetzt bei H²O.
an rasierwasser trau ich mich noch nicht ran :m


----------



## siloaffe (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jose, wennsganz schlimm wird koste halt vorbei, für gute Freunde habsch immer n Täßchen da!!!

P.s.

Den Luy kannste erst in ca 2 Wochen weder erreichen der liegt auf Fuerteventura.....


----------



## Jose (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Jose, wennsganz schlimm wird koste halt vorbei, für gute Freunde habsch immer n Täßchen da!!!...




danke danke, müsst ich aber ins auto - und da geh ich nur mit 0-promille dran.

ps: tja, der luy machts richtig #6


----------



## Andal (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aus gegebenem Anlass trinke ich eimerweise grünen Tee.


----------



## Lommel (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Da ich meine Plautze weghaben will, hab ich zur Zeit einen strengen Diätplan. Bier ist absolut verboten, dewegen habe ich jetzt auf Kölsch umgestellt.


----------



## kernell32 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Milch


----------



## Riesenangler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Havana Club. Der Schwarze.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Da ich meine Plautze weghaben will, hab ich zur Zeit einen strengen Diätplan. Bier ist absolut verboten, dewegen habe ich jetzt auf Kölsch umgestellt.




Jetzt weiß ich endlich für was das Zeug gedacht ist 

Ich probiere gerade zwei neue im Sortiment aus.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/18/107929a8f13eb166cd89868f9e18464e.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Havana Club. Der Schwarze.


Da passt doch der Spruch aus der Knoppers Werbung,
 "Morgens halb Elf in Deutschland..." |supergri


----------



## Franky (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Paulaner Spezi - zwar nicht das "Original", aber dafür schmeckts mir besser! :m


----------



## Riesenangler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Urlaub. Resteverwertung. Ich habe ja nur zwei gemixte getrunken. 50:50 Rum-Cola.
 Der Rest im laufe der Woche.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Jose schrieb:


> so, ausgefaxt, bin jetzt bei H²O.
> an rasierwasser trau ich mich noch nicht ran :m


 

 Versuchs mal mit Klosterfrau Melissengeist. Davon hatte eine frühere Mitarbeiterin von mir immer eine große Flasche im Spind. Habe die Alte immer nur gut gelaunt gesehen.:q


----------



## Ossipeter (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei mir ist Obsttag: Muss für Norge eine Probe aus Fränkischer Kirsche, Fränkischem Apfel, Fränkischer Hauszwetschge und Knakkerli (Fränkische Schnapsbirne) für unsere Mannschaft abfüllen. Gegen den Durst gibts ein Gutmann - Weizen.


----------



## GandRalf (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zwischen Teppichboden verlegen und Zimmer einräumen ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei. :g


----------



## LOCHI (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Zwischen Teppichboden verlegen und Zimmer einräumen ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei. :g



Weizen geht ja scho nicht und dann auch noch ohne Geschmack? Pfui Deivl!


----------



## zokker (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

So was hier, prost


----------



## Andal (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hefelimo...


----------



## kernell32 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kein Bier nur Sprudel!
:-(
Sauna ohne Bier ist scheixxe!


----------



## zokker (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich nehme mal an, von euch experten hat noch niemand das bier probiert. Mir schmeckt das super und ich trinke bier nicht wegen dem alkohol.


----------



## siloaffe (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das kastrierte Erdinger kann man echt gut saufen. 

Ich gebs mir hier und da mal beim LKW fahren:m:m:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Obsttag: Muss für Norge eine Probe aus Fränkischer Kirsche, Fränkischem Apfel, Fränkischer Hauszwetschge und Knakkerli (Fränkische Schnapsbirne) für unsere Mannschaft abfüllen. Gegen den Durst gibts ein Gutmann - Weizen.



Peter, dein elend kot..t mich an! ;-) da musst du wieder gezwungenermassen... 
 nicht, dass du noch nen vitaminschock bekommst!?!


----------



## orgel (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Die Mönche wissen schon, wie man leckere Sachen macht, gerade nach dem Essen (aber auch sonst) immer wieder gut... Da fällt mir auf, ich muss bald wieder Nachschub bestellen!


----------



## GandRalf (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Während der Arbeit als Elektrlytausgleich!

Dafür gibt es jetzt "Augustiner Hell"!

:k


----------



## Jose (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, von euch experten hat noch niemand das bier probiert. Mir schmeckt das super und ich trinke bier nicht wegen dem alkohol.




sondern? weils auf die blase drückt????


----------



## kernell32 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Muaahaha


----------



## kernell32 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nee mal im ernst Bier schmeckt schon, also nicht nur der alk ;-) man muss halt prioritäten setzen. Und alkfreies löscht auch den Durst


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



eledot schrieb:


> Das zweitsicherste Lebensmittel in Deutschland nach Babynahrung und zwar Leitungswasser.





Breamhunter schrieb:


> Fettarme H-Milch !





wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich schmeiße gleich das hier in meine Teekanne.:q





Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Mineralwasser mit Waldmeistersirup, und der ist gar nicht mehr so pornogrün wie früher. :what:





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin einen Liter stilles Wasser getrunken und bin grad mit einem halben Liter Gemüsesaft fertig. -_-





Andal schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass trinke ich eimerweise grünen Tee.





GandRalf schrieb:


> Zwischen Teppichboden verlegen und Zimmer einräumen ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei. :g





kernell32 schrieb:


> Milch





Sag mal, Gabi, was sind denn das eigentlich für Leute hier in deinem Trööt!!!???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|scardie:


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sag mal, Gabi, was sind denn das eigentlich für Leute hier in deinem Trööt!!!???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|scardie:


Ick sach di dat!
Da tun sich Abgründe auf.
Kein Wunder, dass die Menschheit den Bach runter geht bei all den Anti-Zaubertrank-Freaks. #d
Ich glaub, darauf muss ich mir einen geben.:#2:


----------



## Riesenangler (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Was heißt hier Antizaubertrankfreaks???
 Ich habe mich vorhin in einen gesunden Mittagsschlaf gesoffen und bin eben erst erwacht. Aber echt Leute trinkt was gescheites. Ist ja kein Wunder das das Vaterland danieder liegt, wenn sich so viele Menschen alkfreies Zeugs( Bierersatzstoff) in die Birne kippen. Da müssen ja die Kerle  weich werden.


----------



## Schneidi (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Antizaubertrankfreaks???
> Ich habe mich vorhin in einen gesunden Mittagsschlaf gesoffen und bin eben erst erwacht. Aber echt Leute trinkt was gescheites. Ist ja kein Wunder das das Vaterland danieder liegt, wenn sich so viele Menschen alkfreies Zeugs( Bierersatzstoff) in die Birne kippen. Da müssen ja die Kerle  weich werden.



So ein bauerngschwätz. Bis man mit 65 dann leberkrebs hat. Wichtig ist doch das richtige maß aus genussmitteln und dem gesunden kruscht zu finden.


----------



## Chiforce (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nach gezeter und gemecker #d hat man sich geeinigt, und ich habe zu hören bekommen: "Heute darfst du aber nur EIN Bier trinken!!!" ;+
Habe für solche Fälle immer das passende Bier versteckt eingelagert:

:vik:


----------



## donak (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

@ Chiforce: Richtig geil.


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch das richtige maß ...


Das Problem ist die Definition dessen.
Heute sollst du bei 0,5 Umdrehungen im Lebenssaft sogar das Fahrrad stehen lassen, Jahrhundetelang hat man(n) unter 2,5 nicht mal das Haus verlassen um dem Tagwerk nach zu gehen.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade Karottensaft mit Honig, jetzt Mineralwasser. Ich mag nur Caipirinha, den aber auch nicht jeden Tag. Bin ich nun eine atypische Anglerin?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GandRalf (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nach ordentlich gemachter Arbeit gibt die beste Ehefrau von allen ein kleines Gedeck aus.:m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Nach ordentlich gemachter Arbeit gibt die beste Ehefrau von allen ein kleines Gedeck aus.:m




Das nenn ich doch mal gute Erziehung


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sag mal, Gabi, was sind denn das eigentlich für Leute hier in deinem Trööt!!!???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|scardie:



 Sten , da gabs weiter vorn noch so Grünfutteransatz.
 Irgendwie hat mir mal einer erzählt, dass sowas gegen Blattläuse wirken soll:m

 Gersdorfer Pilsner gibst zur Zeit:q


----------



## kernell32 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/0cf99d81ec1c25834bf52e6c6eb99ad4.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Gerade Karottensaft mit Honig, jetzt Mineralwasser. Ich mag nur Caipirinha, den aber auch nicht jeden Tag. Bin ich nun eine atypische Anglerin?


Als AnglerIN ist Frau ja eh schon atypisch. 
Und "nur Caipi" und "Möhre mit Zuckersirup" hört sich nach dringendem Therapiebedarf an. 
Da hilft eigentlich nur konsequenter Thekenbesuch inkl. Tour quer durchs Flaschenregal mit strenger Abstinenz jeglicher Verdünnungsmittel wie Säfte, Cola, Eis, etc.
Das wird dann schon. |rolleyes


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei uns saufen die mädels ouzo mit Spezi!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich denke mal darüber nach. Das ist noch kein Zugeständnis.  
Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Meine Oma geht mit mir Angeln und die wird bei nem halben kurzen schon betrunken


----------



## kati48268 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schöner Ladyschnaps: Sambouca-Baileys!
Süß, aber auch kräftig, knallt bei höherer Stückzahl heftig. 
Und ist legga!




Sieht, gut gemacht, mit seinen 2 Stockwerken auch klasse aus.
Könner kriegen das mit zusätzlich noch Roten auch dreistöckig hin, nennt sich dann 'Omas offenes Bein'. |supergri


----------



## PhantomBiss (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hofmühl... hell...


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eistee


----------



## xray08 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Martini Bianco auf Eis


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schöner Ladyschnaps: Sambouca-Baileys!
> Süß, aber auch kräftig, knallt bei höherer Stückzahl heftig.
> Und ist legga!
> 
> ...



Ich kenn das unter "Affenhirn"...:q


----------



## Andal (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mein Diabetes zwingt mich ja in Sachen Alkohol zu einer gewissen Zurückhaltung. Aber wenn ich von solchen Mixturen lese, dann könnte ich mich auch spielend mit der Abstinenz anfreunden.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Neuzeller Kloster Bräu: Schwarzer Abt. Und seit gestern auch wieder einige Flaschen Wasser zum ausdünsten.


----------



## kati48268 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kenn das unter "Affenhirn"...:q


Auch gut passend.
 Das original, also Sambouca-Baileys (ohne Roten), nennt sich hier 'Orgasmus'.



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Diabetes zwingt mich ja in Sachen Alkohol zu einer gewissen Zurückhaltung. Aber wenn ich von solchen Mixturen lese, dann könnte ich mich auch spielend mit der Abstinenz anfreunden.


Ach... #d
 Die Menschheit würde noch heute grunzend mit Fellumhang am Feuer sitzen, wenn nicht innovative Geister experimentierfreudig gewesen wären und nicht auch mal dies und das zusammengekippt hätten, um zu schauen was passiert. 
 Gewisse Rückschläge sind dabei normal. Manchmal sitzt man halt nach dem Probieren wieder irgendwo grunzend. :m


----------



## Chiforce (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



donak schrieb:


> @ Chiforce: Richtig geil.


:m


12345


----------



## Andal (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Manchmal sitzt man halt nach dem Probieren wieder irgendwo grunzend. :m



Ich saß schon so oft grunzend... da verlass ich mich jetzt, bei strenger Rationierung, lieber auf bewährte und reine Sorten. Ardbeg ist so eine Sorte. #6


----------



## Bobster (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

...hier wird man ja schon beim lesen besoffen |bigeyes


----------



## 2911hecht (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&sa=X&ei=0lX2U6PSBvGQ4gTRuYEg&ved=0CEkQ9QEwBQ
Oberlecker das Zeug.#6


----------



## kati48268 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ardbeg ist so eine Sorte. #6


Den kenn ich nicht.

Glaube ich zumindest. 
Hab mal wissenschaftliche Probierstudien in einer schottischen Kneipe gemacht, da wusste man nach einigen Gläsern natürlich nicht mehr, was einem nun geschmeckt hat und was nicht. 
Von furchbar mild bis am Tannenharz lecken haben die ja quasi alles. 

Und sind so fürsorglich, einem alles einzuflößen & zu erklären.
Nur ganz am Anfang, als ich rein kam, mich setzte & als kleine Verarschung mit ernstem Gesicht einen Jim Beam _(kotzgöbel)_ bestellte, hatte ich kurz die Befürchtung, dass der Typ 'ne Axt unter der Theke hervor holt...


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mir wurde bei so einem Tasting in Irland geraten, mir Notizen über die einzelnen Whiskeys zu machen, damit ich dann noch wüßte, welcher wie geschmeckt hätte. Am Ende konnte ich allerdings meine Notizen nicht mehr lesen und tags darauf auch nicht mehr. Aber schön wars schon! #6

Wegen der unendlichen Vielfalt an Aromen und Geschmäckern mag ich die schottischen und irischen Stöffchen ja so gerne und vor allem die mit den ganz kräftigen, rauchig-torfigen Noten, oder solche, die in ganz besonderen Fässern reifen durften.


----------



## GandRalf (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hans, ich kann dir da bei der Horizonterweiterung durchaus behilflich sein! 
Ardbeg, Lagavulin und Laphroaig sind vorrätig.


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

@Ralf, komm ich drauf zurück.

Aber das intensive Torfwasser ist sowieso nicht so meines. Whisky mag ich am liebsten weich & mild.
Dafür aber auch pur, zimmerwarm & reichlich.

Aber du weißt ja auch, was es die nächsten 3 Tage durchgehend gibt: verwässertes, billiges Kirmesbier, übelsten Korn, hier & da mal total überteuerte Cocktails, Sekt dann zwischendurch mit den Abschleppopfern in der Kiste... 
da ist der traditionelle Absch(l)uss beim Weinstand am Montagnachmittag schon eine Gnade, auch weil eh nix anderes mehr wirkt nach 2,5 Tagen Dauerdicht.


Die Tage direkt danach werd ich in diesen Thread nicht reinschauen, weil dann nur der Gedanke an Alkohol...


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ginger Ale


----------



## Burnsey (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mirabellenbrand beim Fußballgucken...


----------



## d0ni (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ardberg, leider nur der 10 jährige ^^


----------



## Jose (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

*terres fortes* 2012 rouge,

so nennt sich heute der vin rouge ordinaire, wenn er auch so schmecken soll.

ausm bio-laden.

der einzige artikel, den ich dort kaufe.

liter 3,49, absolut kopfschmerzfrei, auch bei 2 liter +++


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber das intensive Torfwasser ist sowieso nicht so meines. Whisky mag ich am liebsten weich & mild.
> Dafür aber auch pur, zimmerwarm & reichlich.



Dann solltest du mal den Tyrconell probieren.


----------



## orgel (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich habe heute Märzen von Wolters


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Riesling, Bassermann Jordan aus Ruppertsberg 2012



„Der Weise trinkt bedächtig, aber oft.“


----------



## d0ni (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal den Tyrconell probieren.




oder Aberlour


soooo  bei mir is jetz der Bowmore 15 dran, schmeckt iwie fad im Vergleich zu dem Ardberg 10, den kauf ich nich mehr :/


----------



## Surf (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sitze noch am Schreibtisch- Gerade beim dritten Glas Smokehead angekommen... finde meine Protokollierungen auf einmal gar nicht mehr so schlecht wie 
beim ersten Glas


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal den Tyrconell probieren.


Beschreibung liest sich gut. Und vergleichsweise günstig.
Wird vorgemerkt!



Surf schrieb:


> ... finde meine Protokollierungen auf einmal gar nicht mehr so schlecht wie
> beim ersten Glas


:m
Wie schön wäre die Welt, wenn alle trinken würden.

Oder andersherum, nach dem grossen Philosophen Charlie Sheen, _"Alkohol wird nur dann zum Problem, wenn man mit dem Trinken aufhört"_.


----------



## mathei (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ich bin jetzt bei meinem leibgetränk bacardi- cola angekommen.bei mir der weiße und unbedingt mit coca-cola. und natürlich eiskalt


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Colagesöffe sind auch net so meins, Schnaps am liebsten pur.
Aber wenn du auf Bacardi-Cola stehst, müsste dich doch Havana-Club-Cola noch mehr anspringen. Ich find das Zeugs (und den braunen) deutlich geiler als Bacardi.


Übrigens:
mir ist es gerade zum zweiten mal in diesem Thread passiert, dass wenn ich einen Link wie oben einstellen will und per Google-Suche & Klick die Original-Homepage ansteuere, ich auf eine gedeutschte HP umgeleitet werde und mein Alter bestätigen soll!
Selbst wenn ich per Hand die internationale Adresse eingebe, kommt eine Verifizierungsabfrage.|bigeyes
Darf man sich jetzt nicht mal mehr Internetseiten über Sprit einfach so angucken? #d
Probiert's mal aus.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Malzbier besser gesagt Tut Gut Malz von der essener Stauderbrauerei, nur Feldschlösschen ist besser.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> mir ist es gerade zum zweiten mal in diesem Thread passiert, dass wenn ich einen Link wie oben einstellen will und per Google-Suche & Klick die Original-Homepage ansteuere, ich auf eine gedeutschte HP umgeleitet werde und mein Alter bestätigen soll!
> Selbst wenn ich per Hand die internationale Adresse eingebe, kommt eine Verifizierungsabfrage.|bigeyes
> Darf man sich jetzt nicht mal mehr Internetseiten über Sprit einfach so angucken? #d
> Probiert's mal aus.



Diese Verifizierungsabfragen sind sehr nützlich, denn die Leute würden im Internet niemals lügen oder gar falsche Angaben machen!


----------



## mathei (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Colagesöffe sind auch net so meins, Schnaps am liebsten pur.
> Aber wenn du auf Bacardi-Cola stehst, müsste dich doch Havana-Club-Cola noch mehr anspringen. Ich find das Zeugs (und den braunen) deutlich geiler als Bacardi.


so geht geschmack nunmal auseinander.
also ich weiß ( und auch nicht mit zitrone veredelt )
mein weib braun oder havana
dieser 
*Oakheart*

geht gar nicht


----------



## Riesenangler (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Stimmt der Oakheart ist das letzte was ich mir nochmal kaufen würde. Ich habe meine Flasche am letzten Wochenende bei unserem Sommerfest vom Verein einige gegeben, damit die dieses Gesöff entleeren. Ich habe es nicht runter bekommen.


----------



## Surf (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



mathei schrieb:


> *Oakheart*
> 
> geht gar nicht



100% Zustimmung


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich hab grade ne Bionade Cola versucht. Keine Chance!


----------



## pike-81 (24. August 2014)

Hab gestern Abend den Beck's Kasten weggebracht, und zwo kleinere eingelagert.  Duckstein und Guinness. Der Jäger bleibt. 
Aber jetzt ab ins Bett, in 3h steht mein Kumpel auf der Matte: GROßHECHTJAGD
Dann heißt es erstmal Kaffee und RedBull...


----------



## Spilotes (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade einen Kaffee.


----------



## JimiG (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einen schwarzen Tee mit Sahne und Zimt, denn der ist so lecker.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zur Zauberflöte auf 3sat einen 2011 Bad Hönninger Schloßberg Riesling Spätlese. Passt alles gut zusammen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zum Kochen...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/25/e0bbc765f878390ada68192b4ffd4f48.jpg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mal was aus Baden...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/d8e1cb5d43fa0f2eee4196b06512ef23.jpg


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt gerade Wasser.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade frisch gepresster Apfelsaft.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Auch was feines. So ein frischer, selbst gepresster Apfelsaft.


----------



## Bobster (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bio-Hagebuttentee :m


----------



## Jose (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bio-Hagebuttentee :m



wg. wahrung der ‰-grenze für morgen?


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Selbst (...aus der Geldbörse...) gepressten  Hopfensaft, garantiert biologisch zu 100% abbaubar und sehr entspannend. #6


PS: ist euch mal aufgefallen wieviele hier ihre Getränke selbst pressen ?? :m


----------



## Jose (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

jetzt gar nix mehr, weil... die achse des pösen oder so


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

einen schönen ,starken Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker und nen doppelten
 doppelten Metaxa und dann gute Nacht.


----------



## west1 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee


----------



## Breamhunter (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden ;+


----------



## Michael.S (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Creamlikör , weil Samstag ist


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Endlich Wochenende!!!
Es wird mit Grozet Ale & dem obligatorisch dazu gehörendem Whisky eingeleitet. 
http://www.drinks-of-the-world.de/grozet_gooseberry_ale,p-21000836.html
Saulecker!


----------



## Deichvogt (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Extra starken Kaffee um die Nachtschicht zu überstehen und um beim Triathlon nachher nicht einzuschlafen...|gaehn:


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Im augenblick noch nix. Aber gleich gibt's einen schöner starken kaffee.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber gleich gibt's einen schöner starken kaffee.



Hab ich schon ,bzw.ich bin bei der 2 ten Tasse.
Muss morgens einfach sein.
Bin ich jetzt abhängig ? #c |supergri


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Riesling Trocken vom Weingut Anselmann. Aus nem Festival becher beim Angeln.  genial


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Riesling Trocken...


Da fahr ich mit rotem Imiglykos grad genau auf der anderen Spur.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da fahr ich mit rotem Imiglykos grad genau auf der anderen Spur.




Wenn ich am Montag oder morgen wieder zuhause bin gibt es neuen Wein ist dann ungefähr das gleiche 

Aber wie wir Pfälzer so gern sagen:

„ Hauptsach es schebbert".


----------



## Kaka (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Die dritte hoibe Bier! (Paulaner Oktoberfeschtbier)
Bier, und kein komisches Gebräu aus Schnapsgläsern oder Wein! 

Passend dazu: :q:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

5.0 Bier
Die Reste von den Festivals müssen dran glauben.

Edit: Nach obriger Karte trink ich, ein Geizhals, bierartiges Preissngesöff auf Gersenbasis und ess dabei das teure Müsli mit der grausigen Werbung. 

Prost!


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Die dritte hoibe Bier!...


Wenn ein Bazi über Bier redet,
ist das wie,
wenn ein Blinder 'nen Regenbogen erläutert.
Salute.


----------



## kernell32 (7. September 2014)

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/06/f744e38dfe2099e520419f762ca0e8c3.jpg

In vodka aufgelöste salzlakritze!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Auch wenn Sten wieder meckern wird.

Tomatensaft.


----------



## wobbler68 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eine Kanne Ostfriesentee mit Zucker,Milch und Zimt.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. September 2014)

Neuer Wein und dazu Zwiebelkuchen, lecker.

Hoffentlich haltens die Hosen aus


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Es ist zwar erst fast Wochenende, aber da morgen nur etwas Heimarbeit ansteht, greif ich heut schon zu Whisky & Guiness.
Mein Vorrat an Ale ist leider aufgebraucht, deswegen der Wechsel zu irischem Gebräu. Muss dringend wieder einkaufen...
http://www.bierzwerg.de/index.php?c...-Biere.html&XTCsid=m3v973l5n96jcrvfr6moiqhb56


----------



## GandRalf (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nach den ersten Vertikal-Barschen gibt es was Handfestes.:g


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kenn ich gar nicht, liest sich aber lecker.
http://www.irlbacher.de/de/?Itemid=154
Du bringst mir ein Fläschchen aus dem mehr als unverdienten Angelurlaub mit, gell?!


----------



## bacalo (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nach der VS-Sitzung noch ein Schlummertrunk "Distelhäuser Märzen" und ein Blick ins AB.
Mhh, die vorletzte Flasche vom Kernigen und morgen ist Freitach, was soll´s
#gpasst scho#6.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gestern Unmengen an Bier & Blaubeerschnaps. Weil letzterer etwas schwach auf der Brust war, kam irgendwer auf die Idee den mit Korn zu mixen. Gerüchten zufolge soll ich das gewesen sein, kann dies nicht ermitteln, da von den anderen bis jetzt niemand ans Telefon geht. |kopfkrat

Somit gibt es heute Wasser, Multivitaminsaft, Kaffee,...


----------



## Deichvogt (20. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Feierabend will eingeläutet werden... Erstmal mit nen schönen Blue Label bis die Kumpels zum Bier kommen...


----------



## prinz1 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Noch schnell ein kleines Diesel und dann gehts ab zur Nachtschicht.
Aber zum Abendbrot gabs noch ein schönen Lambrusco.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eine Woche noch Camping mit Dithmarscher:m


----------



## Jose (22. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

jetzt wasser. vorher pastis. ohne wasser.
das eis lutsche ich morgen.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Vertikal-Barschen gibt es was Handfestes.:g


So, da das Angel heute sch**** lief, schon daheim und hab einer der mitgebrachtem Bibamus geköppt; danke Ralf! |wavey:

Trink ja eigentlich aus der Flasche, aber bei der Farbe musst ich doch ein Bild mit Glas machen. Dunkles Doppelbock, saulecker!


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

in %% ?
 weiviele?
 Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

6,6% Alk. & 18,2% Stammwürze
http://www.irlbacher.de/de/?Itemid=154
Hab schon stärkere getrunken, aber dies ist sehr weich, wenig Kohlensäure, ein klasse Bier!
Und das aus Bayern |bigeyes


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

klingt gut , aber die Herkunft hätte ich nicht vermutet


----------



## Shortay (28. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wasser! Wichtig nachdem gestern auf der party 6 Flaschen Jack gekillt wurden


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

War das ein mieser Arbeitstag!
Darum _"dies Glas dem guten Geist" _(Schiller).


----------



## Jose (30. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

veterano


----------



## Maas-runner94 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein leckeres eiskaltes Stauder Pils!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Passend zum komplett vergammelten Samstag & zur Pizza:
yellow tail Merlot
Extrem leckerer Roter!


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Im Angesicht der Tageszeit: meinen dritten Pott Kaffee.... Definitiv zu viel... (seit 6:20 am Platz)


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Smoothie aus Apfel, Banane, Spinat, Birne, Grünkohl, Ingwer und Matcha. Geht sogar vom Geschmack. Obwohl ich hier eben schon gefragt wurde, ob ich ne Flasche Lack gekauft hab.


----------



## Kotzi (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Leckeres Glas Heilerde...
Sieht genau so aus wie das was momentan unten raus kommt.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

A Zirndorfer Landbier. Afach blos guad!


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ein Smoothie aus Apfel, Banane, Spinat, Birne, Grünkohl, Ingwer und Matcha.





Kotzi schrieb:


> Leckeres Glas Heilerde



Was stimmt nur nicht mit euch...? #t


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

spon-Doku: Bier - die beste Erfindung der Steinzeit
http://www.spiegel.tv/filme/orf-bier-kult-und-kultur/

Bei mir gibt's zum obligatorischen Whisky, der eine deutlich besser Erfindung als Bier ist, heute
Altenmünster - Winterbier dunkel
|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> A Zirndorfer Landbier. Afach blos guad!



Bei dem bin ich momentan auch gelandet. 
 Die vergangenen Wochen hatte ich Spalter. Auch eine feine Sache. Wie so viele lokale Sorten hier.

 Die Biervielfalt (400+ Brauereien) ist eine der schönen Seiten von Franken. #6


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute einen doppelten Knockando. 
Es gibt was zu feiern ich habe alle Geschenke zuhause.
Ein Glück, ich kann wieder schlafen.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich habe mich beim posten so gefreut das ich das gleiche nochmal eingeschenkt habe, kann ein lustiger Abend werden.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eigenurin***


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ähem... #t  |scardie:


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

:m|supergrisoll ja ne schöne Haut machen#6...

bei mir gibt´s angesichts des Wetters einen von denen
 (|kopfkratFranky-> wäre das ne Alternative zum Käffchen?):


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Jose schrieb:


> ***


*
j o k e*

sieht aber so aus, 'n scotch :m


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Fläschken Rotwein.:l


----------



## Maifliege (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Komme vom Weihnachtsmarkt vor meiner Tür: Glühwein... nicht der erste...


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hab grad nen halben Liter "Feel Good Lemon Black Tea" getrunken. Nunja. Haut mich nicht so vom Hocker.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Glühwein badisch

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/06/1653ed7aedeec6b556fcd5c40afd6b62.jpg


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab grad nen halben Liter "Feel Good Lemon Black Tea" getrunken. Nunja. Haut mich nicht so vom Hocker.



bisse krank? gute besserung :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ein Smoothie aus Apfel, Banane, Spinat, Birne, Grünkohl, Ingwer und Matcha. Geht sogar vom Geschmack.





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab grad nen halben Liter "Feel Good Lemon Black Tea" getrunken.





Jose schrieb:


> bisse krank?


Ich befürchte da langsam was Psychisches. #t

Oder'ne Öko-Freundin, die aber so rattenssssarf aussieht, dass man alles über sich ergehen lässt, damit man selbst über... *ups*.
|bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Leider keine "rattenssssarf'e" Ökofreundin. Spätestens wenn ich mein wöchentliches Mettfrühstück esse, gibts Probleme. Von dem ganzen Einweg Geschirr in meinem Haushalt und fehlender Mülltrennung ganz zu schweigen. 

Und btw, der Spinat-Grünkohl-Matcha Smoothie war soo schlecht nicht.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Und btw, der Spinat-Grünkohl-Matcha Smoothie war soo schlecht nicht.



kommst in den garten :m


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Meine Mutter war unangemeldet zu Besuch da musste der Whisky untern Tisch, jetzt ist sie wieder weg..........


----------



## siloaffe (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Prost Mädels#g


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ich erweitere mal das thema um "was raucht ihr morgen?"

selbstgedrehte gauloise bleu mit scotch-aroma.

gerade glas umgekippt und, naja.

ansonsten zum thema: scotch, welcher kann ich gar nicht sagen, die buchstaben verschwimmen so...


----------



## pike-81 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute gibt es mal Met vom Weihnachtsmarkt. 
Dazu eine Moods Tubos.


----------



## kreuzass (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bessen Genever mit Multivitaminsaft. Habe festgestellt: Die Mischung schmeckt... bescheiden. Parallel habe ich hier noch ein Jever stehen. Friesisch herb (naja). Willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Maaahhhlzeit!


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ich sag nur, torkeln ist ok., 
taumeln führt zum sturz und 
cola zu magenbeschwerden.

(ab jetzt nur noch wasser :m)


----------



## Ingo33 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Morgen. Kaffee


----------



## Trollwut (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es mal Met vom Weihnachtsmarkt.



Hmmm, wahrscheinlich die allerbeste Pixxbrühe |rolleyes

Wir habens heute endlich geschafft, unseren abzufüllen, dementsprechend gibts datt jetze


----------



## pike-81 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wieso Pixxbrühe?
Vom Imker. 
Einmal Standart, und für meine Herzallerliebste nochmal mit Himbeere. War echt lecker. Leider auch schon alle.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das, was ich bisher so auf Weihnachts-, Mittelalter-, oder sonsitgen Märkten getrunken habe, war bisher immer sehr dürftig. Liegt hauptsächlich einfach daran, dass sich bei ner ordentlichen Produktion nichts verdienen lässt. Hönig und Gewürze sind schweineteuer, Zucker oder Weißwein is billig. Also oft Weißwein mit reingerührtem Honig, oder so wenig Honig beim ansetzen drin, dass das gar nix ordentliches werden kann.

Bei uns z.b. hast du rein rechnerisch ca. 750g Honig auf 1L Wasser. Dazu noch nur echte Gewürze, keine Extrakte. Läppert sich logischerweise dann zusammen und wär wirtschaftlich nicht machbar. Dafür aber halt geschmacklich (auch Fremdmeinungen nach) nicht zu schlagen


----------



## StefanG84 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Radler


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Früher oder später trinken alle  WURZELPETER..


----------



## siloaffe (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mmmmmhhhhhhh


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich hau mir auch grad ne Cola rein.


----------



## kernell32 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Malzbier


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Im Moment trinke ich nur Apollinaris (Classic). Aber da ich von Seiten meiner Antibiotika keine Unterstützung bekomme, wird es morgen wohl ein 52% Medronho (0,04) werden.

 Danke an Volker.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Glenfarclas (den 15-jährigen) - ein Highlander, noch im Privatbesitz.

Chef ist begeisterter Angler.

Eher süßlich, sherrybetont und weniger rauchig/malzig als meine normalen, aber für nen Angler und Privatdestille lass ich gerne mal was springen (und trinke das dann auch, da Geniesser und kein Sammler ;-)))


----------



## meckchris (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Laphroaig-Quarter Cask

Fantastischer Malt von der Insel Islay.Hat den Bowmore abgelöst.

Nichts geht über ein schönes Stück Dachpappe,daß sich im Mund in einen süßen Früchtekorb verwandelt und man ihn sich ihn dort nicht so schnell wegwünscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kilbeggan Irish Blend, kein wirklich teurer Whiskey, aber lecker...
bin beim dritten Glas heute und sollte wohl langsam aufhören...
umme viere ist die Nacht rum...


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Amrut Peated Indian Single Malt Whiskey


----------



## Trollwut (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestern Unmengen an Bier & Blaubeerschnaps. Weil letzterer etwas schwach auf der Brust war, kam irgendwer auf die Idee den mit Korn zu mixen. Gerüchten zufolge soll ich das gewesen sein, kann dies nicht ermitteln, da von den anderen bis jetzt niemand ans Telefon geht. |kopfkrat
> 
> Somit gibt es heute Wasser, Multivitaminsaft, Kaffee,...




Erinnert mich an meine glorreiche Festivalidee Wodka mit Pfeffi zu mischen. Schmeckt wie starkes Mundwasser, und zeigt seine bösartige Wirkung bereits nach nem halben Liter


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Korn mit Wick blau soll ähnlich wirken - insb. wenn man noch ein Pfund Zucker mit in die Mischung (1 Tüte pro 0,7 l) wirft... *hualp* *augsburg* *rolf*
Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Pott Kaffee! :q


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meine glorreiche Festivalidee Wodka mit Pfeffi zu mischen. Schmeckt wie starkes Mundwasser, und zeigt seine bösartige Wirkung bereits nach nem halben Liter



Das kann man sich auch sparen, wenn man nicht Pfeffi sondern Lütje Minze kauft, da biste von Anfang an beim Mundwasser mit moderaten 50% 

Ich hab Morgen Geburtatag und daher beschlossen, dass meine Grippe heute ihr Ende hat. Also werd ich meinen geschundenen Leib ins Rum Depot schleppen und mir vorzeitig was Feines schenken!

Mein bisherige Favorit: "Ron Centenario Sistema Solera 25 Gran Reserva" ... wat für Namen diese Südländer haben ... ABER: einfach sau geil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

um die Zeit nur Kaffee.....

@ daci:
Feier schön..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei mir auch gerade Kaffee und nen selbstgepressten Osaft. 

Feier schön @daci


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Legal? gebrannten Calvados, der mir auf unerklärlichen Wegen aus Frankreich zugeflossen ist - zwischen 70 und 80%..
Macht man die Flasche auf kommt ein Geruch, als ob man direkt unterm Apfelbaum steht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Legal? gebrannten Calvados, der mir auf unerklärlichen Wegen aus Frankreich zugeflossen ist - zwischen 70 und 80%..
> Macht man die Flasche auf kommt ein Geruch, als ob man direkt unterm Apfelbaum steht..



Du machst mich neidisch. :c
 Guter Calvados ist was, wofür ich selbst einen Single Malt stehen lasse. |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aberlour 18 Jahre Sherry Cask mit einem kleinen Schuss kalten H2O


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Warum das Wasser??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Das kann man doch einfach dazu trinken, ohne den Whisky zu verwässern.:m

Aber ich sollte still sein und weiter an meinem Ouzo-Cola nippen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *Warum das Wasser??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes*
> Das kann man doch einfach dazu trinken, ohne den Whisky zu verwässern.:m
> 
> Aber ich sollte still sein und weiter an meinem Ouzo-Cola nippen.:m


 

 Ein Grog ohne Wasser ist auch nicht schlecht.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Altes Familienrezept von Familie Tetzlaff.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Warum das Wasser???
> ...weiter an meinem *Ouzo-Cola* nippen.


Den guten Ouzo aber mit Zuckerplörre versauen! #d


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Warum das Wasser??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Das kann man doch einfach dazu trinken, ohne den Whisky zu verwässern.:m
> 
> Aber ich sollte still sein und weiter an meinem Ouzo-Cola nippen.:m



Weil es den Sherrygeschmack bischen mehr betont. Probier es mal selber aus, bei manchen Single Malts wirkt es wirklich gut. 

Btw warne an der Stelle mal vor 

Dimple... schmeckt wie Holzkohle auf Ethanol
Aberfeldy 12 ... schmeckt wie verwässerter Zahnstocher mit Pfeffer


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Rumtopf, von Freunden gekriegt - goil, nicht zu süß, sogar leichte Säure, richtig fruchtig - schmeckt..


----------



## siloaffe (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ick sauf n Päckchen edle Troppen


----------



## siloaffe (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

P.s.  

und zum runterspülen.....


----------



## Katteker (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Moin.

Hab mir grade das gemütlichste Getränk im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck eingeschänkt:

*Fleederbeergrog*, seggt wi tohuus.

Natürlich mit diesen Sommer selber gemachtem Fliederbeersaft aus wildwachsenden Fliederbeeren und dem bekanntestem Rum der Gegend rund um Bremervörde.


:l

Prost!

PS: Heja BVB ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hab kurz überlegt zum Geharzten zu greifen, aber zu Weihnachten passt dieser Landsmann doch viel besser:
Samos Likörwein mit 15Umdrehungen, quasi flüssiger Honig


----------



## wusel345 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mit Samos haben wir uns zu unseren besten Zeiten auf Partys die Birne zu geknallt. Sodbrennen, Übelkeit und fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen inbegriffen.

Aber verdammt lecker das Zeug. :vik:


----------



## Dieter1952 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

_Rioler Römerberg Spätlese Riesling Trocken, paßt zu Scampispieße _


----------



## siloaffe (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei mir jibbed mal wieder......


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Southern - flüssige Gummibärchen...
Erinnert mich an (lang) vergangene Jahre ;-)))


----------



## siloaffe (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jou, ich liebe dieses Zeug! 


Da muss`sch arg ufpasse dat ich net da janis joplin mache


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Für meine Süssen
Frohe Wiehnacht

siloaffe das ist ja wie chivas regal mit Bananensaft

zu wusel345 Kulturbanause-))

für kati nur das beste 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0040QSXS6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p325_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1BSX8TD485WB8AEP8EW9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128
guten rutsch ins Neue Jahr meine Süssen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich zieh mir jetzt ne Flasche Bordeaux auf...


----------



## Jose (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir jetzt ne Flasche Bordeaux auf...



das unterscheidet einen koch von einem normalo: 
ich zieh mir die _*rein*_... :m


----------



## Merlin (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Astra Arschkalt ..lecker
https://www.bier.de/news/nix-fur-warmduscher-das-neue-astra-arschkalt-ist-da/


----------



## Honeyball (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Oh Mann, ich bin meinem Lieblingsblend untreu geworden!!!

Und das nur, weil mein Haus- und Hofhändler heute meinte, er hätte da einen Peat der noch torfiger schmeckt als The Peat Monster.:m
Naja, für 'nen guten 12-Jährigen unter 40 Euronen kann man sich schon mal überreden lassen. Ich werde im nächsten Jahr berichten, wie mir heute Nacht der Peat Chimney 12 Year gemundet hat. Jedenfalls ist es ein Blend aus 16 Malts mit Schwerpunkt Islay, kann also für einen Laphroaig-Genießer und Islay-Fan eigentlich keine Enttäuschung werden.:m


----------



## kreuzass (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das klingt legga, aber schmerzvoll.

Also ich zieh' mir jetzt 'nen Flens und dann geht's ab auf Tour. Neujahrsbums. Hauptsache es knallt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

2005er Bordeaux, Chateau Petit Caillet, Merlot pur

Danach venezolanischen Rum, Pampero Aniversario

Und dann guck ich mal weiter ;-))))


----------



## Spiderpike (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich machs wie jeden Tag im Jahr und trinke Hausbrandt Espresso mit Stadtwerke.... heute halt nur etwas später als sonnst 

Ich wünsche Euch nen guten Rutsch und viel spaas heut!!!


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2005er Bordeaux, Chateau Petit Caillet, Merlot pur
> 
> Danach venezolanischen Rum, Pampero Aniversario
> 
> Und dann guck ich mal weiter ;-))))



...wenn die Menge stimmt,dann brauchst du nicht mehr weitergucken.

Und morgen dann Chateau de Migräne. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bin ja kein Säufer - max. je ne Flasche ;-)))


----------



## Trollwut (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/31/41d77bd93a02eca218439d1d9c16de24.jpg

Einen "köstlichen" Mic mac, ein wunderbarer irgendwas...
P.S.: Auf dem Bild nicht ich, sondern der Tonmann


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kindersekt mit den kleinen muss ja auch angestoßen werden.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/01/ef3d14da14ce94b66a5eeab3d1ea21d6.jpg


----------



## Honeyball (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nachtrag für die Liebhaber schottischer hochprozentiger Destillate mit Holzfassreifung:
Solltet ihr es lieben, rauchiges Torfbrandaroma langnachhallend auf der Zunge zu behalten, dann gönnt euch den Peat Chimney vom Earl of Wemyss.
Im ersten Zungenkontakt völlig unauffällig, aber dann explodiert er förmlich und offenbart von allen seinen Ursprungsmalts ein wahnsinniges Geschmacksfeuerwerk.
Sicherlich nicht immer die erste Wahl für einen beliebigen Abend und bestimmt auch abhängig von der eigenen Laune und Tagesform, aber in jedem Fall ein Tropfen, wo man sich morgens schon freut, wenn man ihn sich für abends am Kamin vornimmt.


----------



## pike-81 (1. Januar 2015)

Moinsen!
Feierabendbierchen. Ja, auch an Neujahr. 
Aus meinem neuen GROßHECHTJAGD-Humpen. 
Ich liebe meine kleine Schwester. 
War ein Geburtstagsgeschenk. 
Prost


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

heute auch nur ein kleines Bierchen.....


----------



## Relgna (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Asperin Complex und Pfefferminze tee.

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nachtrag für die Liebhaber schottischer hochprozentiger Destillate mit Holzfassreifung:
> Solltet ihr es lieben, rauchiges Torfbrandaroma langnachhallend auf der Zunge zu behalten, dann gönnt euch den Peat Chimney vom Earl of Wemyss.
> Im ersten Zungenkontakt völlig unauffällig, aber dann explodiert er förmlich und offenbart von allen seinen Ursprungsmalts ein wahnsinniges Geschmacksfeuerwerk.
> Sicherlich nicht immer die erste Wahl für einen beliebigen Abend und bestimmt auch abhängig von der eigenen Laune und Tagesform, aber in jedem Fall ein Tropfen, wo man sich morgens schon freut, wenn man ihn sich für abends am Kamin vornimmt.



ich mag die feingeister und deren elaboriertes weltwissen.
sind gute geister jedenfalls, fetten respeckt.

gleichen respekt zolle ich denen, die wie ich auf genießbarkeit, umdrehung UND preis achten (müssen).

ich kann mir die welt auch schönsaufen mit nicht feingeistigem. 
uns allen ist sie ab pegel soundso eben schön.
wenn nicht, liegts am charakter oder eben am "nagel m kopf :m"

ganz lieben gruß an Thomas, des nagels wegen (>> insider joke <<)


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

bergadler premium pils

dem noch ein bis zwei oettinger hefeweizen folgen werden.


prost !!


----------



## Honeyball (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

@jose: Auf den Preis achte ich an 363-364 Tagen im Jahr. Und 1-2 mal eben nicht, wobei ich auch beim Scotch nie zuviel ausgebe. :m
Und in der Preisklasse Discounter gibt's so einige, wo man staunt, wie leckere die sind.
MicMac schmeckt z.B. auch ohne Cola.


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @jose: Auf den Preis achte ich an 363-364 Tagen im Jahr. Und 1-2 mal eben nicht,..



dann lass uns mal so einen termin festhalten, alter neu-mod-shanghaier :m


----------



## Trollwut (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> MicMac schmeckt z.B. auch ohne Cola.



:m:m:m


----------



## Shortay (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grad n newcastle sowie strongbow cider und paar sheridans im irish gehabt


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/04/e1f4cde6dbefb9a899cffa92b43f31fd.jpg

http://youtu.be/Ng0KIXaTnKY


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Köpi :m


----------



## andree_h1978 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Im moment Kaffee


----------



## Trollwut (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/14/89108ee9993fcdbe270e33537ddd3a4b.jpg

Das Leben als Student is hart. Ich muss jeden Abend Bier trinken, weil ich das Pfandgeld brauch, um am Wochenende was trinken gehn zu können


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Du hast ein Leben, bin schon voll im Prüfungsstress. 
Bzw sollte es sein und das stresst mich.


----------



## kernell32 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

 jep das waren noch Zeiten. Aber mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Aber mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen


Normalerweise kann ich das gut heucheln, 
aber bei Studentengejammer geht nicht mal das.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/14/89108ee9993fcdbe270e33537ddd3a4b.jpg
> 
> Das Leben als Student is hart. Ich muss jeden Abend Bier trinken, weil ich das Pfandgeld brauch, um am Wochenende was trinken gehn zu können



 Warum soll's Dir besser gehen:m Wie lang ist das eigentlich her|kopfkratNix hat sich geändert


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

studiert wohl ars vitae..., "ars"!, nicht das ar mit XXXX


----------



## Trollwut (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Jose schrieb:


> studiert wohl ars vitae..., "ars"!, nicht das ar mit XXXX



Philosophie - also ja :vik:


----------



## Stulle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gestern gekauft schmeckt echt gut [emoji3] am we wird er genau begutachtet. 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/15/4ea58baa59eb694520a4786dc1afbabc.jpg


----------



## pike-81 (23. Januar 2015)

Bin seit kurzem bei
Paulaner
Oktoberfestbier 
gelandet. 
Aus dem Tonkrug kann man das echt gut wegschlappern. 
Mit 6% merkt man auch schneller was. 
Hoffentlich sind das keine saisonalen Restbestände im hiesigen Supermarkt. 
Hat das Zeug zu meinem neuen Stammbier. 
Prost!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grad entkorkt & das erste Glas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bin bei Rotwein ja Merlot-Fan, hab mal irgendwo eine Pulle Schwarze Mädchentraube gekauft, weil ich dachte, _"hey ein Merlot so günstig..."_.
Hat mit üblichem Merlot ja gar nix zu tun und schmeckt wie Knüppel auf Kopp!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Geb etwas Zucker rein, das hilft bei den meisten.

Ich hab grad 2 Fritz Cola getrunken.


----------



## Sharky1 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einer geht noch :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Yesss! Endlich postet einer mal ne Cola Zero zum mischen!
Absolut schmerzbefreit. :m


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Gestern gekauft schmeckt echt gut [emoji3] am we wird er genau begutachtet.
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/15/4ea58baa59eb694520a4786dc1afbabc.jpg


Absolut geil zu selbstgemachten Mandelecken mit dunkler Schokolade - ansonsten wird der mir schnell zu süß und die Vanillenote ist schon sehr stark.
:m
Ich werd mir jetz nen Quarter Cask von Laphroig gönnen. Mal schaun was danach kommt


----------



## Trollwut (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Festivalüberschuss. Muss auch mal leer werden


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geb etwas Zucker rein, das hilft bei den meisten.




Zucker?? In 'ne Spätlese??|bigeyes

Dir graut auch vor nix, oder?


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Sharky1 schrieb:


> Einer geht noch :vik:



Das erinnert mich ans sehr alte Zeiten, da gabs noch so Getränke wie
MockaÉdel mit Selters ( naja letzterer Anteil war gering)

Oder Kirsch Whisky

und für die Damen Eierflipp, also Eierlikör mit irgendwas nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:q
auf der Disco

Trinkbar naja, nur der Morgen danach, wenn mann's bis dahin schaffte:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Kotzi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Carlsberg , dolle isses nicht, aber umsonst ist umsonst.


----------



## PhantomBiss (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hofmühl... hell...


----------



## Schmidtler (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/23/f24371ce3d3a88e9a40da3956ef38e9a.jpg

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserFranz (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ital. Rotwein
Rebsorte Sangiovese


----------



## PhantomBiss (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Prost!


----------



## Jose (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Volkerma Gedächtnis-Trunk


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hey, jeden Abend diese Woche. Und wieder eine Pulle leer. |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hey, jeden Abend diese Woche. Und wieder eine Pulle leer. |uhoh:



junkie!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ihr armen Säcke.

 Mein Lieferant siedelt nächste Woche wieder nach PT um.|supergri


----------



## wolf86 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade a Seidl Mallersdorfer und dazu nen feinen Big Peat


----------



## Spiderpike (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nen gute Nacht Cappo......nice


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ein bild sagt mehr als 1000...


----------



## PeBo75 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zum Wohl!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Morgen früh ein leichtes Abführmittel.  
Es kommt nur sehr wenig, aber das mit einer Härte, Beton nicht unähnlich.


----------



## Siggson (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wasser


----------



## kreuzass (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Multivitaminsaft in festem Aggregatzustand. Gekaut & nicht gelutscht.


----------



## strignatz (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jura single malt 20y  ein Hochgenuss 
Leider ist die Flasche morgen leer und da muss was neues her. Zum lebe ich zur Zeit im Land des Whiskys


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Da ich momentan "faste" und auf Alkohol verzichte, gibs ausschließlich Wasser oder mal nen Tee (auf Kaffee verzicht ich derzeit auch |supergri)...


----------



## kreuzass (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hier wird genüßlich ein Jever getrunken.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



strignatz schrieb:


> Jura single malt 20y  ein Hochgenuss
> Leider ist die Flasche morgen leer und da muss was neues her. Zum lebe ich zur Zeit im Land des Whiskys



Was machst du in Murica?


----------



## strignatz (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich kann dir gerade nicht ganz folgen. Wie kommst du auf murica?


----------



## Jose (1. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

...echt arbeit...

arbeite jetzt schon den 4.tag dran. 
kann ich aber als "anti-rotz" bzw. "fieber-ist-nicht-zu-fühlen" empfehlen.

oops: hab ich geschenkt bekommen, nicht meine preisklasse... - und eigentlich auch nicht mein geschmack, zu süß (bin kein "fein-fein"-toskaner)

egal: 50 umdrehungen tuns immer, irgendwie





Jose schrieb:


> ein bild sagt mehr als 1000...


----------



## siloaffe (6. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Prost Mädels#g


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Guiness, ein neues Spielzeug & morgen schon vorzeitig Wochenende; perfekt.


----------



## phirania (12. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Guiness, ein neues Spielzeug & morgen schon vorzeitig Wochenende; perfekt.



Feine Kamera,aber auch sehr kompliziert.
Hab meine heute auch eingweiht.


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Die Lumix kompliziert?
Hab mir die geholt, gerade weil die einfach ist, mir zumindest nach dem ersten Gang heut so erscheint.
Und meine Olympus E-510 wieder verbimmelt. _Die_ war mal kompliziert und machte mir absolut null Spaß.
(Ist jetzt bei Wusel in Pflege, der kann mit so was üm).


----------



## wusel345 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Moin,

also, wenn die Lumix kompliziert ist dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Ist eine tolle Bridgekamera. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Kamera auch, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, und ist sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte selber mal vor einigen Jahren die FZ50, die mir meine Tochter abgeluchst hat. Selbst die war für damalige Verhältnisse schon sehr gut.

Mit der Olympus von Kati bin ich sehr zufrieden. Macht gestochen scharfe Bilder und die Gestaltungs- und Einstellmodifikationen sind manigfaltig. Ich freue mich auf den Frühling und die ersten Aufnahmen mit der Kamera vom fliegenden Getier (Libellen) an unseren Gewässern.


----------



## phirania (13. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Für den der sich damit auskennt bestimmt einfach.
Habe schon Schwierigkeiten mit Aldis Rache,die Kamera hat zu viel Einstellmöglichkeiten.
OK,mit etwas übung solle es gehen.
So jetzt trink ich erst mal meinen Hustensaft..


----------



## Trollwut (13. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



phirania schrieb:


> Habe schon Schwierigkeiten mit Aldis Rache,die Kamera hat zu viel Einstellmöglichkeiten.




Je mehr du mit einer Kamera arbeitest, desto einfacher wirds. Und dankt Internet hast du ja in der Gebrauchsanweisung innerhalb von 2 Minuten die Stelle gefunden, die die jeweils gerade benötigte Funktion beschreibt


----------



## wusel345 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich würde erst einmal mit der Automatikfunktion einige viele Bilder machen. Die müssten schon sehr gut werden. Dann würde ich den ISO-Wert mal erhöhen um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, ab wann die Bilder verrauscht werden usw.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute trink ich noch ein stilles Mineralwasser.
Morgen schreib ich mein Chemie Abitur.
Danach sauf ich was ich will, hauptsache es enthält viel Ethanol, wenig Methanol und mehrwertige Alkanole.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nen Ron De Jeremy spiced


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grüner Tee mit Reis Geschmack. Holy Moly!


----------



## Jose (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

kamillentee im wechsel mit inhalationen.
ohne zigs, ohne drehung. 
nur beschixxxene lungenentzündung.
ach, wie schön war das leben noch vor 3 wochen #*283*


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Halben Liter Matcha Latte.


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eifelwasser in der 500 ccm Klasse, in einem edlen weißgoldigen Gewand.


----------



## siloaffe (4. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## strignatz (4. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Budweiser


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also, *wenn die Lumix kompliziert ist dann weiß ich auch nicht* mehr weiter. Ist eine tolle Bridgekamera. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Kamera auch, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, und ist sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte selber mal vor einigen Jahren die FZ50, die mir meine Tochter abgeluchst hat. Selbst die war für damalige Verhältnisse schon sehr gut.
> 
> Mit der Olympus von Kati bin ich sehr zufrieden. Macht gestochen scharfe Bilder und die Gestaltungs- und Einstellmodifikationen sind manigfaltig. Ich freue mich auf den Frühling und die ersten Aufnahmen mit der Kamera vom fliegenden Getier (Libellen) an unseren Gewässern.



Ich habe die Panasonic DMC-FT4 (Lumix), finde die Kamera ganz gut. Einfach zu bedienen. Bin zufrieden damit.

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kamera/Panasonic/Lumix_DMC-FT4.aspx


----------



## Ossipeter (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zeug sauft ihr, da rollen sich mir die Fußnägel auf!!!


----------



## siloaffe (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ick nuckel noch ebissl am AsCo


----------



## Ossipeter (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wird aber auch Zeit, dass zum Thema zurückgekehrt wird. Dachte schon ich muss demnächst Kameras trinken. Bin jetzt bei einem Redbreast 12 Jahre.


----------



## Spilotes (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade trinke ich einen Kaffee.


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Resteverwertung. Mit 4 Grad ausm Kühlschrank echt genießbar


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kannte das 5,0 bisher nur in rot und wusste nicht, dass es noch mehr Varianten gibt; http://5-0-original.de/home/
N ja, ist aber eh nur die übliche Pi**e.

Bei mir ist's heute Ballantines, ganz unüblich auf einem Montag, der doch in der Regel der abstinenteste Tag der Woche ist. Aber es gibt Dinge im Job, die man sehen muss, die man besser ertränkt... #t


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kannte das 5,0 bisher nur in rot und wusste nicht, dass es noch mehr Varianten gibt; http://5-0-original.de/home/
> N ja, ist aber eh nur die übliche Pi**e.




Meines Wissens nach kaufen die einfach örtliche Restbestände auf und panschen dann mitunter nen Verschnitt zusammen. Deswegen schmeckt das auch überall anders. Hatte schon 5.0 aus Oberfranken, das war meistens köstlich. Aber kein Wunder ... :m


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ... aus Oberfranken, das war meistens köstlich. Aber kein Wunder ... :m


Ähem...
Franken = Bayern = von Bier so gar keine Ahnung... #t


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ähem...
> Franken = Bayern = von Bier so gar keine Ahnung... #t



Hör mir auf. Trotz meines jungen Lebens bin ich schon viel rumgekommen, und was du Bayernextern vorgesetzt bekommst, schmeckt eher wie einmal aus dem dixi rausgefasst. Am allerallerschlimmsten wars bisher in RheinlandPfalz. Trotz der horrenden Kosten von 2€/0,5 hab ich selbst im Trunkenheitsstatus Nummero Uno nein danke gesagt.

Und übrigens Franken =/ Bayern!!! :r


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kati; Schau mal nach Oberfranken und Braueidichte, sagt alles!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Besigheimer Felsengarten Schwarzriesling trocken aus der Literflacshe - klasse Schoppenwein und preiswert...


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hör mir auf ...was du Bayernextern vorgesetzt bekommst,





Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kati; Schau mal nach Oberfranken und Braueidichte, sagt alles!


Da werden die Downländers wach, wenn man über ihre Pi**e, welche sie als Bier bezeichnen, lästert :m

Wenn wir über Braukunst reden, sollten wir zur Insel schauen,
Ale
auch, wenn die sonst nich viel können. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und preiswert...


Und nun mischen sich auch noch die Schwaben ein!


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da werden die Downländers wach, wenn man über ihre Pi**e, welche sie als Bier bezeichnen, lästert :m
> 
> Wenn wir über Braukunst reden, sollten wir zur Insel schauen,
> Ale
> ...




Also meines Wissens nach hat ja Urin wenig Kohlensäure. Und so ein Ale |uhoh:#d


----------



## strignatz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ja und die Temperatur ist auch gar nicht mal so verschieden... Wollte es nicht glauben, aber konnte mich da nun die letzten Monate ausreichend von überzeugen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kati; Schau mal nach Oberfranken und Braueidichte, sagt alles!



 wieviel brauen da noch selbst?

 Ich bleib aber trotzdem lieber bei Pilsner oder wenn ich es beschaffen kann bei 
http://www.pivovar-krakonos.cz/


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besigheimer Felsengarten Schwarzriesling trocken aus der Literflacshe - klasse Schoppenwein und preiswert...



Bleib mal lieber beim Jever, was Du in Deinem Grundelbratvideo so gut im Schrank platziert hast 
Habe meinen Vorrat heute auch ergänzt und bekam noch so eine Art Billig-Leatherman-Tool ( mit grün-goldenem Design ) als Dreingabe hinterher geschmissen :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gestern Abend: Es ist Mai!
Und passend zum Lammsteak.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Der Trunk der Götter: Samos, saulecker!


----------



## Mollebulle (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mineralwasser mit Isotonic Grapefruit-Orange gemischt, da kann ich jetzt im Nachtdienst besser wach bleiben und auf meine Monitore glotzen... #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Moin Moin#h


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee mit Milch #h


----------



## schweresgeraet (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kefir mild #h


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Alles da für einen entspannten Abend nach der Maloche;
Scotch, Köstritzer Kellerbier (sehr lecker, kannte ich bisher noch nicht), Kippen & neue Folge von Game of Thrones #6


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei mir gibt's gleich kaffee.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

http://www.behn.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/fietes-moewenschiss_logo1.jpg






|wavey:


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

N kaltes Weißbier perfeckt nach so nem Tag!


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Und ich gönne mir noch einen gute Nacht Tropfen Brugal XV. Sehr geiler Rum. Bei der Wärme muss ich mir eine gesunde Bettschwere antrinken.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Den internationalen Tag des Bieres feier ich grad mit einem eisgekühltem Kilkenny


----------



## TooShort (7. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich antworte mit Loch Lomomd 18yo. Die teureren bleiben noch stehen. Aber ein Paulaner dürfte auch noch aus dem Kühlschrank wandern.


----------



## kreuzass (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Habe mir heute Grafensteiner Pils und Warsteiner herb zum Probieren gekauft. 

Bei ersterem kann ich schon einmal sagen:
Es gibt Biere in der gleichen Preiskategorie, welche besser schmecken und so 1-2 Sorten - die ich kenne -, welche schlechter schmecken. Ändert nichts daran, dass dieses für mich ein "Ekelbier" ist.

Mal schauen, was Warsteiner mit seiner herben Sorte "verzapft" hat.


----------



## Mehrhooger (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schwip Schwap Lemon Taste ohne Zucker :q


----------



## Revilo62 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

nen leckeren Roten vom Kalterer See, passend zum Schteeek


----------



## DUSpinner (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Paulaner Weizen naturtrüb


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Den ersten Federweißer diesen Jahres


----------



## thanatos (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

bei 33°C im Schatten kalten Pfefferminztee(aus dem Garten) mit viiiel Zucker.


----------



## Franky (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Den ersten Federweißer diesen Jahres



Boah... Dazu einen schööööööönen Zwiebelkuchen, natürlich mit Speckwürfelchen.............. Nicht vergessen, die Bettdecke festzustecken und Reserveklorollen für den nächsten Tag aufzufüllen! :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Franky schrieb:


> Boah... Dazu einen schööööööönen Zwiebelkuchen, natürlich mit Speckwürfelchen.............. Nicht vergessen, die Bettdecke festzustecken und Reserveklorollen für den nächsten Tag aufzufüllen! :q



Lecker schmecker!!!!! Aber für mich noch etwas zu warm draußen.

Jetzt gibt´s erstmal viel Eiswürfel mit etwas Apfelsaftschorle und heute Abend 2 eiskalte Bayreuther Aktien Original 1857. Sehr leckeres Bier!


----------



## prinz1 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Moin. Bin grad auf dem Hotelzimmer und schlürf ein Glas Prosecco.
Nicht zu glauben, das Blubberwasser schmeckt sogar!!
;-)

Gruß aus dem Urlaub auf Usedom

der prinz


----------



## cafabu (31. August 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tass Kaffee


----------



## kreuzass (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Trinke gerade ein Leikeim. Schmeckt richtig gut. Hole mir davon zukünftig wohl öfter mal eine Flasche. P/L mehr als in Ordnung.


----------



## zokker (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das beste Alkoholfreie was ich kenne.


----------



## andi2406 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Das beste Alkoholfreie was ich kenne.


Dass es "unsere" Plörre tatsächlich in den hohen Norden geschafft hat.. [emoji16]


----------



## zokker (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hehe, das ist keine Plörre. Schmeckt super. Hast es überhaupt schon mal getrunken?


----------



## kernell32 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Neumarkter is echt lecker, auch das für erwachsene!


----------



## andi2406 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Hehe, das ist keine Plörre. Schmeckt super. Hast es überhaupt schon mal getrunken?


Ich wohne da  und das Alkoholfreie ist tatsächlich das Beste aus ihrem Sortiment


----------



## zokker (2. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



andi2406 schrieb:


> Ich wohne da  und das Alkoholfreie ist tatsächlich das Beste aus ihrem Sortiment


Mir ist die Gegend auch nicht ganz unbekannt. Arbeite schon seit 6 Jahren für MaxB und war fast 3 Jahre davon im Werk.


----------



## captn-ahab (2. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt gerade?
Kaffee...ist ja 8 Uhr morgens.

Ansonsten trinke ich am liebsten Corona Bier, ist das nicht verfügbar, dann Heineken. Ansonsten gerne mal ein Jever.


----------



## TooShort (2. September 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Aber bei mir kommt nach dem  Corona direkt Paulaner Hefe.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*






Noch ziemlich süß aber die Gärung ist jetzt voll im Gang ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Das beste Alkoholfreie was ich kenne.


*----> Sein Kommentar dazu !!!* |znaika:

|muahah:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|muahah:


----------



## kreuzass (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

'n gute Nacht-Kaffee mit Kokosraspel (vorher durchgezogen, da kein Zucker mehr im Haus)


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

´n schönes käffchen.


----------



## kreuzass (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Noch einmal so einen Kokoskaffee. Jetzt jedoch mit ein wenig Variation. Gemahlene Mandeln. Macht den Ekelkaffee von "Naja & billig" halbwegs genießbar. Ich bin schon versucht zu sagen, dass er jetzt "schmeckt". So in etwa zumindest.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

jetzt nen Bier nachdem ich wieder als Schneider vom Wasser gekommen bin … Prost


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ist viertel nach Vier zu früh für eine Flasche Wein?
Auf keinen Fall!
In freien, zivilisierten Zeiten fing damit der Tag an.
Und verlief somit deutlich angenehmer.
Somit "Salute" mit ein paar Gläsern geharztem, griechischen Wein.
Damit die Arbeitswoche schnell aus dem Kopf verschwindet.


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Festplatte Löschen..? #h


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mit _einem_ Fläschchen Wein?
Nee, das ist nur zur Entspannung. |rolleyes


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kulmbacher Mönchshof Original Pils :m


----------



## Promachos (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hallo!

Ich trinke gerade "das Mahrs aller Dinge" - toller Werbespruch und noch besseres Bier von der Brauerei Mahrs aus Bamberg. Natürlich das ungespundete...
Genau das richtige, um auf meinen 43er Barsch von heute abend anzustoßen.:m

Gruß - und Prost
Promachos


----------



## Angler2097 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Prost mein Junge #6


----------



## Promachos (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Prost mein Junge #6



Prost, Alter:m!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## kalfater (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Glenfiddich, Single Malt. Unique Solera Reseve. Since 1887 ...


----------



## anschmu (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

becks alkohoooolfrei !:vik:


----------



## Relgna (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sauren Sprudel.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute noch ne Flasche guten Wein. Dann habe ich eine gute Bettschwere. Und um halb vier bimmelt der Wecker wieder zur Arbeit.


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kamillentee


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kamillentee



Magenprobleme? |bigeyes

Gute Besserung.#6 |wavey:


----------



## Relgna (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sauren Sprudel.


----------



## rippi (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Sauren Sprudel.



Schwefelsäure und NaHCO₃?
 Läcka


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Vinho Verde

 cooperativa agricola de felgueiras


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Moin 


:mda ist aber die luft raus#g


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Laphroaig und Ardbeg- habe beide Whiskeys heute zum Geburtstag bekommen. Und eine Flasche Clontarf- auch ein Whiskey!!!


----------



## kreuzass (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ist zwar noch etwas früh, dafür aber Wochenende und eine Ausnahme:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_w3eVuAmXs

Weil so schön ploppt in die Ohr. Nix Prickeln, Ploppen!


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Lllühwein mit bumms... :m


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nach gefühlt einem dutzend Glühweinen zum runterkommen ein Jacobinus Kristall


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nochn Lllüühweinnn mbumms.... :q


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zur Probe, Glenfiddich Single Malt. Nicht wirklich schlecht. Aber mein Ding ist es nicht.


----------



## anschmu (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffeee !


----------



## Relgna (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Der letzte Angel- (& Schneider-)Tag 2015 wird mit Canadian Whisky begossen.





Auf ein deutlich besseres nächstes Jahr!


----------



## schomi (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Krombacher


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



schomi schrieb:


> Krombacher


War richtiges Bier ausverkauft? |rolleyes


----------



## siloaffe (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

N Stubbi und dazu n Lakritzlikör :m


----------



## schomi (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hallo Kati
Was ist Richtiges Bier?


----------



## thanatos (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

 sch..... darf leider nur Kaamillentee  |krank: 

 wünsche euch alles gute und viel "Petri Heil" für 2016


----------



## zokker (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo Kati
> Was ist Richtiges Bier?


Soll ich mal provozieren???


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



thanatos schrieb:


> sch..... darf leider nur *Kaamillentee |krank:*
> 
> wünsche euch alles gute und viel "Petri Heil" für 2016


 

 Davon kannste ja auch nicht gesund werden.#d
 Ich hänge zwar auch bereits 2 Wochen in den Seilen, aber die alte Waldhimbeere macht wenigstens ausgeglichen.:m


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo Kati
> Was ist Richtiges Bier?


Krombacher zählt zu den "großen" Marken und setzt wie die meisten "Hopfenextrakt" ein (anders z.B. Zokkers Lammbräu, da wird richtiger Hopfen verarbeitet).

In Kneipen, auf Partys, etc. kann man dieser konventionelle Industrieplörre nicht aus dem Weg gehen und ok, man kann es trinken und besoffen wird man davon auch.

Wenn ich überhaupt daheim Bier trinke, dann lieber dunkle oder naturtrübe Sorten oder aus kleinen bodenständigen Brauereien; irgendwas, wo mehr Geschmack bei rum kommt.


----------



## andi2406 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Soll ich mal provozieren???


Jetzt taucht diese Plörre schon wieder hier auf...


----------



## zokker (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



andi2406 schrieb:


> Jetzt taucht diese Plörre schon wieder hier auf...


Hast schon mal alkoholfreie Biere verglichen? Da liegt die PLÖRRE ganz weit vorne.


----------



## Mollebulle (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bier trinken ist Geschmacksache und die Meisten trinken "regional" was auch "logistisch" voll o. k. ist ..... :m
.
. 
für mich als Südi geht nix über "Tannenzäpfle" aus dem Schwarzwald #g


----------



## andi2406 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zokker schrieb:


> Hast schon mal alkoholfreie Biere verglichen? Da liegt die PLÖRRE ganz weit vorne.


Ja, habe ich natürlich. War auch nicht so ernst gemeint, konnte mir nur den Kommentar nicht verkneifen  hatten das Gespräch ja schon mal, freue mich ja eigentlich "mein" Bier im hohen Norden wiederzusehen


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mist, schon wieder leer |evil:
Sheridan's... 0,5l ist einfach zu klein, die Flasche.
Das Zeugs ist aber auch so was von scheixxe-lecker!


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Habt ihr es schon mal mit schottischem malt wyskey probiert?


----------



## schomi (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

hallo Kati,
danke für die Info.

Jetzt trinke ich Blackstone single malt 15 Jahre.


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ein glas bellini, wat für`n furchtbares zeug


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pampero Aniversario


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

@Thomas9904
im lederbeutel  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

jooo......
Da kau ich dann drauf rum, wenn der Rum leer is ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



schomi schrieb:


> hallo Kati,
> danke für die Info.


Sheridan's unbedingt testen!

Mit 12-13€ für die Schicki-Micki-2geteilte-0,5l-Pulle nicht gerade billig.
Aber da kannst du jeden Baileys oder so gegen vergessen.

Hatte meiner Mutter so'ne Flasche gekauft, einfach weil sie so besonders aussieht.
Nachdem ich den mit ihr probiert hatte, war klar: ich fahr gleich noch mal in den Supermarkt und kauf mir selbst eine.

Und als _"wenn-überhaupt-dann-nie-mehr-als-ein-Glas"_-Mama sagte, als ich beide Gläser spülen wollte, _"lass meins mal stehen, ich trink nachher noch einen",_ hatte das Zeugs jeden anderen Schnappes im Sprint überrundet.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

_*Jack Daniels No.7 *_mit viel Eis und einwenig Cola :m

#h


----------



## Kaka (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Jack Daniels No.7 *_mit viel Eis und einwenig Cola :m
> 
> #h



Da hatte ich vorhin auch schon zwei. Trink ich grad ganz gern. Proscht #6


----------



## Eisenhelm (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tanqueray Gin (oder wie sich das auch immer schreibt) mit Tonic.
:thumbup:


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Jack Daniels No.7 *_


Ich weiss nicht...
Die kleinen Rasierwasserflaschen aus dem Drogeriemarkt sind im Verhältnis natürlich teurer, nehmen aber nicht so viel Platz im Bad weg und stinken auch nicht so wie Bourbon.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

.........Buttermilch.


----------



## relgna01 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sprudel.


----------



## JasonP (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Helles Franziskaner Hefeweizen


----------



## phirania (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schreibkram erledigt...
Nun Gönn ich mir Den hier... :l


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Feierabend - Wochenende !
Und wenn ich mir das hier gleich reingeschraubt habe,
fühl ich mich auch so. |rolleyes


----------



## relgna01 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nichts


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grad zwei BrewDog Punk IPA geschlürft jetz ein Crew Republic Roundhousekick Imperial Stout. Abgeschlossen wird nachher mit einem oder zwei Talisker 18yo zum Abrunden vom Abend :m
Eventuell noch nen Gin zwischendurch ... zum Beispiel 'nen Monkey 47 - da ist zwar der halbe Schwarzwald reingebrannt, aber lecker find ich  ... hmmm wenn das mal kein Kopp gibt :g


----------



## haribo78 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Captain-Cola auf Pepsi Max-Basis
Becherovka


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Berrys Single Malt Scotch Whiskey 1995 Cask Ref. 15


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Fencheltee, ist ja Fastenzeit!


----------



## anschmu (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kafffe zum Frühstück:m


----------



## Angler2097 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



anschmu schrieb:


> Kafffe zum Frühstück:m



Ich trink auch Kaffee :q


----------



## kreuzass (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*






Wenn ich mir sonst schon nichts großartig gönne, dann muss das auch mal sein. Zur Feier des Tages.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Fui deibel, Flens.
Ich wollte eigentlich mir auf einer Neunziger Party mir Rum den Schädel wegballern, aber leider spielt heute mein Rücken nicht mit.


----------



## anschmu (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Fui deibel, Flens.
> Ich wollte eigentlich mir auf einer Neunziger Party mir Rum den Schädel wegballern, aber leider spielt heute mein Rücken nicht mit.



Kannste nicht im liegen trinken #6 ?


----------



## AnglerHerbert (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade trinke ich noch einen Kaffee, der zweite heute. Ich bleibe heute mal zuhause und werfe keine Rute raus... :-D


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Grad zwei BrewDog Punk IPA geschlürft jetz ein Crew Republic Roundhousekick Imperial Stout. Abgeschlossen wird nachher mit einem oder zwei Talisker 18yo zum Abrunden vom Abend...


Die Namen liesen sich ja, als ob du schon kernvoll nicht mehr richtig schreiben konntest...


----------



## Potti87 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Weil heut Sonntag ist und die Sonne scheint, gönn ich mir grad nen Glas lauwarmes Leitungswasser.


----------



## Angler2097 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kulmbacher Mönchshof Original Pils


----------



## anschmu (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kafffee !|supergri


----------



## daci7 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Namen liesen sich ja, als ob du schon kernvoll nicht mehr richtig schreiben konntest...


Stimmt - aber lecker ists 
'ne Freundin von mir arbeitet in 'nem Biergeschäft - da "muss" ich mich dann ab und zu eindecken.


----------



## kreuzass (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein wenig Pepsi mit Zitronenscheiben im Glas.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Erkältungs............................................grog

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## anschmu (6. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Immer noch Kafffe :vik:


----------



## phirania (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Feierabend für Heute......


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mundwasser mit 56 Umdrehungen.......|bigeyes .....|uhoh:.............:l
http://www.schnapskultur.de/media/image/K10424.png


----------



## Angler2097 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nörten Hardenberger Pils


----------



## anschmu (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

#qund immer nooch Kafffe !


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute endlich mal wieder Sauferei mit Arbeitskollegen, da geht es ins http://www.shooterstars.de/shots/
Es wird also ein heilloser Durcheinander-Cocktail im Gedärm |rolleyes


----------



## Kauli11 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal wieder Sauferei mit Arbeitskollegen, da geht es ins http://www.shooterstars.de/shots/
> Es wird also ein heilloser Durcheinander-Cocktail im Gedärm |rolleyes



Trinke nur Long Island.
Nach zehn Stück hast du die Festplatte vollkommen gelöscht. #h


----------



## Angler2097 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nörten-Hardenberger Pils


----------



## harzsalm (27. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

2 Gläser  Champagner  Veuve Clicquot


----------



## Relgna (27. März 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Die Tage vor dem Urlaub sind immer die Hölle pur, dies noch fertig machen, das noch erledigen... tagelang 8-12Std. für nun grad mal 6 Tage, was dank Feiertag eine Woche mit 2 verlängerten Wochenenden ist.

Dafür beginnt der Urlaub jetzt auch direkt mit einem Kurztrip durch Irland & Schottland!
:vik:


----------



## phirania (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Tage vor dem Urlaub sind immer die Hölle pur, dies noch fertig machen, das noch erledigen... tagelang 8-12Std. für nun grad mal 6 Tage, was dank Feiertag eine Woche mit 2 verlängerten Wochenenden ist.
> 
> Dafür beginnt der Urlaub jetzt auch direkt mit einem Kurztrip durch Irland & Schottland!
> :vik:



Übertreibs nicht,du willst doch im Urlaub auch noch angeln gehen....


----------



## siloaffe (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> tagelang 8-12Std..........



Das würed ich fast Urlaub nennen (bei Zweifeln frag den Hebbet)


Ach so un bei mir jibbed tequila/Cola


----------



## Edik89 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Endlich Freitag :vik:

Trinke Kaffee |supergri


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee zum Frühstück


----------



## Michael.S (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cola / Eierlikör , ich vermische es aber nicht wie auf dem Rezept , erst ein halbes Glas Eierlikör der Rest Cola , Gläser sollten eher etwas kleiner sein 
http://www.verpoorten.de/eierlikoer-rezepte/Cocktails/Eierlikoer-mit-Cola.html


----------



## Angler2097 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Beck's


----------



## Ferrokarr (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

07:04.... was glaubst DU...KAFFEE.....Irgendwie muss ich den Arbeitstag doch rumbekommen ^^


----------



## kreuzass (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einen Kaffee.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wasser, Wasser, Wasser....- bei uns aufer Schaffe ist jetzt schon zum zerfließen


----------



## kreuzass (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wieder einmal einen Kaffee und ein Tee steht auch schon bereit.


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wicküler Pilsener - Pils Tradition seit 1887 :m


----------



## Tommes63 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Was die Polen so alles als Likör bezeichnen |bigeyes . Aber lecker#6


----------



## Michael.S (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zuviel , aber das ist gut so


----------



## Maifliege (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

linksdrehendes Wasser...


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mein dreht sich nicht. Ist stilles wasser


----------



## huawei71 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Frühschoppen Bierchen#c#c


----------



## siloaffe (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

n` Käffchen


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich auch.


----------



## AnglerPSF (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Glas kühle Pepsi. Tut gut bei dem Wetter! :g


----------



## Ukel (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Buttermilch , erfrischend und gesund


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

zum Sundowner gibt's gerade einen Hendricks, stilecht mit Gurke und Thomas Henry Tonic!


----------



## cafechaos0 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nabend.
Komme gerade vom Wasser, 60 Rotaugen als Köderfische gefangen, da hab ich mir ein Schöfferhofer Weizen/Grape verdient.


----------



## Michael.S (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich würde jetzt ja Kapuschino schreiben wenn ich es könnte #c


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt ja Kapuschino schreiben wenn ich es könnte #c


...ist doch ganz einfach: Kappo Dschi No, :vik:


----------



## kreuzass (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Komme gerade vom Wasser, 60 Rotaugen als Köderfische gefangen, da hab ich mir ein Schöfferhofer Weizen/Grape verdient.


Du hast soch gut gefangen, wieso willst du dich dann bestrafen?

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Lecker...


----------



## Michael.S (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sangria Eisgekühlt


----------



## kreuzass (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Saft. Multivitamin mit 100% Pansch.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Moinsen!
Aufgrund der Hitze, bin ich mal vom schweren Hefe weg. 
Wird aber devinitiv keine dauerhafte Beziehung. 
Teuer und Flaschen zu klein. 
Bei drei leeren denkt man sich ja nichts, aber bei den Pullen stehen da gleich 6!


----------



## Mollebulle (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt im Büro im Dienst:  Mineralwasser mit Kirschjohannisbeersaft :#2:


----------



## kreuzass (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einen Kaffee. Morgenstund hat Bohnengold im Mund.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

nach getaner Arbeit jetz ein leckeres Tannenzäpfle! #6


----------



## PhantomBiss (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hofmühl... hell...


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Leider nur wasser


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ersma Pott Kaffee...


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Morgen wird sich mit Met abgefüllt!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

...frisch gemahlener und heiß aufgebrühter Kaffee.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wer trinkt eigenlich noch die Chemieindustrie "Enzymplörre" 
aka des Deutschen liebstes Getränk ehemals bekannt als Bier? :m

Kleinbrauerei gegen Heineken: "Die Großen brauen kein Bier, sie machen Enzymplörre"
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...aft-beer-brauerei-in-rumaenien-a-1103498.html
Glyphosat und weiblich machende Hormone sind da auch noch auf der Liste ...

Wer trinkt das Zeugs nicht mehr weil unbekömmlich oder nix mehr steht ?
Wer braut schon selber?


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Erstmal paar 0,5er Beck's nach getaner Arbeit #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das macht dann aufgenommene 0,25µg Glyphosat ...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Met-Bier, selbstgemixt. |rolleyes


----------



## Riesenangler (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wenn das jemand kennt. Extrem lecker.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nö was ist das? Kopfschmerz Tablette gleich dazu?


----------



## Riesenangler (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bier mit 8%Alc. Mit Whisky Mals gebraut. Eine Buddel auf ex und schon ist man zufrieden.


----------



## pike-81 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schmeckt das Kati?
Ich liebe Bier. 
Und Met trinke ich auch gerne gelegentlich. 
Aber zusammen?
Was für ein Verhältnis mischst Du?


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Angler2097 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wicküler Pilsener :#2:


----------



## pennfanatic (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Russichen landwein


----------



## kati48268 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Schmeckt das Kati?
> Ich liebe Bier.
> Und Met trinke ich auch gerne gelegentlich.
> Aber zusammen?
> Was für ein Verhältnis mischst Du?


Das wird als Mix auf Mittelalterfesten verbimmelt; Bier mit 'nem Schuss Met.
Kannst in Bier ja im Prinzip alles reinkippen um einen anderen Geschmack zu kreieren, die ganzen Bier-Mix-Gesöffe sind ja auch nix anderes.
Haben hier auch eine Mittelalterkneipe, die andere Met-Mixgetränke machen; wirken auf jeden Fall net slecht |rolleyes
http://www.fegefeuer-muenster.de/

Hab einfach ein dunkleres Bier (mag ich eh viel lieber) mit 2 Finger hoch Met gemischt. Macht es einen Tacken süßer, schmeckt lecker.


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heut gibt's den ersten Federweisser des Jahres!


----------



## ihle76 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bier  ...


----------



## Angler2097 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaltes Becks


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eistee .


----------



## Angler2097 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Krombacher #6


----------



## nostradamus (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

warsteiner


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. September 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Orangina


----------



## Maifliege (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee :g


----------



## Nordan (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tee - Glücklicher Augenblick heißt der.
Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Angler2097 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kulmbacher Edelherb, Legendäres Kulmbacher Pils


----------



## Pinocio (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer trinkt eigenlich noch die Chemieindustrie "Enzymplörre"
> aka des Deutschen liebstes Getränk ehemals bekannt als Bier? :m
> 
> Kleinbrauerei gegen Heineken: "Die Großen brauen kein Bier, sie machen Enzymplörre"
> ...



Hier wird schon selbstgebraut  doch jetzt kommt der Winter, da wird Met gemacht 
Dieses Jahr teste ich Waldlichtungshonig, erste Version mit Apfelsaft und Nelke. Zweite Version Waldbeersaft und Vanille.
Am Wochenende kommt der erste Kostversuch.


----------



## Michael.S (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grade mal Ausprobiert , halbe Zitrone Auspressen ,in ein Glas füllen und mit Wasser auffüllen und nach Geschmack mit Zucker oder Süßstoff süßen , schmeckt mit kaltem und heißen Wasser


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gibt es den auch mit 54%?


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gibt es den auch mit 54%?



na logo - https://www.rumundco.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Hansen-Rot-Rum-54-07l.jpg


----------



## rippi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


>


Meine eMeinung: Hansen finde ich pur nicht so gut (klassischer Besäufnisrum) und da du aus der Tasse trinkst, nehme ich mal an du trinkst ihn warm?  
Ich finde, obwohl eigentlich nicht passend, Ron Barcelo Imp. am besten wenn du ihn kurz erhitzen willst. Dann noch wenige Tropfen Wasser oder Milch(wenn du ein ganz verrückter bist) dazu. Und kaufe dazu ein besseres Glas.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



rippi schrieb:


> da du aus der Tasse trinkst, nehme ich mal an du trinkst ihn warm?


jo, stinknormal als grog.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Von dem 54er habe ich mir mal ne Buddel pur eingekippt. Mit den entsprechenden Folgen fürs Hirn.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Dann versuch mal den 73er.
Der bringt alles wieder ins reine.
Nur ist der kaum noch zu bekommen!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grog mit Tee oder klassisch mit Zucker & heißem Wasser?
Ich mag auch die Whiskyvariante, aber auch da mit etwas Höherwertigem. Der hier
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00DQDJBGM/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00DQDJBGM&linkCode=as2&tag=spasjunkdedas-21
lässt sich super zum Panschen mit Wasser verwenden.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Naja.....
Das meinst du doch als Witz?

Wer sowas panscht wird in Schottland erschossen


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Der muss so gut sein, der schmeckt sogar aus der Kloschüssel.
Hier gibts einen Monkey 47 als Absacker. Noch drei Tage schuften, dann gibts Urlaub!


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ihr habt es gut. Ich kriege keinen Urlaub mehr!


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Naja ... das ist praktisch mein erster und einziger Urlaub dieses Jahr.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sei dir gegönnt


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Danke - Darauf noch einen Nachtisch!


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Na denn prost


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Urlaub zu Weihnachten und Sylvester? Nicht für uns Metzger. Die Irren würden ja sonst glatt verhungern. Das einizige.freie Jahresende in den letzten 20 Jahren hatte ich, als ich beim Bund war.Aber es sei euch gegönnt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Grog mit Tee oder klassisch mit Zucker & heißem Wasser?


klassisch, logo.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bin zwar noch nicht durch mit dem Vorbereitungsgedöns,
aber so langsam mal in Richtung "besinnlich" steuern!


----------



## Michael.S (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Haselnusslikör sieht ja lecker aus , habe ich hier noch nie entdeckt , ich habe  mir vom Netto grade  eine Flasche Lambrusco geholt , schmeckt so ein bischen wie Sekt , jedenfalls recht lecker


----------



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

War mir auch neu. In einem größeren Edeka entdeckt.

Lambrusco ist ja eher als "Pennerglück" bekannt, weil er auch spottbillig in 2l Flaschen angeboten wird.
Wenn man Lust auf süß & spritzig hat, ist er bei manchen Sorten aber manchmal echt lecker.


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Lambrusco schmeckt auch gut, wenn man ihn mit Fanta Mandarine kreuzt.... #c


----------



## Michael.S (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Den Lambrusko in den großen Flaschen kannte ich schon , ich glaube den gab es früher beim Aldi sogar in 3 Liter Flaschen , aber der hier vom Netto ist völlig anders , da ist Kohlensäure drinn , wie Sekt ,sehr Süß , ab sofort mein Lieblingsgetränk

Lidl hat den auch , ist Schaumwein : https://www.lidl.de/de/lambrusco-salamino-s-croce-doc-amabile-rotwein-2014/p60703


----------



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Lambrusco schmeckt auch gut, wenn man ihn mit Fanta Mandarine kreuzt...


|bigeyes

Du weisst schon, dass es Orte gibt, in denen man für solche ketzerischen Handlungen gesteinigt oder verbrannt wird?


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*


----------



## anschmu (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kafffeee:vik:


----------



## ronram (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kein Bier vor 4?
In anderen Zeitzonen ist es auch schon nach 4. :-D




Haben die Franken sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gibt ja echt leckeren Cidre, auch bei den Herben.
Dieser hier ist echt Knüppel auf Kopp 
aber egal, das Wochenende wird eingeläutet
und auf den Sieg über die Peta-Spinner
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326014
müssen ein paar Drinks her!


----------



## JottU (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Na, denn mach ich mir doch glatt ein Hasseröder auf. Für nen Korn ist wohl noch zu zeitig.

Obwohl, was solls.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Quatsch, rein damit!
Wer weiß ob wir gleich noch leben


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei mit wird ein Whiskey oder Whisky dran glauben zur Feier - später, noch muss ich arbeiten ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

heute mal "nobel". :m


----------



## Michael.S (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich hatte Heute einen Weißwein der etwas sauer schmeckte , also habe ich mal versucht den etwas aufzupeppen , also mit Fanta gemischt , mus sagen schmeckt lecker , Weißwein - Fanta


----------



## LOCHI (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Selbst gebrannt aus der Heimat meiner Frau. Davon geht aber nur einer sonst hätte man gleich die Runden Schuhe an


----------



## JottU (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ja, das sieht man.
Schnell noch, kurz vorm abnicken, schon liegend fotografiert, wa?


----------



## LOCHI (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ne das war bevor ich das Glas raus hab. Ach scheiss einer geht noch |bigeyes


----------



## banzinator (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cuba Libre


----------



## tozi (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mhhhh....
Störtebeker Schwarzbier, mitgebracht vom Osterangeln auf Rügen.... einfach Klasse............
lasse ich mir in Zukunft per Shop liefern....
https://www.stoertebeker.com/de_de/stoertebeker-schwarz-bier.html
1,20 Eus pro 0,5 l-Flasche... kein Thema....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Keinen Bock mehr die Knipse rauszuholen.
Außerdem hatte ick schon 3 davon...................|uhoh:
https://whiskyexperts.net/wp-content/uploads/Cask-Islay-Packshot.jpg
Ick wünsche den Demonstranten morjen an der Küste maximale Erfolge und möge der Wind, der hier im Moment richtig pfeift, ein Einsehen haben und der Armada, von einer weichen Welle getragen, dem Feind mal richtig zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.:m
In diesem Sinne :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r_TK9inV0Q

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

https://whiskyexperts.net/wp-content/uploads/Cask-Islay-Packshot.jpg
Ick wünsche den Demonstranten morjen an der Küste maximale Erfolge und möge der Wind, der hier im Moment richtig pfeift, ein Einsehen haben und der Armada, von einer weichen Welle getragen, dem Feind mal richtig zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.:m

Den hätte ich auch gerne!
Und natürlich toi toi toi für die Demo!


----------



## Maifliege (22. April 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Giraffenbier, bin auf Fünen...


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ihr kennt das wahrscheinlich:
man kippt gemütlich etwas in sich rein, bei den letzten Schlucken kommt was Festes mit; Fliege oder so _*schüttel & würg*_

So ähnlich ging es mir bei meinem letzten Guiness. Mal nicht aus der Flasche, sondern Dose.
Kurz vor Toresschluss kullert da was dickes in der Büchse in den letzten Schlucken rum, zu dick um aus der Öffnung zu kommen.
Mein erster Gedanke: _lass es keine Maus sein!_ |scardie:

War's auch nich. Da ist eine Plastikkugel drin! |bigeyes
https://www.guinness.com/de-de/unser-handwerk/die-geschichte-der-nitrogenisierung/


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das Guinness mit der Plastekugel ist für Wirte die keine vernünftige Zapfanlage haben. Hab das mal in ner Kneipe gesehen. Der Wirt stellt die Büchse auf so ne Art Rüttelplatte. Nach einer Minute hat das Bier dann den richtigen zähen Guinness Schaum.

 Ich muß leider Kaffee trinken. Hab Nachtdienst.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Sorry, hab Deinen Link übersehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

kaffee :vik:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grolsch!


----------



## Franky (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Grolsch!



Grachtenpisse??? Neenee... Vollautomatisiertes gelbes Wasser muss nich sein... Lieber Hero Cassis!!
Oder Schlappeseppl... Aktuell Kellerbier :m


----------



## phirania (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Piratengold mit Cola und Redbull..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

#gVodka Absolut mit Red Bull.....
Lecker.....
Und nun Jägermeister mit Red Bull weil Vodka alle#g...
BVB leider verloren aber gut gespielt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Dann mal prost !!!

#g   #g


----------



## phirania (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einer passt noch..
Oder zwei.? |rolleyes


----------



## phirania (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

#gVodka Absolut mit Red Bull.....

UUUpsa Achterbahn..|uhoh:  BOOH.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



phirania schrieb:


> #gVodka Absolut mit Red Bull.....
> 
> UUUpsa Achterbahn..|uhoh:  BOOH.





Und nun Kopfweh?


----------



## phirania (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Und nun Kopfweh?




Geht langsam wieder...


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schuld ist der Jägermeister.


----------



## phirania (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Schuld ist der Jägermeister.




Ne Ne Hörnertee trink ich nicht....#d
Piratengold,Redbull mit Cola.
Aber da muß wohl eine Mischung schlecht gewesen sein.....:q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



phirania schrieb:


> Ne Ne Hörnertee trink ich nicht....#d



Wat willste machen wenn Vodka alle ist und man voll auf Zündung ist...
Wenn ich mit Schwager ein hebe dann trinken wir nicht, wir saufen und dann meist bis zum Anschlag:q:q:q...
Erst am nächsten Tag fragt man sich was man so getan hat #q...


----------



## phirania (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wat willste machen wenn Vodka alle ist und man voll auf Zündung ist...
> Wenn ich mit Schwager ein hebe dann trinken wir nicht, wir saufen und dann meist bis zum Anschlag:q:q:q...
> Erst am nächsten Tag fragt man sich was man so getan hat #q...


 

Ja kommt mit bekannt vor:
Nie wieder Alkohol..
Wer hat das gesagt...? :q


----------



## Angler2097 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Krombacher


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Erstmal nen Kaffee


----------



## phirania (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bei dem Scheixx Wetter kann man schon fast zum Grog übergehen....


----------



## Gufierer (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Einen leckeren Kaba.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



phirania schrieb:


> Bei dem Scheixx Wetter kann man schon fast zum Grog übergehen....






Hihi, den hatte ich vorgestern vor dem Kamin mit Wollsocken. Rum muss, Zucker kann und Wasser darf...


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hab mir grad n Cappuccino gemacht


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hmmm... selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte, ist das doch irgendwie ein Sakrileg:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...r-ihren-single-malt-verbessert-a-1163249.html


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ravini Secco Rosato aus der Dose


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein eiskaltes KöPi-  besser als nix


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein eiskaltes KöPi-  besser als nix


Das kriegt man in Hessen ?
Soweit schafft es diese schlimme Plörre ? :q


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wir Hessen sind, was Bier angeht, Kummer gewohnt (Lichääääärgh, Martini Ekelpils u.a.) -würde auch lieber Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfestmärzen trinken aber 10,00€ zu 17,00€ die Kiste war ein ausschlaggebendes Argument ;(


----------



## bootszander (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Weis noch nicht mit was ich anfange, muss noch zu einem 66 Geb.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt gerade schwarzen Tee mit braunem Kandis. Nachher am Wasser wohl einen Glühwein.


----------



## babsi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Bierchen zum Handballspiel Deutschland/Spanien


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grog.? 
Zum angeln...|kopfkrat


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tass Kaff  :vik:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Rotwein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schwarzen Tee


----------



## geomas (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bohnenkaffee, schwarz, ohne Zucker oder -ersatzstoffe


----------



## zokker (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Erdinger Alkoholfrei


----------



## Heilbutt (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Brauerei Reichold, aus Hochstahl : Lagerbier#g
Für mich eines der edelsten Bierchen "weltweit"!:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Coca C:m


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



geomas schrieb:


> Bohnenkaffee, schwarz, ohne Zucker oder -ersatzstoffe





zokker schrieb:


> Erdinger Alkoholfrei





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Coca C:m



Was stimmt denn mit euch Vögeln nicht? #t#d

Es ist Freitag, da gleitet man sanft in das Wochenende.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Was isst mit Mineralwasser?
Meddium?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schwarztee.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schwarztee.



Geht das nicht spezifischer?  friesentee? Darjeeling? Assam? Ceylon? Golden Yunnan? 

Bergbräu Dunkel

Die Niedersachsen haben nicht nur einen Angelverband der den Namen verdient sondern scheinbar auch ganz neckische brauereien


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ostfriesen, frische Blätter, nicht ausm Beutel


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Krom.


----------



## zokker (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn mit euch Vögeln nicht? #t#d
> 
> Es ist Freitag, da gleitet man sanft in das Wochenende.



Der Vogel arbeitet auch am Sa.


----------



## wusel345 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cola ausse Buddel.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cola aus dem Glas.


----------



## Breamhunter (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Coca C:m





wusel345 schrieb:


> Cola ausse Buddel.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Cola aus dem Glas.



Ich wußte garnicht, daß man Cola auch pur trinken kann #c


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Voll Bock mal wieder auf eine Hülse.........jetzt Didi:m


----------



## Angler2097 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Orangensaftschorle


----------



## Bobster (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eine Tasse BIO Hagebutten Tee :q


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Meinen Sonntagstee (Bünting Grün Ostfriesenmischung mit Vanilleschote eingelegt mit Rum Vanille Kandies und einem schuß Sahne - da wir hier in Nordhessen sind ist es dabei völlig ok umzurühren - EIN GEDICHT )


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Voll Bock mal wieder auf eine Hülse.........jetzt Didi:m



Junge Junge, du musst ja nen Magen haben wie ein Pferd. Zu der Plörre noch ein par Zwiebel,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hering 58 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Junge Junge, du musst ja nen Magen haben wie ein Pferd. Zu der Plörre noch ein par Zwiebel,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Das habe ich gelesen?Mein Freund :q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

#6#6#6 


die zwiebeln sind für das ABBASchichtfleisch-yonjack;-)


proßt


----------



## zandertex (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

das gabs gestern.....unter anderem.


----------



## zokker (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Die Tischdecke ist ja mal geil.

Warum habt ihr kein Bier getrunken?


----------



## pennfanatic (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Na eine tolle Mischung!
Früher gerne, heute würde ich das nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



zandertex schrieb:


> das gabs gestern.....unter anderem.



gibs zu, ihr ward zu zweit....


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute, am Tag danach, gibt's Elotrans,
schmeckt gruselig, hilft aber


----------



## Matz 01 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ne Flasche UrPils


----------



## harzsalm (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein halbes Glas  frisches Gurkenwasser!


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Ein halbes Glas frisches Gurkenwasser!



Und dazu ein Stückchen Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte.......


----------



## Tobias85 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wenn ich meinen Uni-Kram für heute endlich fertig habe, mach ich mir 'ne Flasche selbst gekelterten Holunderwein auf - Prost!


----------



## Angler2097 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Karlskrone Premium Pilsener :m


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Karlskrone Premium Pilsener :m



Ach frühet war schon schön


----------



## geomas (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee, stark, schwarz, ohne Zucker


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mineralwasser ohne alles


----------



## Angler2097 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mineralwasser mit Holsten Pilsener #h


----------



## sprogoe (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

KKK.....*K*östlich *K*ühles *K*rombacher.


----------



## Maifliege (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Leitungswasser....


----------



## Franky (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee... Der erste seit kurz nach 7 - kam noch zu nix hier....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mineralwasser medium.


----------



## Franky (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Und jetzt ein Mainzer-Landstraße-Hell...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bier auf der Arbeit?#d


----------



## Franky (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Du wirst lachen, wir haben hier für unser Getränk ne Zapfanlage! Kommt Oginol Mainzer-Lanstraße-Hell bei raus.


----------



## Franky (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Und weil heute Montag ist, gleich eins hinterher...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tass Kaff#6


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wasser!r


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Erdinger Schneeweiße

Jedes Jahr falle ich drauf rein, aber nie ist es wirklich geil... dann kaufe ich das nächste mal Einbecker Winterbock (und plane insgeheim dies Jahr rechtzeitig für zwei Kisten Weihnachtsfüchschen Düsseldorf zu entern)


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pfefferminztee


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Pfefferminztee



Besser wie das oben


----------



## sprogoe (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wasser!r



Pennfanatic,
jetzt jibbet endlich zu; Du sitzt im Knast.
säufts Wasser und mampfst Knäckebrot?#d

:mSiggi


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Och im Knast ist die Verpflegung besser


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Und da gibt es kein internetz!


----------



## sprogoe (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Och im Knast ist die Verpflegung besser




Woher weißt Du das?|kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und da gibt es kein internetz!




Da finden sich immer Mittel und Wege.


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das?|kopfkrat



Habe ich gehört.
Und das zahlt der steuerzahler


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Bier


----------



## geomas (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Filterkaffee, schwarz, stark, ohne Zucker oder -Substitute ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein Bier


Flasche sieht geil aus & Etikett liest sich auch gut!


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Instantkaffee mit Kaffeeweisser - das Büro  hat mich wieder.

HAUPTSACHE KOFFEIN


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Boah - das ist pervers und würde hier zu Revolten, Aufständen, Rebellion und alles zusammen führen  Im Zweifel hätte ich meinen Melitta Handfilter im Rucksack, bevor mir Instantbrühe in den Pott kommt :m


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich bin Ergebnisorientiert  wenn ich Zeit für Genuss habe kommt Tee in den Pott, jetzt geht es nur um Augen aufkriegen und nicht dem ersten Menschlein das in mein Büro kommt ins Gesicht zu beissen


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

OMG... Ich kann mir ja mal 'n Spässle machen und 'ne Dose Nescafe Gold hinstellen :q
Um Tee hier genießen zu können, muss erst das Wasser gefiltert werden. Wir sind kurz vor der Grenze, dass Kalkbrocken aus dem Hahn bröseln!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

eine dose bier......zur zeit


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gerade geordert...... Eine Buddel Dalwhinnie 15 Jahre....


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hallo,

weren wir profan: Schwarztee!

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## geomas (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffe, stark und schwarz.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bevor all die verstrahlten Kaffee- & Teetrinker diesen Thread verwässern, die Diskussion mal zurück zu ihrem eigentlichen Zweck:

Herforder Pils ist ja eher eine Sorte, mit der man Biergläser ausspült, um dann richtiges Bier einzufüllen.
Hab gestern aber 2 Fläschchen Herforder-Weihnachtsbier 
https://www.herforder.de/cms/sortiment/weihnacht.html
aus dem Supermarkt mitgenommen.
Sicherlich hauen auch andere Brauereien (in diesem Fall besser gesagt: Industielle Abfüllbetriebe) solche Sorten temporär auf den (Weihnachts-)Markt.
Was haltet ihr davon, was wird empfohlen?


----------



## JottU (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Weihnachtsbier?
Halt ich genau so wenig von wie von sämmtlichen anderen "Aktionsbieren". #d
Die schmecken auch nicht anders als normal.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das geht noch.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 #6


----------



## geomas (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Haha, bin immer noch oder schon wieder bei Kaffee.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, bin immer noch oder schon wieder bei Kaffee.



Pass auf davon gibst eine Schwarze Seele.:q:q:m


----------



## geomas (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Pass auf davon gibst eine Schwarze Seele.:q:q:m



Ha, danke für den Hinweis! 

Hmm, und was macht Pils? Ne blonde Seele???

Gruß aus Rostock, Georg.


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt gerade n Pott Kaffee...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> Hmm, und was macht Pils? Ne blonde Seele???
> 
> Gruß aus Rostock, Georg.



Hat nicht jeder eine blonde Seele.|muahah::q:q#6


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hallo,

ich bin schon wieder beim Schwarztee, aber diesmal sind ein paar Nürnberger Elisenlebkuchen dabei. #6

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Feuerzangenbowle im Kleinformat


----------



## Franky (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

War ich noch schuldig


----------



## jochen68 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Winter ist bei mir Doppelbockzeit #6


----------



## geomas (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bin immer noch beim Kaffee (stark, schwarz), später dann ein Pils.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Winter ist bei mir Doppelbockzeit #6



Der macht richtig dumm im Schädel. :q:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Der macht richtig dumm im Schädel. :q:q:q



Woher weist du das denn.:q:q:m


----------



## jochen68 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Der macht richtig dumm im Schädel. :q:q:q



halbdumm wär ja auch rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## yukonjack (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Woher weist du das denn.:q:q:m



Jahrelange Erfahrung.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zum dritten Advent ein schönes vintage aventinus. Macht peng und schmeckt mhmmmmmmm...
Der Einbecker winterbock ist höchst pornographisch, ebenso das einpökisch bier


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ganz brav NOCH Tee  OHNE......


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum dritten Advent ein schönes vintage aventinus. Macht peng und schmeckt mhmmmmmmm...
> Der Einbecker winterbock ist höchst pornographisch, ebenso das einpökisch bier



Probieren würde ich das ja mal gern, reagiere aber allergisch auf weizenmalz  egal ob hell, dunkel oder Kristall...


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Allergisch allergisch oder "ich stell mich an" allergisch?


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

So richtig allergisch mit Atemnot und Bronchien dicht. Dabei mag ich Weißbier echt gern.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Du armer, ich würd dich jetzt gerne drücken :'-(


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

:q ich tröste mich gleich mit lebenswasser aus dem schottischen Hochland:m


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das zweitgeilste Hacker Pschorr nach dem Oktoberfestmärzen (ohne Weizenmalz Franky  )


----------



## zokker (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

PASS DOCH AUF ... DAS LÄUFT AUS |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

NIEMALS!
Ist ja leer 
.
.
.
Leute, macht dat mal fertig mit die Bilders


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Calvados, nicht regulär gebrannt, irgendwas um 70%, muss man selber auf  Trinkstärke verdünnen (zum Flaschen sparen war das) ..

Alkohol ist aber auch Geschmacksträger - an der Flasche riechen und Du denkst, du sitzt im Eichenfass unterm Apfelbaum..


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

calvados steh ich auch voll drauf, mach mir nur nen langen zahn, ich trink gerade ein dösken schloß export.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

und Foto bringt nix, die füllen das in alte Whiskey- und Cognacflaschen (deswegen auch die ca. 70%, brauchen sie 1/3 Flaschen weniger ;-) )

Aber schmeckt dafür richtig geil...


----------



## harzsalm (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Glas " Harzer Grubenlicht" ( in Eichenfässern gelagert)


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ihringer Silvaner trocken (den Rest, den mir meine Frau "netterweise" noch übrig gelassen hat.


----------



## geomas (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

konventionelles Holsten, sehr kalt


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

7:28 a.m. --> Kaffee


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> 7:28 a.m. --> Kaffee




dito...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Mineralwasser medium.


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee zum Aufwärmen - hab wieder mal 'ne gute halbe Stunde "extra" auf dem Bahnsteig verbracht.......


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Calvados, nicht regulär gebrannt, irgendwas um 70%, ..


Ich erinnere mich _(was bei dem Zeug keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist)_ |uhoh:


----------



## wusel345 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Lecker Cola.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

einen Pfefferminz Tee.:#2:


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee schwarz#6


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Dito - könnt aber was stärkeres gerade vertragen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ich auch...Kaum auszuhalten der ganze Stress sonst...|uhoh:


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Friesentee mit Milch und zucker - umgerührt 

Schmackofatz (der gute Bünting mit Vanilleschote)


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Grünpack mit Vanille??????

Bei mir gibts im Büro Grünpack (aber normal ), zu Hause den hier https://www.teegschwendner.de/tee-shop/bestseller/2122/ostfriesische-blatt-mischung
oder
https://www.teegschwendner.de/tee-shop/bestseller/2179/earl-grey-nr-69


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ja, ich nehme eine Vanilleschote und leg sie in den Tee. Kenne das als Sonntagstee (aber schmeckt auch unter der Woche), dazu M+Z (und Sonntags auch Rumkandies mit Vanille) und schon ist die Welt nicht mehr ganz so am Arsch 

Ich werde zwar das Ostfriesenabitur nicht bestehen,  aber das ändert nichts daran, dass das ein feines Stöffsche ist.
Meine sonstigen Teesorten kaufe ich gerne beim Gschwendner aber Grünpack ist nunmal konkurrenzlos und hält bei mir als alleinigen Teetrinker ne ganze Weile


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wir sind übrigens unter der Rebrik "Fischrezepte" gelandet.
Was hat Trinkkultur mit Essen, gar Fisch zu tun?


Weihnachten rückt näher.:#2:
Ich hab noch nicht eingekauft, möchte mich aber was Besonderes gönnen.
Empfehlungen bitte;
Wein, Bier, Whisky, Schnaps,... 
alles ausser Weinbrand, Tequila, Anti-Alkoholischem,
nur nix Gewöhnliches 08/15.


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ahso - ich hab mich gerade gewundert...  Bin eben auch auf 'n Pott Schwarztee umgeschwenkt.
Was die Mischung von Gschwendner angeht, schmeckt sie mir nochn Ticken besser als die Grünpack. Aber hier im Büro wird noch fleissig von einer Kollegin mitgesüffelt


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bier: Schneiders Aventinus-  ein schwerer, aromatischer Weizenbock mit 8% - also bitte nicht wie meine Frau bei unserem vierten Date drei Flaschen in 90 minuten runter prügeln. Die Konsequenzen sind fatal (sie hat mich geheiratet)

Spalter Weizenbock zu bestellen versüßt auch die Feiertage ungemein!

Schnaps: Parliament Wodka - richtig (!) feines Stöffchen für einen richtig (!!) humanen Preis. Kannst auch das doppelte ausgeben ohne das es deutlich besser wird


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ahso - ich hab mich gerade gewundert...  Bin eben auch auf 'n Pott Schwarztee umgeschwenkt.
> *Was die Mischung von Gschwendner angeht, schmeckt sie mir nochn Ticken besser als die Grünpack*. Aber hier im Büro wird noch fleissig von einer Kollegin mitgesüffelt



KETZER!!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Weihnachten rückt näher.:#2:
> Ich hab noch nicht eingekauft, möchte mich aber was Besonderes gönnen.nur nix Gewöhnliches 08/15.



Was richtig Besonderes? Einen Edelbrand?
Dann schau mal beim Keller, der ist vor ein paar Jahren unter die Schnapsbrenner gegangen. 
Seinen Stoff findest du hier!


----------



## Justsu (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Was richtig Besonderes? Einen Edelbrand?
> Dann schau mal beim Keller, der ist vor ein paar Jahren unter die Schnapsbrenner gegangen.
> Seinen Stoff findest du hier!



Wirklich uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!!!#6#6#6

Leider, leider, leider hört der gute Mann Ende nächsten Jahres schon wieder auf mit der Brennerei!:c


----------



## PAFischer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Weihnachten rückt näher.:#2:
> Ich hab noch nicht eingekauft, möchte mich aber was Besonderes gönnen.
> Empfehlungen bitte;
> Wein, Bier, Whisky, Schnaps,...
> ...



Bier: 13 Guns und Maple Moon ( in Ahornfässern gelagert )

Weißbier: Andorfer Bock, bei uns eine kleine lokale Brauerei mit einem der besten Weißbiere die ich probieren durfte.

Whisky: Wenn man's rauchig mag, dann Caol Isla in Fassstärke. Ansonsten ist auch der Slyrs in der Pedro Ximenez Edition sehr lecker.
oder etwas rarer: aus der kleinsten Distille Schottlands, Whisky von Edradour


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ich wart ja drauf, um welche Uhrzeit der erste den ersten (getrunkenen, nicht gekauften ;-)) Schnappes zugibt heute ;-)))


----------



## PAFischer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Was mir auch gerade noch einfällt und ich sehr empfehlen kann. 

Williams Chase Distillery. Wunderbare Brände, Gins, Sloegins, Vodka ....  :m


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> KETZER!!! :q:q:q:q



Steh ich zu! :q

Empfehlungen des Hauses...
Whisky: MacAllen 12 Jahre, Dalwhinnie 15 Jahre
Beide sehr trinkbar (wenn man nicht unbedingt auf Torf, Wattwurm und Schaf******** steht )

Obst:
Nusbaumer Vielle Prun
Samtig, nicht scharf - sehr geiles Pflaumenaroma und noch bezahlbar!!!

Hopfenkaltschale:
Schlappeseppel "Winterbock" - für einen Bock sehr süffig, knülzt einen nicht sofort um (6,8 % Vol, 16,5 % Stammwürze) und lässt auch 3 Fläschchen am Abend zu, ohne dass man am nächsten Morgen an "Lederallergie" leidet...

Herforder Weihnachtsbier:
Noch kein Bock, aber nah dran - bevor ich mir so'n Einbecker Schädelbrecher antu, bleib ich bei einem erstaunlich gut trinkbaren aber kräftigen Bier!

Zum Mixen, wenn es mal kein Eisbrecher, Pharisäer oder Irish Coffee sein brauch:
Kahlua Kaffeelikör - davon gut 4 cl auf einen Becher Kaffee (0,25 l) mit knapp 0,2 l Kaffee gefüllt... Orrnlichen Schlach Sahne druff, ggf. 1 - 2 TL Rohrzucker einrühren.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich wart ja drauf, um welche Uhrzeit der erste den ersten (getrunkenen, nicht gekauften ;-)) Schnappes zugibt heute ;-)))


Ähem, ... |rotwerden
ich war aber schon gut 30min daheim nach der Arbeit!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bier: Schneiders Aventinus-  ein schwerer, aromatischer Weizenbock mit 8% - also bitte nicht wie meine Frau bei unserem vierten Date drei Flaschen in 90 minuten runter prügeln. Die Konsequenzen sind fatal (sie hat mich geheiratet)
> 
> Spalter Weizenbock zu bestellen versüßt auch die Feiertage ungemein!
> 
> Schnaps: Parliament Wodka - richtig (!) feines Stöffchen für einen richtig (!!) humanen Preis. Kannst auch das doppelte ausgeben ohne das es deutlich besser wird



Ach du Ärmster.:q:q:m


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

War aber was ganz Sanftes! |znaika:
(saulecker!)|engel:


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Das hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=263641&stc=1&d=1513624803


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was mache ich denn jetzt links oder rechts 

Rechts kenne ich sehr gut...ist auch [emoji4] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ersma n richtiges Glas nehm‘! 

Aus son Pott kannste Jim Beam auf Eis süffeln aber doch kein Single Malt... #d#d


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann schick mal ein Set...[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Typ Senfglas oder Nutella....[emoji38]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://goo.gl/images/Yd6wZS
Sowas hat wenigstens Stil :m
Ansonsten 
https://www.barstuff.de/sz-bar-spec...MIuv32ureU2AIVtBXTCh33yAkiEAQYASABEgJRV_D_BwE
Oder https://www.weisshaus-shop.de/detai...MIuv32ureU2AIVtBXTCh33yAkiEAQYBSABEgIdevD_BwE
:m


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich gelobe Besserung und...

Vielen Dank 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Schott sehen praktikabel aus [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wieso glas

:m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIGPO90xYG4


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist der Junge Mann dann verstorben...oder hat CC die Flasche versiegelt [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn jetzt links oder rechts
> 
> Rechts kenne ich sehr gut...ist auch [...]



Ich würd den linken nehmen - den schottischsten unter den Iren 
Für mich hat der einfach mehr Charakter als der Cardhu.
#h


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

...gerade ein ganz simples Maisel's Weisse,...


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Camba "Hop Gun".
Endlich mal wieder ein richtig gutes Bier aus Bayern und nicht son Weizen-Weißbier-Quatsch :g


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schlappeseppl, helles Hefe #6


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Die Schott sehen praktikabel aus [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sodele... Falls noch nicht zu spät - hab gerade noch mal meinen Nachbarn im Zug gelöchert und hoffentlich (na klar! ) die "richtigen" gefunden...  (Ich vertraue ihm mal, seine Whiskysammlung ist schon enorm!!!)

Er hat zwei "Lieblingsgläser".
https://www.amazon.de/St%C3%B6lzle-Lausitz-Whiskygl%C3%A4ser-sp%C3%BClmaschinentauglicher-hochwertige/dp/B002NKODVC/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_201_tr_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H62AAJ5GE15WGRKF2XXX
Der absolute "Klassiker", wie er meinte. Besonders "neue" Whiskys werden darin "getestet".

https://www.amazon.de/Stölzle-Lausitz-spülmaschinenfeste-Whiskygläser-Kristallglas/dp/B01L7DTAUO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1513665476&sr=8-6
Für Whisky und andere Brände - auch noch mal zum "Gegentesten"... (Was immer das heisst )

Preislich absolut okay

Wenns etwas ausgefallener sein darf:
https://www.amazon.de/Glencairn-Glass-Kristall-Whisky-Tasting/dp/B016YJ0SA2/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513667368

Viel Spaß! (und unbekannterweise schönen Gruß! )


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Danke fürs Verschieben - ich wollte das nicht hier "zerreissen"! :m So passts besser!


----------



## elranchero (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Vielen Dank für die Mühe Franky...

...und ebenfalls Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ich geniesse gerade den "save water drink riesling" Riesling trocken , 2015er aus dem Rheingau vom VDP Weingut Allendorf


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pernod mit Wasser, 1 Eiswürfel. Schließlich bin ich erkältet.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Pernod mit Wasser, 1 Eiswürfel. Schließlich bin ich erkältet.



Bei Erkältung würde ich das Wasser weglassen. :m

#h


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gestern mal ein Andechser Schwarzbier Doppelbock genossen.
Schmeckt garnicht mal soooo schlecht.|bla:

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bei Erkältung würde ich das Wasser weglassen. :m
> 
> #h



Und den pernod


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und den pernod



Pernod nicht weglassen, ist Medizin. |bla:

Falls Pernod nicht hilft, evtl. auf die " Grüne Fee" umsteigen. #6

#h


----------



## Franky (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Gestern ein IPA von der Insel Rügen ("Insel Brauerei") - und selten hat mir ein "Craft Beer" so wenig geschmeckt, wie dieses... Man möge mir verzeihen, aber das ging schon fast in Richtung "muffig". Keinerlei Zitrusnote, nicht "hopfig"...
Jetzt erstmal ein Tass Kaff!


----------



## elranchero (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Espresso [emoji106][emoji634]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee schwarz


----------



## zotel (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zu wenig scheiß Weihnachten

Petri


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

mit nachbar noch ein- zwei  CC


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

einen schönen Armagnac - aus ner Whiskeyflasche...


----------



## geomas (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bin immer noch beim schwarzen Kaffee, etwas später wird dann zu Pils (konventionelles Holsten) geswitcht ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> einen schönen Armagnac - aus ner Whiskeyflasche...



proßt.

eine schöne idee

für nex whisky  in the jar

1962 Armaganc


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

das hing mit der Steuer in F zusammen, hab ich gehört


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

???

hab ein whisky zu-wenig......komme nicht meer mit.

vorsteuer


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ich nehm an, dunkel gebrannt....


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

mit cola;-))

bin doch euer  kulturbaunase


----------



## geomas (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cola? 

Auf Banause reimt sich Brause, fällt mir gerade auf ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

gelbe brause  mit korn............;-))

macht abba doof


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Brandy Ginger Ale mit Paps und auf dem Herd köchelt der Racletteresteeintopf


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

grüße an paps.
vielleicht kennt er noch stiefel trinken.

ihr macht euch das schön#h


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nobbi in meiner Jugend auf dem Land im Sportverein gehörte es zum guten Ton mit anderen flaumbärtigen Lumpen Stiefel um die Wette zu pumpen  er grüßt irritiert und erfreut zugleich zurück


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Immer noch zu wenig,ist abba gleich vorbei......  #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

vorbei ist noch lange nicht-------------mußt erst sagen wie alt du bist.

;-))

stiefel- trinken meinte ich ja   außßen cowboystiefel


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> vorbei ist noch lange nicht-------------mußt erst sagen wie alt du bist.
> 
> ;-))
> 
> stiefel- trinken meinte ich ja   außßen cowboystiefel



Nobbi Baujahr vor 1950....
Früher gab es Stiefeltrinken nur aus Gummistiefeln Größe 48 ....#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

gummi

ich hatte leder von paul- hundertmark.


;-))))))))))

eine schöne weihnacht Phirania


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> gummi
> 
> ...



Ditto zurück ..
Ist ja bald überstanden.
Die Buddle ist auch gleich leer #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

wir hatten ein schön.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nobbi in meiner Jugend auf dem Land im Sportverein gehörte es zum guten Ton mit anderen flaumbärtigen Lumpen Stiefel um die Wette zu pumpen  er grüßt irritiert und erfreut zugleich zurück


grins - jo, und dann Kumpel mit Schubkarre nach Hause schieben...

Heute wär ich bei solchen Versuchen tot........

Lieber geniessen statt saufen..


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Es gibt für alles eine Zeit. Und manchmal schlägt genuss in suff um. Verdammte russische Prägung 
Zum Thema:
Eine  Tasse FTGFOP1 Darjeeling. Schönes Geschenk ^^


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Dithmarscher Urtyp

dazu und zwischen -durch.
brötchen mit krabbensalat-------eisberg liegt darunter und mal eine scheibe lachs mit meerettich.


----------



## Welpi (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Chateauneuf du Pape 2016


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Dithmarscher Urtyp
> 
> dazu und zwischen -durch.
> brötchen mit krabbensalat-------eisberg liegt darunter und mal eine scheibe lachs mit meerettich.



Brötchen würde ich auch essen.
Ich bleibe aber sonst beim wasser


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wer Alkohol Trinkt muß auch mal was essen

Alkohole sind organische chemische Verbindungen, die eine oder mehrere an aliphatische Kohlenstoffatome gebundene Hydroxygruppen besitzen.

im wasser *Bu****en* die fische  ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Verträge das aber nicht mehr.. den Alkohol meine ich


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

das wird schon wieder.........bist noch jung


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Der krabbensalat ist selbst gemacht?


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Der krabbensalat ist selbst gemacht?



alles selber von aldi

krabbensalat und die exrta nordsee krabben zusammen gemacht.

aufback-brötchen butter und der eisberg  aldigutensachen.

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Und der Lachs aus der slben quelle?  

Nur das Bier haben die nicht, oder?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aldi süd hat seit längerem auch Marke Biere.
Krombacher, augustiener und bitburger... glaube ich. Und frühkölsch.
Aber alles nur in Dosen.

Und natürlich mein Mineralwasser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ja auch der lachs......der schameckt mir

und heute noch vom nachbarn     ein guck:m


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Lachs hat der einige, Aldi meine ich, mindesten drei Sorten. Steht jedenfalls Süd der packung, schmeckt auch mit Wasser


----------



## dieangeln (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein glass Nero d'avola.


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute mal was einfaches. Vina Sol von Miguel Torres,... unser "für zwischendurch und Schorle-Wein"


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Heute mal was einfaches. Vina Sol von Miguel Torres,... unser "für zwischendurch und Schorle-Wein"



Ein Weißwein?


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ja, ein relativ leichter Weißer. Rebsorte ist Parellada.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Danke


----------



## geomas (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

kühles Holsten

Trivia für Pils-trinkende Angler: Holsten wurde neben der legendären Banjo-Elritze musikalisch abgefeiert - hier: https://youtu.be/q_T-HxVUGIQ ;-))


----------



## Franky (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Eine "Alte Quetsch" vom Birkenhof... Sehr leckeres Stöffchen... Man darf sich öfter mal "versehen"


----------



## bombe20 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ein lübzer pils. weihnachtsüberbleibsel.


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cremant de Loire. Für Schampes hats nicht gereicht.


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Earl Grey, heiss.... :q
Neben Ostfriesenmischung der andere Schwarztee, der mir wirklich schmeckt...


----------



## jochen68 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

... der Tag war lang und anstrengend, jetzt zum Entspannen noch AB und einen Spätburgunder Rose mit Käsestulle |rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

hab noch ein Astra auf.
muß die woche nicht arbeiten.

war das ein silberberg .......Tilsiter Nr. 8 "scharf"


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

geschmolzenes Landliebe Joghurteis


----------



## elranchero (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tussi like...aber muss mal sein....[emoji56]






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kein Bier vor 4...





Trinkt ihr Nix...?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee schwarz


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Geht jeden Momang los... Muss nur zum Kühlschrank latschen und das "Zubr" rausholen. Bin mal gespannt... Hat sich heute in meinen Einkaufswagen verirrt... :q


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Verirrt war übrigens das richtige Wort... Ist nicht mein Fall... Pott Kaffee tut gerade echt gut!


----------



## Skyflash (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Captain Morgen mit Cola


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

jetzt geht mir erst die lampe an;-))  bei "Zubr"

Bier

ich Dithmarscher-URTYP


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> jetzt geht mir erst die lampe an;-))  bei "Zubr"
> 
> Bier
> 
> ich Dithmarscher-URTYP



Nee, damit sollte man sich nicht unbedingt die Lampe anmachen  Hat einen sehr eigenwilligen Beigeschmack finde ich. Und es macht Kopfdrücken - dabei hatte ich nur eins! Kein gutes Zeichen...


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Espresso


----------



## Minimax (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Earl Grey, lau.


----------



## phirania (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Qeurbeet alles muss durch.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



phirania schrieb:


> Qeurbeet alles muss durch.



Na denn mal Prost und viel Durst.:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ahoj- Brause Orange


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ahoj- Brause Orange



Was ist mit dir los?|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ahoi brause?
Gibt es die noch?


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ahoi brause?
> Gibt es die noch?



Ich weiß nicht?ABBA wenn Norbi sie Trinkt.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

frisch gepressten orangensaft mit ein spritzer zitrone


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nobbi ist sehr vorbildlich gesund.
Bünting Grünpack mit M&Z


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hab gerade mit Kaffee meine Blutdruck Tabletten runter gespült.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

ihr beide seit sehr vorbildlich!

iner stube wartet noch der freixenet dazu ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

..............hatte von heut morgen noch halbes glas o-saft......
da hau ich mir doch noch büschen pitu rein und der name

brazilian nights


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kein ditmarcher mehr da?


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kein ditmarcher mehr da?



Norbi ist umgestiegen.:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Norbi ist umgestiegen.:q:q:q



gleis14 --zum heiabettchen;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Du meinst nobbi........


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du meinst nobbi........



Ja richtig. Nobbi


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Pott Kaffee schwarz


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ein Glas "Mainzer Landstraße Hell"... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ahoi brause?
> Gibt es die noch?



hab ich doch noch ein bild


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

War die nicht früher in tüten?


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> War die nicht früher in tüten?



Ich glaube ja.#6


----------



## Joe Karacho (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Schneider TAP6 und danach den letzten Rest Cadenhead's Campbeltown Blended Malt, abgefüllt in der Kölner Niederlassung kurz vor Weihnachten...#6


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Warmen Holundersaft.


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Warmen Holundersaft.



Musst du mit Rum taufen. :m

#h


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Okay.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Okay.



...und, Lecker? #6

#h


----------



## Seifert (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

'n nettes Glaeschen " Kriminalwasser" mit Perlkes drin......
Morgen gibbet aber 'n schönet  Pilsken,woll.


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zur Zeit viel zu wenig....


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aus gegebenem Anlass was starkes.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass was starkes.



Aber nicht so viel davon.:q


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Absynth....


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Baldrian?............


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Na zumindest kann man auf einem Bein nicht stehen. 

Rum ist die Medizin heut Abend.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass was starkes.


Dito! |wavey:


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Trinken wir auf die gute alte Zeit und auf das, was kommen mag. 

Prost.


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Onkelz hört wa ^^ ...


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ne, ich keine onkelz.


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ähnlicher text halt,hät ja sein können


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jetzt weiß ich auch was du meinst.
Stimmt. 


So zweites Bein


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XgwIJo-yuA


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Trinken wir auf die gute alte Zeit und auf das, was kommen mag.
> 
> Prost.



 Auf die gute alte Zeit.#6


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Weil ich gerade ein paar Rumänien Videos schaue.....so als Einstimmung auf den Urlaub (ich freue mich schon wieder wie bolle)

Gibt es ganz klassisch......Tsuika. 
Natürlich selbst gebrannt von den Eltern eines Bekannten. 
Böses Zeug...hilft gegen alles. Eignet sich auch, um den Rost anzubrennen :q


----------



## geomas (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

1 Pott Brühe


----------



## Matze 28 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Kaffee :-D


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tass Kaff #6


----------



## Moringotho (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

sers,

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
oder wie das alte sprichwort schon sagt, "Morgenstund hat Kaffee im Mund!".

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Darjeeling First Flush FTGFOP1

Jetzt ist er alle. Ich traurig


----------



## Franky (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Viel hat sich augenscheinlich ja nicht verändert... Bleib auch erstmal beim Pott Kaffee...


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Franky schrieb:


> Viel hat sich augenscheinlich ja nicht verändert... Bleib auch erstmal beim Pott Kaffee...



Ich auch beim Pott Kaffee.Schön das du wieder dabei bist.:vik:


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

LLLLLühwein , schon die 10te Tasse heute


----------



## Franky (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> LLLLLühwein , schon die 10te Tasse heute



Dann sind das entweder extrem verwässerte oder ihr habt den Kinderpunsch erwischt :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Esspressotassen


----------



## Nuesse (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

3 Gläser Prosecco ,bin schwer angetüddert !Vielleicht bin ich doch ne Frau  |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Franky schrieb:


> Viel hat sich augenscheinlich ja nicht verändert... Bleib auch erstmal beim Pott Kaffee...


Moin Digga.
Schön was von dir zu hören.
Irgendwann müssen wir mal real was trinken.
Aber keinen Kaffee |rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

für den Fall, das Tibulski tatsächlich nochmal auftaucht hab ganz dekadent einen schönen Rießling bereitgestellt und ne Pulle Zybarthenschnaps besorgt


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Nach dem Essen :k ...


----------



## Hänger06 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

3erdes Glass Rose Wein mit14% Umdrehung...was ist die Welt doch Schönnnnnnnnnnnnn#t


----------



## Fetter Angler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Heute mal Bölkstoff.


----------



## bombe20 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

lübzer grapefruit. ich halte eigentlich nichts von mixgetränken, aber das schmeckt mir richtig gut.


----------



## daci7 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Hopfenstopfer - Incredible Pale Ale
Bei dem Namen musste ich einfach 2-3 Flaschen mit nach Hause nehmen.
... achja - schmeckt gut!


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Immer noch LLLLLühwein aber diesmal mit Schuss , verdammt es ist erst Mittwoch was soll das


----------



## yukonjack (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Franky schrieb:


> Viel hat sich augenscheinlich ja nicht verändert... Bleib auch erstmal beim Pott Kaffee...



Wir lesen uns im Werder Trööt. Schön das du wieder dabei bist. Darauf einen Mümmelmann.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



Nuesse schrieb:


> 3 Gläser Prosecco ,bin schwer angetüddert !Vielleicht bin ich doch ne Frau  |supergri



|muahah::q:q:m#6


----------



## geomas (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bin immer noch bei Kaffee.


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin immer noch bei Kaffee.



um die Zeit? was hast Du heute noch vor oder hinter Dir#h
 Karo wir des ja wohl nicht sein


----------



## geomas (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> um die Zeit? was hast Du heute noch vor oder hinter Dir#h
> Karo wir des ja wohl nicht sein



Nö, ganz normaler schwarzer Bohnenkaffee. Hab mich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Berliner Pilsner 
Feinherb & Spritzig   

...was sonst ...  #g

Lieben Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

choco Cappuccino


----------



## Franky (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aha... Soso... Hmmmm.... :q


----------



## tozi (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Störtebeker Bernstein-Weizen.... Einstimmen auf den Rügen-Ostern-Angelurlaub.....
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## daci7 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Prost Leute! Allen einen guten Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Es muss Jahrzehnte her sein, dass ich so'ne Literdose Faxe am Hals hatte. Dann schau ich mal, ob das 10%ige meine Erinnerungen auffrischt...|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Wikingerwasser?


----------



## pennfanatic (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> choco Cappuccino



Der capucchino ist aber nicht pur ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Augustiner


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Der capucchino ist aber nicht pur ?



Nein mit Amaretto.:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Zu süss für mich


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aber nicht für den süßen Nobbi.:m


----------



## ralle (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Ne Flasche Prosecco mit meiner Holden.


----------



## elranchero (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

krombacher...also Prolo

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## toddy (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

FAXE ist schon was schönes aber die Standartvariante mit 5 Vol. schmeckt mir besser!  #h#h


----------



## Jose (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Tequila, Champs

[youtube1]nxCLK74bxyY[/youtube1]



AB schönsaufen klappt trotzdem nicht


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

2015er Silvaner, Ihringer Winklerberg, Weingut Stigler


----------



## kati48268 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



toddy schrieb:


> FAXE ist schon was schönes aber die Standartvariante mit 5 Vol. schmeckt mir besser!


Aber dann is'es doch nur Standart-Billigplörre oder?
Das geht, das Zeugs. Etwas süß, aber das war ja von vornherein klar, die %te schmeckt man nicht raus, da kommt jedes Andechs besser.
Mag generell eher lieber richtig dunkles Bier.


----------



## Jose (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Mag generell eher lieber richtig dunkles Bier.




DANN ZIEH DOCH NACH DDF :m


----------



## kati48268 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Du trink mal was auf deine 15.000, die du mit diesem Posting voll gemacht hast. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Bier :m


----------



## Hering 58 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Braucht man viele Dosen zum Überleben?:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Jo----auf ein Bein kann man ja nicht stehen ;-)))


----------



## bombe20 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

alle guten dinge sind drei und vier gewinnt. *prost*


----------



## reticulatus (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Meist trinke ich nur Wasser oder Kaffee!


Zwischendurch auch mal eine Cola oder einen Spezi!


Je nach Jahreszeit auch mal einen Tee, Punsch oder ähnliches!



Alkohol jeder Art trinke ich eigentlich nur sehr selten in Gesellschaft, zu Hause habe ich gar kein Bier oder dergleichen mehr, da es mir alleine nicht schmeckt, Gesellschaftstrinker halt.


----------



## Shura (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Cuba Libre mit Eiswürfeln, Strohhalm usw.


----------



## ralle (3. September 2018)

*AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*

Aberfeldy Highland Single Malt Whisky 12 Jahre

ohne Bild -- meine Frau wird sonst munter


----------



## Kauli11 (13. November 2018)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts....


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2018)

Bleib auch erstmal beim Pott Kaffee...


----------



## Michael.S (13. November 2018)

Hatte mir grade vom Aldi eine Flasche Hugo Christmas mitgebracht , da ich das wegen der bunten Flasche für Glühwein hielt wollte ich es grade im Kessel herhitzen bis ich merkte das schäumt das ist gar kein Glühwein sondern Schaumwein , aber recht lecker , kalt natürlich


----------



## porbeagle (14. November 2018)

Heute 4 Hechtbisse auf Gummi versemmelt deshalb jetzt 

Riesling Schorle 

bis ich vergesse wie ich heiß.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. November 2018)

porbeagle schrieb:


> bis ich vergesse wie ich heiß.


Riesling Schorle? Dann mußt du ja Unmengen trinken.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2018)

Dann mal Prost, Schaumwein.


----------



## ralle (14. November 2018)

Kamillentee !!


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Kamillentee !!


Brrrr..... 

Ich gönne mir gerade einen kleinen Don Papa.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. November 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Kamillentee !!



Iiiiiiigittttttt ergibt nicht viel schlimmeres als Kamillentee, da würde ich mich spontan krank fühlen.


----------



## ralle (14. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Iiiiiiigittttttt ergibt nicht viel schlimmeres als Kamillentee, da würde ich mich spontan krank fühlen.


Nur die harten kommen .................


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Nur die harten kommen


Gib es doch zu. Unverdünnt trinkst Du den doch bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. November 2018)

Ingwer Tee in Bürokompatibler Ausführung


----------



## Piere (16. November 2018)

<Hefeweissbier


----------



## porbeagle (19. November 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Riesling Schorle? Dann mußt du ja Unmengen trinken.



So war der Plan und so ist es gelaufen  

Als Pälzer ergibt 1 Flasche Wein immer 2 Schöllchen , das lässt sich gut rechnen und wenn du zb. Abends nachm
Festl oder Essen als Fahrer ausgesucht wurdest weißt du, die ungrade Anzahl ist deine Maßeinheit.

Fahrer trinkt 3.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2018)

Eine


----------



## reticulatus (19. November 2018)

Aktuell eine Tasse Kaffee und natürlich wie immer Mineralwasser.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2018)

Ich trinke gerade ein.


----------



## phirania (21. November 2018)

Wasser...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. November 2018)

Kaffee


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2018)

Jo. Ich auch n Käffchen


----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2018)

Tasse Kaffee


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Dezember 2018)

Brazilian Nights


----------



## ralle (9. Dezember 2018)

Das wollt Ihr nicht wirklich wissen !?


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Dezember 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Das wollt Ihr nicht wirklich wissen !?


doch))))

ich muss ja morgen nicht los.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2018)

Pott Kaffee...


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Dezember 2018)

Tagsüber Kaffee, Kaffee und Kaffee. Abends alkfreies Hefeweizen. Entweder von Störtebeker oder Erdinger. Aus verschiedenen Gründen habe ich meinen Alkoholkonsum stark reduziert und lasse schweren Herzens meistens das Glas Rotwein, das leckere Bier oder den Whiskey weg ...


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. Dezember 2018)

Schönen Tempranillo mit selbstgeräuchertem Lachs


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2018)

Der Lachs ist gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Mexikaner






der macht ganz schön warm---unter der mütze))


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2018)

Lecker Piratengold...


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich Trinke gerade ein Glas...


----------



## ralle (12. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich Trinke gerade ein Glas...



und das mitten in der Woche   -- Prost !!


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich Trinke gerade ein Glas...



Im Lotto gewonnen...?


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Im Lotto gewonnen...?


Nein brauchst keine Angst haben,das ist nur heute so.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

ein




abba die zweite kommt gleich


----------



## zotel (20. Dezember 2018)

Nichts


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2018)

Heute wie so oft unser Baustellenbier: Löwenbräu Oktoberfestbier - für keine zehn Euro je Kasten eine sehr lohnenswerte Investition in die Motivation der Helfer


----------



## kneew (21. Dezember 2018)

ich trinke gerade in diesem Moment einen schönen Becher 'green smoothie' (Blattspinat, Grünkohl, Banane, 1/2 Avocado, Stk Ingwer + 1/2 TL Kurkuma) alles mit Wasser aufgefüllt, und ab durch den Mixer mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh  Wir haben Winter da braucht der Körper was 'Gutes' Prost.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2018)

KAFFEE....weil gute Tage nie mit Grünkohlsaft beginnen


----------



## rolfmoeller (21. Dezember 2018)

Kaffee, Kaffee, Kaffee, ..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,..., ..., ..., ..., ...,


----------



## trawar (21. Dezember 2018)

Lecker...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ein kühles geiles Bier, das zischt...
Schon mal auf Fußball etwas einstimmen...


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2018)

Espresso Flat White


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2018)

Becher Kaffee.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich spalte gerade die vielen Fette des Mittagessens mit einem Whiskey auf..... Ich bemühe mich zumindest 

Klar - einer reicht nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2018)

cappu mit caramel


----------



## alexpp (26. Dezember 2018)

@Dorschbremse 
Etwas mehr Info zum Whiskey wäre nicht schlecht gewesen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2018)

so und jetzt Glühwein....


----------



## ralle (26. Dezember 2018)

Ein Gläschen Jameson !


----------



## alexpp (26. Dezember 2018)

Da die Mitarbeiter des Forums sich Whiskey genehmigen, mache ich mit einer schottischen Sherrybombe mit. Glen Garioch 15 Sherry Cask.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2018)

War nix weltbewegendes, weil Verschnitt.... 

Tullamore Dew


----------



## alexpp (26. Dezember 2018)

Die meisten Whiskys kommen nicht aus einem Fass und sind mit Wasser auf Trinkstärke verdünnt. Dazu auch noch oft gefärbt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2018)

Der TD ist ein sogenannter Blend aus drei verschiedenen Sorten...


----------



## alexpp (26. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt, das habe ich vergessen.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich halte mich bei Schwiegermutter mit Morgan Cola über Wasser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2018)

jetzt Bier


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2018)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich halte mich bei Schwiegermutter mit Morgan Cola über Wasser



Nicht vergessen rechtzeitig aufzuhören - ab einer gewissen Anzahl werden selbst Schwiegermütter hübsch


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen rechtzeitig aufzuhören - ab einer gewissen Anzahl werden selbst Schwiegermütter hübsch


Hauptsache Loch und puls ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2018)

Autsch.....


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2018)

Mmmmhhhh lecker.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2018)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Mmmmhhhh lecker.


stimmt die mon cheri


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2018)

Das andere auch. Ehrlich.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2018)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Das andere auch. Ehrlich.


Bestimmt.
Gibt auch sehr gute Brände in Mittelfranken. Haselnuss oder Hochmoorgeist... <3


----------



## phirania (27. Dezember 2018)

Lecker...


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ab heute drei Tage nichts mehr.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Dezember 2018)

Och- jetzt nicht kneifen! 
Man ist doch grad so fein in Übung


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2019)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2019)

Indianer Milch

üü16
2liter  milch 
1literJim beam
500 ml Ahornsirup

das alles heiß machen ----------nicht kochen

üü50
für die harten
lass ein Liter Milch wech.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Januar 2019)

Pfanner - Der Grüne 
Beschde.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Indianer Milch
> 
> üü16
> 2liter  milch
> ...


Ich lass die Milch wech.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich lass die Milch wech.


du bist ja auch schon ü60-------------manno backt mir die Schnauze 
glaub vom Ahornsirup

muss den Außenborder noch mal Spülen


)))))


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

Oha ja das gute Dithmarscher


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2019)

Ein Glas Cola.


----------



## ralle (12. Januar 2019)

Botucal Reserva Exclusiva Rum


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Januar 2019)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## geomas (14. Januar 2019)

^ bin auch noch beim Kaffee. Später dann ne simple Gemüsebrühe und vielleicht ein Pils.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Januar 2019)

Wieder ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## phirania (18. Januar 2019)

Null Alk mehr...
Nur noch Wasser.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Ein Glas Selter.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Januar 2019)

Ein Glas Cola.Pur.


----------



## Xianeli (19. Januar 2019)

Vodka mit O-Saft


----------



## Piere (20. Januar 2019)

Hefeweissbier


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

Heute Jahreshauptversammlung- ersma ein paar pilsken


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. Januar 2019)

ersmal eine  schönen Fencheltee,...


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ersmal eine  schönen Fencheltee,...


Ich auch ... bin noch am überlegen morgen zum Arzt zu gehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Januar 2019)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. Januar 2019)

und jetzt ein Bayreuther Helles


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich trinke gerade ein.


Ich gönn mir mal eins.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Januar 2019)

ganz entspannt ein Fläschchen Santa Christina Rosso,Jahrgang 2015, Marchesi Antinori


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich gönn mir mal eins.


Magst du kein Bier?


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Magst du kein Bier?


Ich ja,du nicht?


----------



## Xianeli (22. Januar 2019)

Pepsi light 



Pur


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2019)

Schon wieder ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2019)

Am Sonntag in der Kirche Messwein


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2019)

Ein Glas Messwein,auf phirania .


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. Januar 2019)

Hasen Helles


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2019)

Ein Kaffee.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

Einen Fencheltee.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Wasser immer noch


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wasser immer noch


Bist du noch Krank?


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Ne mach jetzt 3 Monate Alkohol Pause..
Körper Entgiften und abnehmen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2019)

Immer noch Wasser...


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Februar 2019)

Schwarzer Tee mit einem kleinen Schuß Milch.


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2019)

Ganz gmiatlichs Dosawoiza


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2019)

Espresso


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (3. Februar 2019)

owei! leben alle voll gesund hier, was?


----------



## geomas (3. Februar 2019)

ne Tasse Gemüsebrühe


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Februar 2019)

Tasse Hühnerbrühe.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Februar 2019)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> owei! leben alle voll gesund hier, was?


Aber nur bei der Kälte.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (3. Februar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Aber nur bei der Kälte.


ok. dann bin ich einigermaßen beruhigt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2019)

selbst angesetzter Kräuterschnaps.
Im letzten Istrienurlaub sammelte ich alle möglichen Kräuter, 
Salbei, Currykraut, Rosmarin, wilder Fenchel, Kamille und noch mehr. 
ein paar Zitronenzesten, 
mit einem guten Apfelschnaps angesetzt und mit Leuterzucker abgeschmeckt.

Ich kann nur sagen, er ist mir absolut gelungen
köstlich


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Februar 2019)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> selbst angesetzter Kräuterschnaps.



würdest du auch Rezepte von Kräuterschnäpsen weitergeben?


----------



## zandertex (9. Februar 2019)

Früh.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Februar 2019)

cypi


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> würdest du auch Rezepte von Kräuterschnäpsen weitergeben?



je eine Hand voll Salbeiblätter und Currykraut, 2 Zweige Rosmarin grob zerhackt, 2 Zweige wilder Fenchel (hier nur die Nadeln abstreifen),
3 gehäufte EL Kamilleblüten, 4 gehäufte EL Thymianblätter, 6-10 angedrückte Wacholderbeeren und 2 Gewürznelken
mit einem Liter Apfelbrand (42 vol. ) ansetzen.
4 - 6 Wochen an einem dunklen Ort ziehen lassen, nun sollte er eine goldbraune Farbe haben. 
Nun absieben .
er ist jetzt sehr bitter , weshalb er noch gesüßt wird. Hierbei bevorzuge ich Leuterzucker, weil ich die Süße so dosieren kann bis es mir selbst am besten schmeckt.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> würdest du auch Rezepte von Kräuterschnäpsen weitergeben?


Moin Kauli,
eventuell hätte ich da was interessantes. Hatte letztens mal Ingwer für ein Rezept gebraucht und einiges übrig. Da er ja sehr gesund ist, 
versuchte ich ihn pur zu essen, aber die Schärfe war nix für meine alten Geschmacksnerven, also habe ich ihn dünn geschält, 
in schmale Streifen geschnitten und in eine leere Schnapsflasche gefüllt. Darauf 2 Eßl. braunen Rohrzucker und mit 38% igem Doppelkorn aufgefüllt. 
Das ganze an einem warmen Ort für 3-4 Wochen ziehen lassen, zwischendurch immer mal geschüttelt, Ich muß sagen, sehr lecker und sehr "gesund". 
Wenn die Pulle leer ist, versuche ich mal den schnapsgetränkten Ingwer zu essen, vielleicht rutscht er dann besser runter.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Februar 2019)

Rum mit Tee!


----------



## alexpp (10. Februar 2019)

Schottische Sherrybombe, Edradour Fairy Flag 15 Jahre.


----------



## banzinator (10. Februar 2019)

Fairy Flag mega geil!
Kostet leider auch nen bisschen.


----------



## alexpp (10. Februar 2019)

Ich mag besonders die im Sherryfass gereiften Whiskys. Fairy Flag ist zwar nicht durchgehend in Sherryfässern gereift, ist aber trotzdem ziemlich sherrylastig.


----------



## phirania (10. Februar 2019)

Wasser


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2019)

Cola


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2019)

Ohne Geschmacksverstärker?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2019)

Genau Siggi,ohne.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2019)

Na ja Hartmut,
dann waren von meinen 2 Whisky-Cola einer für Dich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2019)

FANTA


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Februar 2019)

porter


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Februar 2019)

@ Brillendorsch,
@sprogoe, danke für Eure Rezepte. 

Ich mache jedes Jahr Aufgesetzten von Schlehen, schwarzen Johannisbeeren und Sauerkirschen. Zu dem Schlehenlikör sagen meine Kollegen immer, daß ich nicht nur 10 Flaschen machen soll, sondern sofort eine ganze Badewanne voll. Der kommt immer gut an.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2019)

Kauli,
mach für Deine Kollegen lieber Schleienlikör, dann betteln sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Na ja Hartmut,
> dann waren von meinen 2 Whisky-Cola einer für Dich.


Ach Siggi du meinst das immer gut mit mir.Danke


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Februar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> mach für Deine Kollegen lieber Schleienlikör, dann betteln sie nicht mehr.



Hast du dafür ein Rezept?


----------



## sprogoe (11. Februar 2019)

Also Kauli,
frisch gefangene Schleien werden in Salz gewendet, damit sich der leckere Schleim löst.
Diesen schabst Du mit einem Messer ab, füllst ihn in Flaschen und gießt mit Doppelkorn auf.
Angenehm salziger Geschmack und flutscht gut runter.


----------



## ralle (11. Februar 2019)

Das schmeckt bestimmt Klasse !!


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2019)

Ein Krom ausser Kanne. Herrlich.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

Wasser


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2019)

Selter


----------



## Seifert (12. Februar 2019)

Böhmisches Pils - gut gekühlt -....wunnebaar!!!


----------



## Bilch (12. Februar 2019)

Schwarz oder weiß, das ist jetzt die Frage


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2019)

Mahn&Ohlerich, ein mildes „Mädchenpils” der einzigen Großbrauerei meiner Hansestadt.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Februar 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schwarz oder weiß, das ist jetzt die Frage
> Anhang anzeigen 320050


Für welches hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2019)

Einen schönen Jura 21 Jahre... .. passend zur Laune


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Jura 21 Jahre... .. passend zur Laune


Ist der Alt.Schmeckt der denn noch?


----------



## Bilch (13. Februar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Für welches hast du dich entschieden?


Für beide


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist der Alt.Schmeckt der denn noch?


Vorzüglich, mein fast gleichalter Sohnemann hat heute seinen ersten Arbeitsvertrag als Geselle unterschrieben


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Vorzüglich, mein fast gleichalter Sohnemann hat heute seinen ersten Arbeitsvertrag als Geselle unterschrieben


Viel Glück und Spaß.


----------



## alexpp (13. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Jura 21 Jahre... .. passend zur Laune


Eigentlich wollte ich mich heute in Zurückhaltung üben, aber nach deinem Post wurde doch was eingeschenkt, ist ein Balblair 1990 geworden.
Bei alten Whiskys kann das PLV nicht als wirklich gut bezeichnet werden, aber der ist vergleichsweise gut.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2019)

Ja, heute ist mir das PLV ziemlich gleich..... Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2019)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2019)

Selter


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2019)

Wer Montags Lächelt, hat den richtigen Kaffee genossen


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2019)

ein Karlsberg Urpils


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2019)

Wieder ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Februar 2019)

Selter


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2019)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. Februar 2019)

Ein Beck´s


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Februar 2019)

Essig-Plörre .....kurbelt den Stoffwechsel an


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Februar 2019)

ein Flensburger


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2019)

ein Bit


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2019)

Einbecker winterbock


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Februar 2019)

Kamillentee


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Februar 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Kamillentee


Bist du Krank?


----------



## Angler2097 (1. März 2019)

Binding Römer Pils


----------



## Hering 58 (4. März 2019)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bist du Krank?


Ja, 
und da ich mir nicht ausreichend Betttruhe gegönnt habe, kam der Bumerang zurück und ich genieße wieder Kamillentee und Zwieback


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Ja,
> und da ich mir nicht ausreichend Betttruhe gegönnt habe, kam der Bumerang zurück und ich genieße wieder Kamillentee und Zwieback


Ja ja das kenne ich auch.


----------



## phirania (5. März 2019)

Na denn mal gute Besserung....


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2019)

Dir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2019)

Dünnen Kaffee - meine Sekretärin kann was erleben.

Ach Moment, ich habe ja gar keine und hab selbst gekocht.
Mist.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. März 2019)

Kaffee.....the hug in a Mug


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2019)

[QUOTE="Kochtopf, post: 4904801, member: 190770"]Dünnen Kaffee - meine Sekretärin kann was erleben.

Ach Moment, ich habe ja gar keine und hab selbst gekocht.
Mist.[/QUOTE]
Das kannst du also auch nicht?


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2019)

Wie gehabt ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das kannst du also auch nicht?


Die richtige Frage wäre "was kannst du überhaupt?"


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die richtige Frage wäre "was kannst du überhaupt?"


Das kann ich so nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2019)

Glas Selter


----------



## porbeagle (12. März 2019)

Schöllchen


----------



## ralle (12. März 2019)

*2015 Spätburgunder "vom Lehm" trocken *


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. März 2019)

Der Kaffee läuft.....sportlicher wirds heute nicht mehr


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## ralle (13. März 2019)

Werde mir zum Fußball ein Magenbitter gönnen !  Könnte ein Aro werden


----------



## yukonjack (13. März 2019)

Zur Feier des Tages werde ich mir mal ein Guinness von der Insel gönnen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages werde ich mir mal ein Guinness von der Insel gönnen.


Was Feierst du denn?


----------



## yukonjack (13. März 2019)

Kloppis Mannschaft.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kloppis Mannschaft.


----------



## yukonjack (13. März 2019)

Und jetzt nen Mümmelmann


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

Ich hab das Stadt Derby noch nicht so richtig verdaut.


----------



## yukonjack (13. März 2019)

wird Zeit für noch mehr Mümmelmann und Guinness....


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> wird Zeit für noch mehr Mümmelmann und Guinness....


Bei der Nummer gönn ich es dir,trink einen auf Klopp.


----------



## rutilus69 (16. März 2019)

grade einen wundervollen japanischen Gin.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2019)

Ein Glas Selters.


----------



## phirania (17. März 2019)

Immer noch Wasser.....


----------



## Kochtopf (17. März 2019)

Den ganzen Abend horseneck mit Vadder Topp. Auf Antibiotika ein Genuss. Icj geh jetzt jemanden mit dem Käsehobel häuten


----------



## Hering 58 (19. März 2019)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. März 2019)

Grüner Tee


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. März 2019)

Coffee.... What else?


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Wodka Lemon - hat auch was gutes bei Vattern während Asbestbaustelle unterzukommen


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

ein Mühlen Kölsch zum Durst löschen und danach werfe ich mal einen Blick in den Weinkeller. Mal sehen, was mich so anlacht...


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wodka Lemon - hat auch was gutes bei Vattern während Asbestbaustelle unterzukommen


Jetzt schon Wodka?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Wie denn schon? Ist nach 7 und ich muss morgen nicht diensten


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie denn schon? Ist nach 7 und ich muss morgen nicht diensten


Denn ist das genehmigt ,und für morgen einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2019)

Danke Chef!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Chef!


Gerne.Ich nichts Chef,ich Akel.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2019)

Immer noch  Kaffee


----------



## rippi (21. März 2019)

Trinke jetzt auch Vodka um Kochtopf gegenüber meine Solidarität auszudrücken.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. März 2019)

Sowas






Quelle:
https://www.freudenfeuer-online.de


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2019)

Ein Glas Selters.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2019)

Holsten-----------------aber kein Edel!!!

Holsten PILSENER.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. April 2019)

Schwarztee


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. April 2019)

Mischung aus Darjeeling und Hagebutten mit Hibiscus Tee


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Holsten-----------------aber kein Edel!!!
> 
> Holsten PILSENER.
> 
> ...


ABBA das ist ja schon 140 Jahre alt.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2019)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## phirania (10. April 2019)

Iso Light


----------



## Hering 58 (15. April 2019)

Ein Glas Selters.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2019)

Ein Tannenzäpfle


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. April 2019)

Pils, falls ich nochmal in die Garage gehe, ok hab’s mir überlegt, ich gehe jetzt


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Feierabendbierchen.


----------



## Bilch (1. Mai 2019)

Nach einem erfolgreichen Schneidertag


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nach einem erfolgreichen Schneidertag
> Anhang anzeigen 323515


Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kloppis Mannschaft.


Hast du gestern auch gefeiert? Der  Mümmelmann  war gut.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Mai 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Holsten-----------------aber kein Edel!!!
> 
> Holsten PILSENER.
> 
> ...


Nur Holsten knallt am dollsten


----------



## yukonjack (8. Mai 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du gestern auch gefeiert? Der  Mümmelmann  war gut.


Nein, aber ich freu mich trotzdem.


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Mai 2019)

Wicküler Pilsener - Pils Tradition seit 1887


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Mai 2019)

Wochenendcola mit Schuss


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2019)

hiks


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Mai 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## ollidi (25. Mai 2019)

Schwarzen Tee zum Frühstück.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Juni 2019)

Krombacher


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Juni 2019)

Lübzer Grapefruit, sehr erfrischend


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juli 2019)

Und schon wieder Krombacher... Muss ich mir etwa Gedanken machen???


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juli 2019)

Ein schönes Glas Sherry Golden Amaroso


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2019)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Krombacher... Muss ich mir etwa Gedanken machen???


Nö warum ?


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juli 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nö warum ?



Das beruhigt mich ungemein. Dann trinke ich jetzt einfach noch Eins


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2019)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich ungemein. Dann trinke ich jetzt einfach noch Eins


Denn mal Prost.


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juli 2019)

Dank dir mein Lieber


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. September 2019)

2017er Achkarrer Castellberg Grauer Burgunder Kabinett trocken


----------



## ralle (6. September 2019)

Tullamore Dew


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. September 2019)

5.0 Bier


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. September 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2019)

Kaffee. Pöttchen die jüngere hat beschlossen dass um 5.40 die Nacht zu Ende ist


----------



## phirania (7. September 2019)

Kaffee.


----------



## Spaßfischer (7. September 2019)

Selbstgemachten Bärenfang


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. September 2019)

Eine schöne Tasse Kaffee!


----------



## Kochtopf (29. September 2019)

Bei Aufräumarbeiten im Westflügel ist mir eine halbe Kiste Bitburger, übrig vom Geburtstag meiner Tochter im Juni, und eine fast volle Kiste Aventinus in die Hände gefallen. Falls ich pöbeliger als sonst werde habt bitte nachsehen mit mir


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. September 2019)

Fencheltee


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. September 2019)

Volvic juicy Kirsche


----------



## phirania (30. September 2019)

Heissen Tee,leider ( noch ) ohne Rum......


----------



## pennfanatic (30. September 2019)

wie immer:
wasser und kaffee


----------



## Hering 58 (30. September 2019)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## felix 3 (3. Oktober 2019)

Marille, 20 Jahre alt. 
Ich glaube - ich verzichte auf´s Mittagsessen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Oktober 2019)

Heiße Zitrone  reine Profilaxe


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2019)

Kakaomilch


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2019)

Kaffee


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Oktober 2019)

Andre Stentz Crémant d'Alsace (mit meiner besseren Hälfte)


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2019)

Grog...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Januar 2020)

Glenfiddich XX


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Januar 2020)

Eierlikör mit Gin. „Klötengenever“ ist ja sonst gar nichts für mich, aber hier ist wirklich mal
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 was feines entstanden. Nur der Preis nicht. Dafür stimmen die Umdrehungen.


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2020)

Durchsichtigen Wein.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (6. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Durchsichtigen Wein.


Owei! Ich glaube, die saufen hier Alle!!!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (6. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Owei! Ich glaube, die saufen hier Alle!!!


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Owei! Ich glaube, die saufen hier Alle!!!


Also bitte, ich saufe nicht, ich bin Bildungstrinker!


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Also bitte, ich saufe nicht, ich bin Bildungstrinker!


Das bilde ich mir auch immer ein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Januar 2020)

zandertex--------wie konnte Sie unsere Männerecke finden ???

das nicht gut


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2020)

Prost nobbi,sie ist auch ein Mann ..nur als Frau getarnt,die beste Frau ever!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Januar 2020)

OK.

ein Bier


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2020)

Ja das ist Lecker ein diddi .


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> ein Bier
> Anhang anzeigen 335334


Wolltest du nicht ein Bier trinken ?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Januar 2020)

Heiße Zitrone  Körper brütet was aus


----------



## phirania (7. Januar 2020)

Kaffee...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Januar 2020)

@Elmar Elfers - Trinke bitte Whisky!! Mit heißer Zitrone wird das nix!!! Du willst schließlich Keime abtöten. 
Falls kein Whisky da ist, empfehle ich (wie immer) Klosterfrau Melissengeist.


----------



## sprogoe (7. Januar 2020)

Wenn´s hinten zwickt und vorne beißt, nimm Klosterfrau Melissengeist.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> @Elmar Elfers - Trinke bitte Whisky!! Mit heißer Zitrone wird das nix!!! Du willst schließlich Keime abtöten.
> Falls kein Whisky da ist, empfehle ich (wie immer) Klosterfrau Melissengeist.


----------



## alexpp (7. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Glenfiddich XX
> Anhang anzeigen 335325


Das nächste Mal bitte aus einem Nosing Glas und fleißig verriechen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal bitte aus einem Nosing Glas und fleißig verrichen.



Ja, du hast völlig recht. Witzigerweise habe ich mir genau an diesem Abend noch ein solches Glas aus der Hausbar meines Großvaters geborgt... Der zweite war dann standesgemäß!!!
Ist wirklich besser so. Ich bilde mich da gerade etwas weiter


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Januar 2020)

Kaffee, das Gesöff der Götter !


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2020)

Kaffee   
Tchibo black & white ist IMHO der beste Supermarktkaffee wo gibt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kaffee
> Tchibo black & white ist IMHO der beste Supermarktkaffee wo gibt


Besser als der African Blue?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Besser als der African Blue?


IMHO ja, was aber vor allem daran liegt, dass BW weniger Säure enthält so dass ich weiterhin meine 1,5l am Tag trinken kann ohne Magenprobleme zu bekommen, und er ist kräftig geröstet. Aber AB (hihi) ist auch sehr gut


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> IMHO ja, was aber vor allem daran liegt, dass BW weniger Säure enthält so dass ich weiterhin meine 1,5l am Tag trinken kann ohne Magenprobleme zu bekommen, und er ist kräftig geröstet. Aber AB (hihi) ist auch sehr gut


das Geschmäckle kommt ja auch auf die Zubereitung an....unser Siebträger-Maschinchen geb ich nimmer mehr her


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Januar 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Januar 2020)

Canchanchara mit dem Don


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Januar 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## harbec (9. Januar 2020)

... lecker kalten Traubensaft von REWE.
Ist ja so gesund und schmeckt!


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2020)

ja ja,
du mich auch
Traubensaft

trinke gerade wo die rouladen drin schwimmen


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ja ja,
> du mich auch
> Traubensaft
> 
> ...


Prost Nobbi,gib deiner Frau auch was ab.


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2020)

Kaffee


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Januar 2020)

Flatwhite


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Flatwhite


Schreib Kaffee, du Hippster!

@Topic
Kaffee   
Ich liebe meinen Vollautomaten


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

Latte


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schreib Kaffee, du Hippster!
> 
> @Topic
> Kaffee
> Ich liebe meinen Vollautomaten


Ich trink was ICH will, du Lappen!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Januar 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

Fencheltee, wie immer bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Fencheltee, wie immer bei der Arbeit.


Bist du Krank?


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bist du Krank?


Nö, sobald Feierabend ist gibt's ein Gläschen leckeren Wein.


----------



## zandertex (10. Januar 2020)

durchsichtigen wein..........


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

Deutscher Whisky. Gefällt mir gut...


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Januar 2020)

Würde ich nicht verneinen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2020)

Alkoholfreies Weizen mit Zitrone. Januar und Februar sind bei uns nur Getränke ohne Umdrehungen drin ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336122
> 
> Alkoholfreies Weizen mit Zitrone. Januar und Februar sind bei uns nur Getränke ohne Umdrehungen drin ...


Erschreckend! 
Im Winter greif ich oft zum Hochprozentigen. Weil‘s wärmt. Im Sommer gibts oft kühles mit weniger Bumms.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Erschreckend!
> Im Winter greif ich oft zum Hochprozentigen. Weil‘s wärmt. Im Sommer gibts oft kühles mit weniger Bumms.


Wir haben ‘ne Heizung zum Wärmen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wir haben ‘ne Heizung zum Wärmen


Wir hier im Osten wärmen uns halt mit Schnaps...


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Januar 2020)

Heute mal was gutes


----------



## Michael.S (31. Januar 2020)

Das hier , echt Lecker


----------



## Mooskugel (19. April 2020)

Also nicht im Augenblick aber vor 12 Stunden.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Echt nicht schlecht wie unterschiedlich Korn schmecken kann.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Oktober 2020)

Es wird langsam Kühler, ich lab mich an leckersten Zeuch


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2020)

Wie immer...
Der gute alte Grog...


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2020)

Auf Dich @Karl Dall


----------



## Mooskugel (28. November 2020)

Spirituosenverkostung.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2020)




----------



## Meefo 46 (28. November 2020)




----------



## zandertex (29. November 2020)

dat zeuch steht auf unserer terrasse und fristet ein einsames dasein................weinschorle läuft auch jut!


----------



## Hering 58 (29. November 2020)

Zur Feier des Tages :


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2020)

Im Augenblick trink ich Tee, aber nachher gibt's das hier :


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

denkt immer daran: "Dem Alkohol und dem Nikotin, ist ein Kohlrabi vorzuziehn" .

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> denkt immer daran: "Dem Alkohol und dem Nikotin, ist ein Kohlrabi vorzuziehn" .
> 
> ...



Darauf erstmal einen Doppelkohlrabi!  

https://www.welt.de/food/trinken/ar...ps-Hochprozentiges-aus-dem-Gemuesegarten.html


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2020)

Kaffee


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Kaffee


Bist du weg vom Rum?


----------



## porbeagle (17. Dezember 2020)

Penner Bier. 28 cent die Plastikflasche


----------



## ralle (17. Dezember 2020)

Gerade 2 Gläschen Paddy gegönnt.


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bist du weg vom Rum?


Bin ich von ab....


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich trinke gerne den Hibiki Whisky von Suntory Whisky. Dabei handelt es sich, um einen japanischen Whisky mit einer blumig-fruchtigen Note. Auf Eis sehr empfehlenswert. Im Abgang spürt man eine langanhaltende japanische Eiche und einen schmackhaften Honiggeschmack.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2020)




----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Einen Lebowski Gedenk White Russian 
Ich denke, es folgen noch ein paar mehr. 

Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Einen Lebowski *Gedenk White Russian*



Mach keinen Scheiß, ich hoffe dem Dude aka Jeff Bridges geht es _- trotz aktuell schlimmer Krankheit -_ noch lange gut.
Erheben wir also das Glas auf den Dude und natürlich auf Bademäntel mit Latschen.


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Auf Jeff, den alten Dude


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auf Jeff, den alten Dude



_"Ich bin der Dude und so sollten Sie mich auch nennen, ist das klar?!
Entweder so oder seine Dudeheit oder Duda oder auch El Duderino, falls Ihnen das mit den Kurznamen nicht so liegt." _

Jeff Lebowski aka der Dude


----------



## Bilch (31. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Einen Lebowski Gedenk White Russian
> Ich denke, es folgen noch ein paar mehr.
> 
> Allen einen guten Rutsch
> ...





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mach keinen Scheiß, ich hoffe dem Dude aka Jeff Bridges geht es _- trotz aktuell schlimmer Krankheit -_ noch lange gut.
> Erheben wir also das Glas auf den Dude und natürlich auf Bademäntel mit Latschen.


Es ist schließlich Silvesterabend   


 meine Lieblingsszene


----------



## harzsalm (1. Januar 2021)

Eine  Flasche Veuve Cliequot zum Ausklang!


----------



## DenizJP (1. Januar 2021)

original Hechtwasser!



....kleiner Scherz...


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> original Hechtwasser!
> 
> 
> 
> ....kleiner Scherz...


Endlich entsorgt?


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Ein feines Rolinck im Angelzelt..


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Ist auch noch Ausbaufähig


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist auch noch Ausbaufähig
> Anhang anzeigen 363530



Was hast Du denn mit der Buddel Ballantine's vor?
Hast Du etwa noch einen Zaun zu streichen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

In der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen  
Ein zwei Abschlussdrinks mit Cola vorm Heia machen müssen sein. Den haben wir früher immer gesoffen. Geht schon runter


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Januar 2021)

Für die Bett  ähh Angelzeltschwere


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Für die Bett  ähh Angelzeltschwere


Hat geholfen  
Auch dank der lustlosen Zander habe ich tief und fest geschlafen


----------



## Mooskugel (13. März 2021)

davon so een of twee


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. März 2021)

klares kaltes Wasser....


----------



## ralle (13. März 2021)

Wollt Ihr nicht wissen !!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. März 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr nicht wissen !!


Doch! Ich beginne mal mit der Rate-Runde: Ollis' Chili-Gesöff


----------



## vonda1909 (15. März 2021)

MILCH weil sie ist gut gegen  Maroditis....


----------



## Hering 58 (15. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368888
> 
> MILCH weil sie ist gut gegen  Maroditis....


Milch macht müde Männer munter


----------



## angelnistmeinleben (23. April 2021)

hoffe du hast bereits eine neue Flasche Milch besorgt, um nicht wieder müde zu werden


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2021)

angelnistmeinleben schrieb:


> hoffe du hast bereits eine neue Flasche Milch besorgt, um nicht wieder müde zu werden


Wenn du mich meinst ,kannst eine abhaben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst ,kannst eine ab haben.



Du trinkst Milch, Hartmut?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2021)

Pott Kaffee ohne Milch.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du trinkst Milch, Hartmut?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2021)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2021)

Indianer Milch
kommen wir zum Rezept;

Eine Flasche Jim Beam
Ein L Milch
Eine Flasche Ahornsirup

Das alles zusammen und heiß machen nicht kochen.
Für Anfänger -----2 L Milch.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (23. April 2021)

n lecker glenfiddich xx


----------



## vonda1909 (23. April 2021)

Ahornsirup habe ich doch kein  Jim Beam. Nun testen wir Alternativen.


----------



## Jason (23. April 2021)

Ich trinke gerade Bier nach getaner Arbeit. Und zwar Veltins, läuft gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2021)

Bier.... Milch ist ungesund, jedenfalls für ausgewachsene Menschen.


----------



## Floma (24. April 2021)

Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> *AW: Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?*
> 
> Schweppes Agrum` aus frankreich bzw. La Mortuacienne Zitronen Limo aus Frankreich


Ich zitiere mal diesen Uralt-Beitrag.
Das Agrum-Zeugs fehlt mir echt brutal, aber nicht das von Schweppes, sondern das Light-Zeugs vom Intermarche. Seit letztem Sommer keine Chance mehr gehabt, mal über den Rhein in den Supermarkt zu fahren. 

Jetzt gerade, Kaffee, schwarz


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (24. April 2021)

Becks Gold


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Mai 2021)

Muttertag bei einem Glas Erdbeer Baylees ausklingen lassen


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2021)

Ich habe gerade ein Glas Cola im Schuß von jemanden aus dem Nebenhaus angeboten bekommen, da kann man sich aber auch dran gewöhnen. Eigentlich war das mit der Cola zu Schade, ist nun aber passiert. Ich habe mir dann mal die Flasche zeigen lassen und schnell ein Foto gemacht, deutscher Rum, süß und aromatisch und teuer.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein Glas Cola im Schuß von jemanden aus dem Nebenhaus angeboten bekommen, da kann man sich aber auch dran gewöhnen. Eigentlich war das mit der Cola zu Schade, ist nun aber passiert. Ich habe mir dann mal die Flasche zeigen lassen und schnell ein Foto gemacht, deutscher Rum, süß und aromatisch und teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hebe es dir für heute Abend auf.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hebe es dir für heute Abend auf.


Schon mal was von Verdunstung gehört.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Juni 2021)

Perlt  
Und sonst Limettenwasser


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (19. Juni 2021)

Limoncello aus Limone sul Garda. Aus dem letzten Urlaub mitgebracht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Juni 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Limoncello aus Limone sul Garda. Aus dem letzten Urlaub mitgebracht.


Ui, lecker Stöffchen


----------



## ollidi (19. Juni 2021)

Ein leckeres Störtebeker Pilsener.


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Juni 2021)

Gesellentrunk Pflaumenlikör


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Juni 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378566
> 
> 
> Gesellentrunk Pflaumenlikör



Kann man gratulieren oder bist Du mittlerweile schon Meister?

Prost und alles Gute!


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Juni 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kann man gratulieren oder bist Du mittlerweile schon Meister?
> 
> Prost und alles Gute!



Man darf gratulieren zur bestandenen Ausbildung zum Destillateur.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Juni 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Man darf gratulieren zur bestandenen Ausbildung zum Destillateur.



Na dann meine herzliche Gratulation! Eine echt   Sache, das mit dem Beruf des Destillateurs.

Bei mir reicht es wohl nur zum Moonshiner-Diplom, mit blinden sibirischen Holzfällern, die torkelnd durch die Wälder irren.


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Juni 2021)

Bei mir gibt es gerade einen schnöden Dornfelder/Spätburgunder als Depri-Drink...ganz Nord-Brandenburg hat seit heute Mittag mehr Regen bekommen als in den letzten 4 Wochen, und ich habe nur die OCC- Ausrüstung, aber kein Zelt dabei.


----------



## zandertex (21. Juli 2021)

Frisch aus Nachbars Garten.
Johannisbeeren ausm Mixer.....sauer wie S..


----------



## zandertex (21. Juli 2021)

Bild dazu wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Mooskugel (6. August 2021)

Regina.
Kennen bestimmt nur Leute aus dem Münsterland und Emsland.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. August 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Regina.
> Kennen bestimmt nur Leute aus dem Münsterland und Emsland.
> Anhang anzeigen 381792


Das einzig ware Getränk zum Biermischen.


----------



## Kauli11 (7. August 2021)

Das wäre dan


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das einzig ware Getränk zum Biermischen.


Das wäre dann ein " TANGO ".


----------



## Bilch (13. August 2021)

Als ich Ende 1999, Anfang 2000 zum ersten Mal in Japan war, kostete ein kleines Bier in der Kneipe 500 Yen und mehr (100 Yen waren ca. 1 Euro). Einige Kneipen hatten zum Glück Happy hours und Happy Nights, aber billiger als für 300 Yen konnte man nirgendwo ein kleines Bier bekommen. Für mich als Student war das sauteuer, trotzdem waren wir nie durstig (hungrig manchmal schon) 

Als ich vor ein paar Tagen in unseren lokalen Supermarket das Bier, das ich damals in Japan getrunken hatte, gesehen habe, musste ich einfach ein paar Flaschen kaufen


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Morgen  zeig ich Euch ,
wie  Mexikaner geht.

Mache ich immer Sa,mit meinem Nachbarn


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Der würzig-scharfe Mexikaner wurde Ende der 80er Jahre in einer Hamburger Kiez-Kneipe erfunden. Seitdem ist der Party-Drink aus den Bars auf St. Pauli nicht mehr wegzudenken. Längst kennt man den Schnaps auf Tomaten-Basis auch außerhalb der Hansestadt.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Morgen  zeig ich Euch ,
> wie  Mexikaner geht.
> 
> Mache ich immer Sa,mit meinem Nachbarn


Nicht das du morgen wieder Kreislauf Probleme hast.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nicht das du morgen wieder Kreislauf Probleme hast.


einen nur,
da kommt kein corona an mir.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Moin Moin Jungs


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. August 2021)

Ist da etwa Wodka drin!? Was sucht denn der in einem Hamburger Multivitamingetränk?
Sind Meister Röhrich's Russen zwischenzeitlich also doch hier eingefallen?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ist da etwa Wodka drin!? Was sucht denn der in einem Hamburger Multivitamingetränk?
> Sind Meister Röhrich's Russen zwischenzeitlich also doch hier eingefallen?


Ja, auch in Hamburg.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. August 2021)

Für mich als Norddeutschen gibt es nur die *3K* - Korn, Kümmel und Köm - alles andere ist Kommodenlack.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Das ist Kommodenlack.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Ach so ein eisgekühlter Chardonnay hat auch was


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Weißwein zu Fisch


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Weißwein zu Fisch


Ein Fisch muss halt dreimal schwimmen, im Wasser, Schmalz und Wein, das Letzte geht aber eigentlich auch ohne Fisch


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Bilch,






						Wish You Were Here - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein Fisch muss halt dreimal schwimmen, im Wasser, Schmalz und Wein, das Letzte geht aber eigentlich auch ohne Fisch


Ich dachte es wäre Wasser, Butter, Wein? Ich frag nur weil ichs so kenne, bitte, nichts gegen Schmalz, eine wunderbar köstliche und nützliche Substanz und bei hochtemperaturanwendungen der Butter natürlich klar überlegen.


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bilch,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleichfalls


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre Wasser, Butter, Wein? Ich frag nur weil ichs so kenne, bitte, nichts gegen Schmalz, eine wunderbar köstliche und nützliche Substanz und bei hochtemperaturanwendungen der Butter natürlich klar überlegen.


Das hat meine Großmutter immer so gesagt, meine Frau bereitet eigentlich alle Fische auf Butter vor.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das hat meine Großmutter immer so gesagt, meine Frau bereitet eigentlich alle Fische auf Butter vor.


Die Missus (und meine Oma) auch. Aber Schmalz ist für krzgebratenes Fleischbeinfach unersetzlich.
Aber ist offtopic. Jetzt gerade hätt ich gegen ein winziges Quantum Tullamore wirklich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Zitrone
geht immer


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Zitrone
> geht immer


Mit Bier nicht! Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Corona!


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Schwarzer Kaffee mit....
mach mal.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Im Kristallweizen hab ich auch eine scheibe.


----------



## Kauli11 (15. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Morgen zeig ich Euch ,
> wie Mexikaner geht.


Bloody Mary für arme ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bloody Mary für arme ?


Hey Mache besser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Mache besser.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Mache besser.


Bleib ruhig Nobbi, mit den Zutaten ist das schon perfekt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Bis zum Abend sollte ich ausreichend sediert sein. Prost Gemeinde, der Pastor ist besoffen!


----------



## liNaW22 (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Ich trinke gerade einen kalten Tee. Heißer Tee schmeckt mir einfach nicht. 
Gruß


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Februar 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## geomas (3. Februar 2022)

...die vermutlich letzte große Tasse schwarzen Kaffees für den Abend.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Februar 2022)

Krümeltee von den Gebrüdern Albrecht


----------



## heinzi (4. Februar 2022)

Caro Kaffe, da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach. Schmeckt aber.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Februar 2022)

Eine schöne Tasse Kaffee!


----------



## Blueser (5. Februar 2022)

... Dornfelder...


----------



## Skott (5. Februar 2022)

Pils & Whisky...


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Pils & Whisky...


Prost  Pale Ale & Korn


----------



## hanzz (17. April 2022)




----------



## Blueser (17. April 2022)

Grüner Veltiner...


----------



## Blueser (17. April 2022)

Wird selbstgemachter Erdbeer-Sahne-Likör (gerade gefunden) im Laufe der Jahrzehnte durchsichtig? Ich glaube, ich kippe das Zeug weg ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404240


Hab h
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
heute mal wieder Didi


----------



## Blueser (17. April 2022)

Müller-Thurgau. Da muss man nicht so oft pinkeln in der Nacht ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. April 2022)

Bier...


----------



## Luis2811 (18. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wird selbstgemachter Erdbeer-Sahne-Likör (gerade gefunden) im Laufe der Jahrzehnte durchsichtig? Ich glaube, ich kippe das Zeug weg ...



Das kann sein, Erdbeerfarbe ist da in Fruchtlikören die so ziemlich unstabilste Farbe die es gibt. Und die Sahne, findet die Vermischung mit Alkohol ohne Emulgator aufdauer auch nicht so gut, sollte sich aber als schöner Bodensatz angesammelt haben. Ob es noch trinkbar ware liegt dann letztlich am Alkoholgehalt, aber geschmacklich ist es Wohl nicht mehr so Super.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Blueser (18. April 2022)

Ja, da wird wohl jemand mit dem Alkohol gegeizt haben. Also nicht schade drum...


----------



## Blueser (18. April 2022)




----------



## Mooskugel (18. April 2022)

Stonsdorfer


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Stonsdorfer


Ich wohne praktisch hinter der Brauerei
in Norderstedt

gibbet aber nicht mehr hier


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. April 2022)

dat ja ne Frechheit...


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich wohne praktisch hinter der Brauerei
> in Norderstedt
> 
> gibbet aber nicht mehr hier


Das war doch Richtung Norden Stadtpark, Industrie Oststrasse


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das war doch Richtung Norden Stadtpark, Industrie Oststrasse


Wenn der Wind sich drehte
hattes du den Geschmack in der Nase


----------



## Blueser (18. Mai 2022)

Aperol Spritz:


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (18. Mai 2022)

Ein Benediktiner Hell. Dieses Bier ist aber die reinste Mogelpackung. Auf der Flasche steht: Gebraut FÜR Kloster Ettal. Tatsächlich kommt das Bier aus der Brauerei Lich (Hessen) und gehört zum Bitburger Konzern.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF 
Das ist genau so traurig wie üblich. Viele Brauereien kommen kaum über die Runden, die allermeisten der kleinen Betriebe sind ja längst dicht.
Es ist für die oft die einzige Möglichkeit um überhaupt weiter zu existieren. Sie lassen brauen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das ist eine der wenigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Mai 2022)

Bier... 

Das Echte Märzen gibt es hier auch nicht mehr... Bis Ende März hab ich es noch bei Rewe bekommen... Nun nirgendwo mehr.


----------



## ragbar (19. Mai 2022)

Rothaus Eiszäpfle | das erstklassige Märzenbier vom Hochschwarzwald
					

Das Rothaus Eiszäpfle ist genießt man am besten eiskalt - nicht nur im Winter. Es bietet zudem malzbetonten Genuss für alle, die milde Biere bevorzugen.




					www.rothaus.de
				




Als Alternative für Märzenfans.


----------



## Blueser (24. Mai 2022)

Flutwein aus dem Ahrtal. Geborgene Weine von betroffenen Winzern zum Preis von 10€ pro Flasche. Sehr gute Qualität für den guten Zweck.


----------



## Blueser (24. Mai 2022)

Hab natürlich nicht nur eine Flasche davon, der Zweck heiligt die Mittel ...  ( auf die versprochenen Hilfen vom Staat warten die Betroffenen des Hochwassers 2013 in Sachsen noch heute, wird hier wohl nicht anders werden  )
Diese hier kommen ins Regal.


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Der Lebensgefährte meiner Mutter hatte auch Wind davon bekommen und prompt ein paar Kisten geordert. Eine klassische Win&Win-Situation.


----------



## Blueser (25. Mai 2022)

Bevor ich mein Geld den angeblich seriösen "Hilfsorganisationen" zum Fraß vorwerfe, gebe ich es lieber direkt den Opfern.


----------



## Mescalero (1. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte schon fast vergessen, was das für ein leckeres Sommergetränk ist, so lange habe ich keinen Pastis geschlürft.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Juni 2022)

Billigsten Whisky aus dem Supermercado, Cola Sirup und Mineralwasser - schmeckt eigentlich ganz gut..


----------



## zandertex (1. Juni 2022)

Nur Allerfeinstes!Nicht pur,sondern mit mineralisiertem Wasser.


----------



## HSV1887 (2. Juni 2022)

Krombacher Limobier


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Juni 2022)




----------



## Blueser (5. Juni 2022)

Grüner Veltiner...


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2022)

Dunkles Hefeweizen ist auch trinkbar. Besonders, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
wenn schön kalt bei der Hitze. Und ohne Gentechnik, steht auf der Flasche. Aber das ist den meisten ja mittlerweile egal...


----------



## Fishx (16. Juni 2022)

Ich mag sowas


----------



## Blueser (17. Juni 2022)

Mal schauen  ...


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2022)

Aber nur einen kleinen zum Verdauen.


----------



## Blueser (19. Juni 2022)

Mein Lieblingsgetränk bei der Hitze: Aperol Spritz.


----------



## Blueser (19. Juni 2022)

Und jetzt ein Hefeweizen


----------



## Blueser (19. Juni 2022)

So, noch ein Dunkles, Pfeifchen ist auch durch. Jetzt ist erstmal Schluss _  



_


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Juni 2022)

Ich stehe besonders auf Alkfreie Getränke! Sehr gut ist Lemon-Apfel, also Bitter-Lemon von Schweppes mit Apfelsaft...
Sonst trinke ich nur selbstgemachte Schorle, ist eine Apfel-Kirsch-Traubenschorle. Hier das Rezept: Man braucht 2 leere 1,5l Flaschen, 3 x 1,5l Flaschen mit Apfelschorle (am besten mit 65% Fruchtanteil, Real-Hausmarke), eine Flasche Granini Apfelkirschsaft und einen Tetrapack Traubensaft. 

Zuerst Apfelschorle gleichmäßig auf 5 Flaschen verteilen, dann den Granini-und Traubensaft in einem 3l Maßbecher mischen. In jede Apfelschorlenflasche kommt vom Saft 200ml dazu, mit spritzigem Mineralwasser auffüllen. 
Den restlichen Saft in die leere Granini-Flasche für die nächsten 5 Flaschen Schorle füllen und kühl lagern. 

Ist bei mir auch bei jedem Angeln dabei und 5 Flaschen reichen mir für 4-5 Tage.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Rezepte gehen auch? Also gut, hier meine Version des ungesündesten aber leckersten Mango Lassi ever:

Mangomus (aus der Dose, schmeckt besser als die frischen Mangos die man hier bekommt) und Kokosmilch im Verhältnis 1:1 mischen und gekühlt genießen.


----------



## Blueser (23. Juni 2022)

Zur Verfeinerung kann man da bestimmt auch prima einen guten Wodka nehmen und zur Not den Rest weglassen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2022)

Elefantensaft und Bit 0,0


----------



## Floma (14. August 2022)

Bähhhhh. Igitigit.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. August 2022)

Das zischt


----------



## Jason (14. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Bähhhhh. Igitigit.


Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Damit würde ich mir noch nicht mal die Füße waschen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## seatrout61 (14. August 2022)

Ich habe den Trend verpennt...und Gin erst jetzt für mich entdeckt...Standard oder fruchtig...mit Bittergetränken in den Sorten Tonic, Wild Berry, Ingwer, Lemon...auf Gurkenscheiben verzichte ich.

Eigentlich bin ich Wisky-/Rum-Cloa Fan oder Radler/Alster, aber kein Bier.

Aktuell Gin mit Wild Berry, sehr leichte Mische 1:10-15....will mich ja nicht betrinken.


----------



## geomas (18. August 2022)

Billigen Cidre, der schmeckt mir richtig gut. 
Zuvor sehr teures Craft-Beer mit 10,5% (Geschenk), das ging so gar nicht runter.


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2022)




----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2022)

Vodka trinkt man pur und kalt, dass macht hundert Jahre alt.


----------



## Blueser (6. Oktober 2022)

Lühwein ...


----------



## Mescalero (6. Oktober 2022)




----------



## bic zip (7. Oktober 2022)

Literweise Kaffee…..Nachtschicht


----------



## seatrout61 (7. Oktober 2022)

...und nach der Nachtschicht ein Bier...macht müde...aber weckt rechtzeitig wegen Pulleralarm.


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420302


_Lecker und nicht so fett wie San Miguel._


----------



## Mescalero (7. Oktober 2022)

San Miguel mag ich lieber, obwohl es billiger ist. Schmeckt aber ein kleines bisschen hopfiger, richtiges Pils ist es natürlich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2022)

Hab gestern Abend das gute Hövels wiederentdeckt....war früher mein Lieblingsbier ! Sehr lecker !


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Oktober 2022)

Kaffee. Erst zu wenig Zucker, jetzt zu viel....


----------



## yukonjack (7. Oktober 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Kaffee. Erst zu wenig Zucker, jetzt zu viel....


Nehmen sie Zucker in ihren Kaffee ? Ja 7 Stück aber nicht umrühren, ich mag keinen süßen Kaffee.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)

Elefantensaft


----------



## Jason (7. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Elefantensaft
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420372


Die ganze Flasche? Junge, du kannst aber was ab. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2022)

Hohes C Orangensaft


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die ganze Flasche?



Ja aber nicht an einem Tag.


----------



## Jason (7. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht an einem Tag.


Das weiß ich doch, war doch nur ironisch gemeint. 
Du bist doch ein ganz Zarter und bist mit allem zurückhaltend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Jason (7. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Hab ich gelogen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2022)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab ich gelogen?



Das würde ich nie behaupten oder auschließen.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420384
> 
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden


Medizinschrank ?


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Medizinschrank ?


Lebensmittel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420384
> 
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden


HANF! Hatte ich grad auch, nur nicht in flüssiger Form


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420384
> 
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden


Dürfen wir für dich aussuchen? 
Wir schlagen einen Mixcocktail davon vor und du MUSST den trinken


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> HANF! Hatte ich grad auch, nur nicht in flüssiger Form


Lass dich nicht von den Motten anhalten. 
MPU kosten Zeit, Nerven und soviel wie 14 Tage Karibik Plus Charterboot auf Marlin


----------



## Mescalero (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420384
> 
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden


Ich vermisse Eierlikör und Cognac scheint auch zu fehlen....
Da muss dringend aufgefüllt werden, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Eierlikör und Cognac scheint auch zu fehlen....
> Da muss dringend aufgefüllt werden, wie es aussieht.














Komm mir mal nicht so   

Aber hast recht, Cognac muss aufgefüllt werden


----------



## bic zip (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420384
> 
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden


Don Papa


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2022)

Und was gab's jetzt zum Saufen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und was gab's jetzt zum Saufen?


Hab mit dem Smokehead die Lippen benetzt     Muss morgen früh raus die Missus zur Arbeit bringen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Smokehead die Lippen benetzt     Muss morgen früh raus die Missus zur Arbeit bringen.


Gute Wahl. 
Der war mir als erstes aufgefallen. 
Dieser komische Hanf Likör ist sicher nur als Lückenfüller. 
Oder schmeckt das Zeugs?


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.
> Der war mir als erstes aufgefallen.
> Dieser komische Hanf Likör ist sicher nur als Lückenfüller.
> Oder schmeckt das Zeugs?


Das Hanf Zeug ham wer noch nicht Probiert, war nen Geschenk zum Missus Geburtstag, hätten wir sonst nicht geholt. Hier gibts meistens Cocktails, Moscow Mule ist gerade angesagt. Wir sind neben der Missus 3 Männer, die Kinder sind schon 20+ und wir genießen gerne mal in Gesellschaft.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das Hanf Zeug ham wer noch nicht Probiert, war nen Geschenk zum Missus Geburtstag, hätten wir sonst nicht geholt. Hier gibts meistens Cocktails, Moscow Mule ist gerade angesagt. Wir sind neben der Missus 3 Männer, die Kinder sind schon 20+ und wir genießen gerne mal in Gesellschaft.


Da fällt mir der White Russian wieder ein. 
Moscow Mule wird auch demnächst probiert


----------



## bic zip (7. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da fällt mir der White Russian wieder ein.



wusste der Dude auch schon zu schätzen


----------



## silverfish (8. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Smokehead die Lippen benetzt     Muss morgen früh raus die Missus zur Arbeit bringen.


Danach gleich angeln gewesen ?


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Muss morgen früh raus die Missus zur Arbeit bringen.


Gott erhalte mir meine Gesundheit und die Arbeitskraft meiner Frau.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Danach gleich angeln gewesen ?


Nee, die Haushalts-Arbeitsliste- welche meine Missus aufgestellt hat   - abarbeiten


----------



## Niklas32 (9. Oktober 2022)

Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Oktober 2022)




----------



## bic zip (9. Oktober 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420509
> 
> 
> Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben



und heute so….


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Aber nur eins. So gegen 15 .oo will ich nochmal Versuch mit Dropshot unternehmen.


----------



## Niklas32 (9. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> und heute so….


Ach. Wofür gibt es denn schmerztabletten


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Oktober 2022)

Kaffee


----------



## HSV1887 (15. Oktober 2022)

Da ich im Moment keinen Alkohol trinken darf läuft es im Moment regelmäßig auf Tee hinaus....
Zum Glück hat meine Frau eine ausreichend große Teesammlung.....


----------



## Mescalero (26. Oktober 2022)

Ab und zu ist  so ein richtig leckerer Wein einfach ein Gedicht. 
Das ist ein Cuvée, also gepanscht. Warum das ein Makel sein soll, habe ich noch nie verstanden. Die besten Tabake, Kaffees und Gemüsesuppen sind gemischt. 
Egal, der Wein ist samtig-trocken und herrlich fruchtig im Aroma, ein Genuss. Und billig, ich glaube den gab es im Rewe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (27. Oktober 2022)

Falkenfelser Hefeweizen vom Netto, original hergestellt von Tucher.


----------



## Niklas32 (14. November 2022)

Die Verköstigung regionaler Produkte geht weiter


----------



## Mescalero (20. November 2022)

Grüße vom Mittelmeer!


----------



## Floma (23. November 2022)

Bombardino vom Aldi.
Auf der Flasche steht, das wäre das Kultgetränk der südtiroler Skihütten.


----------



## Jason (23. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Grüße vom Mittelmeer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein gutes Bier. Ich war auch schon 2 mal in der Türkei und habe es immer genossen. Hier in Germany gibt es das Bier ebenfalls an vielen Ecken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Dezember 2022)

Prosit


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Dezember 2022)

Skol


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Frischer Ingwertee mit Zitrone und Honig.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Frischer Ingwertee mit Zitrone und Honig.


Ich denk du stehst nicht auf überflüssiges Beiwerk


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Alles Vitamine.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Alles Vitamine.


Vitamine sind gesund, Kalorien schmecken aber besser


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Skol Tikey


----------



## Mescalero (9. Dezember 2022)

Helles Augustiner habe ich noch nie probiert. Prost Kurt!

Bestimmt ist das ein typisch bayerisches Helles: Hopfen vergessen....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Ja ist ein recht Typisches helles. Süffig eher süßlich sehr wenig herbe Noten.
Ich trinke das recht gerne.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ja ist ein recht Typisches helles. Süffig eher süßlich sehr wenig herbe Noten.
> Ich trinke das recht gerne.


Bruder im Geiste.


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

Mal das Fleisch vorbereiten.


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2022)

Tee mit Schuss


----------



## geomas (12. Dezember 2022)

...noch nicht mal dreiviertelzehn, da geht noch schwarzer Kaffee...


----------



## Mescalero (12. Dezember 2022)

Verpoorten, mir ist heute irgendwie lindenbergisch zumute.


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2022)

Wasser


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Mitten aus Franken und doch ganz untypisch fränkisch: da kann sich so manches Pils eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

Schäumt das gar nicht?


----------



## bic zip (16. Dezember 2022)

Gülühwein…paar Stück


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schäumt das gar nicht?


Wenig. Gefällt mir aber auch besser, ich mag Schaum nicht besonders.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2022)

Momentan könnt ich jede freie Sekunde nen Schluck Glühwein saufen , viel zu kalt draußen


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Ingwertee  mit .....


----------



## geomas (18. Dezember 2022)

Heiße Zitrone


----------



## feko (18. Dezember 2022)

Tee


----------



## silverfish (18. Dezember 2022)

Ingwer-Curkuma-Zitrone-Tee mit Honig


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Tee


Oh ja, Winter ist definitiv Teezeit.
Ich habe endlich einen Beuteltee gefunden, der tatsächlich nach Tee schmeckt. 








						nero
					

Schwarz. Stark. Vollmundig.




					www.teekanne.de
				



Die angegebene Ziehzeit ist natürlich ein Witz. Es sei denn, man steht auf "bitter".


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Dezember 2022)

Kamillentee.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. Dezember 2022)

Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker.
Guden Morsche zusammen.


----------



## Ti-it (22. Dezember 2022)

1 Teelöffel 5 Minuten ziehen lassen. Danach noch 1 gehäuften Teelöffel Dinkelkaffee dazu





Und keine Sorge, Gleichgewicht halten. 





Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit Blutwurz hab ich in Passau Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Im Alten Bräuhaus.

Aber jetzt mach ich mir n Ingwertee .
Schön mit Zitrone und Honig.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Engel-Bräu (Crailsheim) Keller-Hell


----------



## Schilfsänger (22. Dezember 2022)

Säft ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Bier


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2022)

Tea


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2022)

Mineralwasser


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

Krombacher und wahrscheinlich gleich Glen Garioch 15 Sherry Cask leicht verdünnt


----------



## Ti-it (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mit Blutwurz hab ich in Passau Erfahrungen gesammelt.
> Im Alten Bräuhaus.
> 
> Aber jetzt mach ich mir n Ingwertee .
> Schön mit Zitrone und Honig.


Gib Bescheid, wenn du wieder mal in der Gegend bist.

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Kuddelmuddel (22. Dezember 2022)

NEXT


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Was für den Hals


----------



## Ron73 (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Ziemlich viele Taschenfässer hier


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Frisch gezapft oder Dosenbier, eine Zapfanlage hab ich nicht...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich muss sagen der Geschmack von Dosenbier hat schon was für sich


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Als das Radeberger noch wirklich Radeberger Bier war hab ich es auch im Kasten (Flaschen) gekauft. Seit es zur Binding Gruppe gehört, ist es auch nur noch Plörre wie Becks (Anhäuser Busch) usw....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Als das Radeberger noch wirklich Radeberger Bier war hab ich es auch im Kasten (Flaschen) gekauft. Seit es zur Binding Gruppe gehört, ist es auch nur noch Plörre wie Becks (Anhäuser Busch) usw....


Tja das Wunder der Globalisierung


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Als das Radeberger noch wirklich Radeberger Bier war hab ich es auch im Kasten (Flaschen) gekauft. Seit es zur Binding Gruppe gehört, ist es auch nur noch Plörre wie Becks (Anhäuser Busch) usw....


Genau so denke ich auch .
Mit dem Lübzer sieht es seit 2 Jahren leider auch so aus. Was hab ich das gern getrunken.
Jetzt ist es von der Carlsberggruppe aufgkauft worden.  
Die haben Flaschenhalsbild und Rezeptur geändert . Einfach nur Sch....
Alles was gut war ,wird von diesen Honks vereinnahmt und versaut.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Das hatte Karacho kürzlich gepostet, heute beim Shoppen fiel es mir wieder ein und ich habe eine Testflasche mitgenommen. 

Viel besser als erwartet! Sehr süffig, ein leckeres Lager.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn ich nur noch in maßen trinke davon kann man aber auch gut mal nen halben Kasten reinlassen


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Ja waren beides richtige schöne Biere, nun voll verhunzt...

Das 5.0 kommt von Öttinger... Das originale Öttinger, da kannste auch Klo Steine lutschen... aber das 5.0 von denen kann man trinken.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Das fünf null ist in Ordnung aber nur wenns ordentlich Kalt ist


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja waren beides richtige schöne Biere, nun voll verhunzt...
> 
> Das 5.0 kommt von Öttinger... Das originale Öttinger, da kannste auch Klo Steine lutschen... aber das 5.0 von denen kann man trinken.


Zum Kochen (Bierteig) oder zum einlegen hab ichs geholt.
Zur Zeit sehr wenig Bier. Vlt. mal n Flensburger. Aber höchsten zwei kleine Flaschen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Schwabenbräu Das echte Märzen... Hab ich von meinem Wichtel im vergangen Jahr erhalten... Das beste Bier das ich je getrunken habe. In Schleswig Holstein leider nicht zu bekommen....


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele Taschenfässer hier


Das heißt Blechsemmel!


----------



## Floma (22. Dezember 2022)

Bakardi-Pepsi, zimmerwarm


----------



## fischmonger (22. Dezember 2022)

Rum and coke


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Bakardi-Pepsi, zimmerwarm


Du Armer. Kein Gletscher?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. Dezember 2022)

Guden Morsche ihr Borsche.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Shalömchen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Dezember 2022)

Kaffee


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Dezember 2022)

Wasser


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Tee geht immer.


----------



## Naish82 (23. Dezember 2022)

Käffchen…


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. Dezember 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Käffchen…


Das klingt nach nem Plan


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das klingt nach nem Plan


Um diese Zeit nur mit nen Stück Kuchen


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Immer wenn ich traurig bin....(und auch sonst gelegentlich)


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2022)

Aktuell ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Kaffee. Gestern Abend war ich aber Chuck Norris. Was ich getrunken habe? ALLES

Aktuell fühle ich mich aber auch noch so.  
Aber bereits in 2 Stunden stoßen wir wieder an


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Aktuell ?
> Anhang anzeigen 427433


Moin Leidensgenosse
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Moin Leidensgenosse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit ein wenig Abstand ist das Weihnachtsfest auch schön, auf dass es Dir besser wird, genieß den Tag Heiner !


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)

Bier vom Board-Wichtel


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

Passend zu der sehr geilen
Kaulquappe​





Als TI SCHWEIN

Gegen später , ich zieh mir noch irgendeinen Film rein.
Ein gepflegtes Mischgetränk mit
dem da


----------



## Ti-it (24. Dezember 2022)

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Kuddelmuddel (26. Dezember 2022)

Prostata


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (26. Dezember 2022)

Next


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2022)

Wie immer...


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2022)

Aber wo ich grad den Havanna von Aalzheimer gesehen habe, und mir bewußt wurde das ich morgen ausschlafen kann... So eine Flasche habe ich auch noch. Wenn ich das nächste mal aufstehen muß, hol ich die mal aus dem Schrank.


----------



## ollidi (26. Dezember 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Next


Booohhh... Das leckere Dorada.


----------



## geomas (26. Dezember 2022)

Kaffee, schwarz


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. Dezember 2022)




----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427744


Biste am boostern ?


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

2021 zum Vatertag hatte Junior mir was mtgebracht. Man beachte handschriftliche Bezeichnung auf den Ampullen.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Dezember 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Kaffee, schwarz


Schwarz + weiß =  grau braun.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (26. Dezember 2022)

Ron ist Klasse


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Biste am boostern ?


Yo, zum zweitenmal, oder so.... 
Corona Light taugt nix....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Dezember 2022)




----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Vitamine


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (28. Dezember 2022)

Kaffee schwarz und lecker


----------



## Mescalero (28. Dezember 2022)

Gekleckert! Da war der Kaffee wohl dringend nötig. Wohl bekomm's!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (28. Dezember 2022)

Is wie beim Alkoholiker wenn der Koffeinspiegel zu niedrig ist zittern die Fingerschen


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Dezember 2022)

2,3 davon und der Abend wird Dein Freund 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (1. Januar 2023)

Punsch ala Alfred Tetzlaff !

Margie schläft schon neben mir uffet Sofa.


----------



## Blueser (1. Januar 2023)

Man sollte bei einem Getränk bleiben 
Gesundes Neues!


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (1. Januar 2023)




----------



## silverfish (1. Januar 2023)

Fleisch- Kohlbrühe 
 Sieht schlimm aus , schmeckt legger.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2023)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Schwarzer Tee mit Honig und Zitrone


----------



## Ukel (4. Januar 2023)

Eins hat es ins Jahr 2023 geschafft


----------



## silverfish (4. Januar 2023)

Hatte erst zu Flensburger Hell tendiert.
Nun ist es doch Heisse Zitrone mit Honig geworden .


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hatte erst zu Flensburger Hell tendiert.
> Nun ist es doch Heisse Zitrone mit Honig geworden .


Grippe ?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (5. Januar 2023)

Moin


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Grippe ?


 Nöö, Hasi wollte noch knutschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Januar 2023)

Kaffee und Zitronenwasser (getrennt und mit richtiger Zitrone)


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

*Nicht gerade im Moment , aber gestern nach dem Abendbrot mit Dalmatinski Pršut.
Ist ein hochprozentiger Rakija Strohblume Rauke  Dill Lavendel Rosmarin.

 Hausmarke.  Eiskalt serviert.*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kaffee und Zitronenwasser (getrennt und mit richtiger Zitrone)


This


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2023)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2023)

nix, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## bic zip (Montag um 12:54)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 12:55)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kaffee und Zitronenwasser (getrennt und mit richtiger Zitrone)


----------



## Hering 58 (Montag um 13:10)

Pott Kaffee


----------

